# The vent thread.....feel free to whinge, sigh or brag!



## montysrainbow (Mar 23, 2013)

lol i LOVE the describe your words in 3 days thread but lets face it its hard to do with just 3 words! SO i thought i would start this one and have it a free for all lol a place for people to get things off their chest or share their excitment! whatever you like View attachment 286049


I will pop my head in later when i have something interesting to say lol or not. My days been pretty boring so far lol but it is only early 

ps. I View attachment 286048
coffee


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 23, 2013)

May this thread have a long clean life.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## baker (Mar 23, 2013)

I would just like to vent about the idiot that broke in last night and stole my phone and laptop. If it want hard enough with uni now I have to try and afford a new laptopCheers Cameron


----------



## Umbral (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm off to paintball the a bush bash in an old xf and BBQ for a friends bucks, it should be fun


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 23, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> May this thread have a long clean life.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> Endeavour



lol Endeavour it could get dirty.....or be short lived lol time will tell! i think it will be interesting 



baker said:


> I would just like to vent about the idiot that broke in last night and stole my phone and laptop. If it want hard enough with uni now I have to try and afford a new laptopCheers Cameron



Omg u poor thing....were you home when they broke in? 



Umbral said:


> I'm off to paintball the a bush bash in an old xf and BBQ for a friends bucks, it should be fun



be good  and have fun!

Ive been rat shopping for my coastal and updated my profile pic lol yay Oh and i had a big bubble bath with my 5 yr old who kinda made me smile lol i went to hop out only to have him say 'mummy please dont hop out you always take all of the water' :lol: i was like oh umm ok i will run you some more lol if i dont laugh i will cry!


----------



## RedFox (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate it when 12year olds with "7 years experience with reptiles" ruin my enjoyment of other forums. 

At first I would log on to see what the latest installment would bring, but after him getting a gorgeous BHP, then "losing" it within 48hrs, then wondering why it won't settle down when he has only had it a week and has "only handled it 2 or 3 times", is scared of it biting him and is considering getting rid of it, gives dodgey advice on subjects he has no idea about, then argues that feeding live rodents to captive snakes reflects nature and picks fights with more experienced members, I am thoroughly fed up. If anyone knows how to block comments on that other well known Aussie reptile forum please let me know.:evil::x:x


----------



## Stuart (Mar 23, 2013)

Hehe, two guesses to who that may be. Try this

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/community-41/ignore-list-nifty-tool-196629/


----------



## RedFox (Mar 23, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Hehe, two guesses to who that may be. Try this
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/community-41/ignore-list-nifty-tool-196629/



 I haven't seen him on here for a while only on "the other" forum. Sigh. I already added him to my ignore list when he was flooding APS with stupidity.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Mar 23, 2013)

I read some posts by a "teenage expert" on here recently and I will admit he knew far more than me about reptiles but his knowledge was no where near the level he was trying to portray. The old "wet behind the ears syndrome" my father called it.


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 23, 2013)

Umbral said:


> I'm off to paintball the a bush bash in an old xf and BBQ for a friends bucks, it should be fun



Are you serious? What a coincidence, I just got back from paintball. First time playing my christening shot was straight to my head :\ It was so much fun though. I cant believe how good it actually was. Didn't get hit to many times but when I did, I definitely felt it. 

Did you have as much fun as I did?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 23, 2013)

Younger sibling syndrome, we all have that one you get brother or sister (or most of us do) mine is my younger sister. Not much more I can say without saying something I shouldn't, but they seriously do my head in :evil:


----------



## sharky (Mar 23, 2013)

apprenticegnome said:


> I read some posts by a "teenage expert" on here recently and I will admit he knew far more than me about reptiles but his knowledge was no where near the level he was trying to portray. The old "wet behind the ears syndrome" my father called it.



I bet this sounds really weird coming from a 'teenager' but I agree with you. I'm not a fan of teens who try to show off with their knowledge just for the sake of it but if they are helping out in a question I don't mind so much as they have put in the time to learn this stuff, but that doesn't mean they are an expert.
I don't believe you can be a 'teenage expert'. You would need at leats 15-30 solid years working and studying reptiles(Uni, Parks, Snake catchers, Herp Vets, Herpatology courses, etc) to be an expert. Not just owning a collection of reps and reading some books and web sites. That would be classed as an experienced _keeper. 

_ Just my 2 cents


----------



## happynagini (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, non snake related

Just bought a sexy new vy storm ute, $90 of fuel gets me about 500kms

In my old nissan pulsar $90 would get me 1000kms plus 

Will take a bit to get used too :/


----------



## joelysmoley (Mar 23, 2013)

well im going to vent about how hard this morning was!!! 26 km of hiking in the bush (training for kokoda challenge) so tired and sore. And when i went training on Thursday, i saw about 100 cane toads. No native frogs at all, just cane toads. So im tired because ive walked 50 km this week and now i got a math exam on Monday :facepalm::cry:. Btw i agree with Red Fox and Sharky, i hate it when people try and show off their knowledge and brag about how much they know.


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 23, 2013)

I've gotta vent about a few things, firstly... 
-Unemployed people (the bludging kind, not the willing workers kind) who whinge about immigrants taking their jobs, yeah right, you've been unemployed for 15 years since High School, but you were gonna go for that toilet cleaning job until it was taken by an immigrant???
-people using someone else's disability permit to score the awesome parking spaces out the front of all shopping centres (aka disability parking spaces)
- people who are flat out wrong!!! If you're wrong, no amount of arguing will make you right...EG: The State of origin can only be played by NSW & QLD... If WA has a team, the competition ceases to be State of Origin and becomes something else completely....the bledisloe cup cannot be won by South Africa as they're in eligible to compete for it (Oz v NZ)
- those big plastic eyelashes that people put on their cars!!! Don't do it or my male car is gonna absolutely make love to your female car with the sexy eyelashes....
- mother in laws.... Enough said!!!


RANT OVER!!!!


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm a bit of a caudate freak, ambystoma mexicanum being my favourite. Tired of getting customers fight with me over their housing requirements at work. Today I had someone complaining that their axolotls keep dying. Upon more questions they were keeping them in a 30x30cm tank. Are people incapable of researching animals before getting them. They can all use facebook but apparantley not google. Argh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheReptileben (Mar 23, 2013)

similarly to the teen expert thing I would also like to have a bit of a go at the adults with 6-12 months experience will try to tell me that they would know a lot more than me just because I am only 16 I have kept reptiles since I was 9 (admittedly had a lot of help when I was younger) but the last 3-4 years I have been doing it all myself and researching a lot so I think it would know that snakes don't eat crickets (real convo I had with a pet shop owner I brought a bredli and crickets together and she called me silly and went on and on about how I should have researched this before hand and that I need to be feeding them rats I just looked at her and said "the crickets are for my beardy" that wasn't even the first snake I got before then I had gone into that shop hundreds of times to buy rats for my 2 jungles stimmi and childreni) all I am saying is that you shouldn't just assume that kids know nothing yeah I have a lot to learn but I am sure there are stuff I know that you don't.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 23, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> I'm a bit of a caudate freak, ambystoma mexicanum being my favourite. Tired of getting customers fight with me over their housing requirements at work. Today I had someone complaining that their axolotls keep dying. Upon more questions they were keeping them in a 30x30cm tank. Are people incapable of researching animals before getting them. They can all use facebook but apparantley not google. Argh!!!!!!!!!



lol well im not on facebook lol but im big for googling lol infact i just googled the words caudate and ambystoma mexicanum ! lol i learn something new everyday on here :lol:


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 23, 2013)

TheReptileben said:


> similarly to the teen expert thing I would also like to have a bit of a go at the adults with 6-12 months experience will try to tell me that they would know a lot more than me just because I am only 16 I have kept reptiles since I was 9 (admittedly had a lot of help when I was younger) but the last 3-4 years I have been doing it all myself and researching a lot so I think it would know that snakes don't eat crickets (real convo I had with a pet shop owner I brought a bredli and crickets together and she called me silly and went on and on about how I should have researched this before hand and that I need to be feeding them rats I just looked at her and said "the crickets are for my beardy" that wasn't even the first snake I got before then I had gone into that shop hundreds of times to buy rats for my 2 jungles stimmi and childreni) all I am saying is that you shouldn't just assume that kids know nothing yeah I have a lot to learn but I am sure there are stuff I know that you don't.



good point reptileben! i personaly think age has nothing to do with it! lol some people just think they know everything :lol:


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 23, 2013)

Stupid people at my Animal Companion course who took the course because they thought it would mean them having a day off a week instead of school just to pat dogs/cats and don't take it seriously what so ever.
Biased People.
People who tell their children stupid things like "Stay away from the snake, It could kill you" Yeh, i'm sure a yearling childreni could be a serious threat...
Smelly public transport.

Vent over, This thread is great


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 23, 2013)

Last pet shop I went into today to sell my frogs to had a pair of adult ackies in a like 60x60x60 and I just shook my head and left. My local pet shop which is a pet and reptile world was bought by a couple who didn't like reptiles :twisted::xwhen me and my mum inquired about a job so looks like I am going to teach them a fair bit.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice thread monty. I'll agree with the guys about teens. I try help as I have learnt a lot but I don't go sayi I know everything blah blah blah. But enough about that. I'd like to vent my frustration at a weird as kid who keeps stalking me and saying some serious bull about me at school but whatever.
I also must admit I don't like the whole restrictions cause by gender. Guys have penis' for a bloomin reason! That doesn't mean I shouldn't be able to do everything I do with girls with a guy instead. Don't want to sound ignorant to my parents and adults as I understand their fears or whatever but seriously. I feel just because I'm a girl, sleeping over with a good guy friend is wrong. No. I might just get on really well and can relate to him so we are friends. Just happen to be different sex for reproduction.
Sorry had to put it out there. 

Anyway. Can't wait for holidays! Going camping for a few days and taking a day trip to goulburn river for a bit of fishing and maybe some herping. Any good down there?

hope everyone has a great Easter and holiday!


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 23, 2013)

well i'd like to pick the brag option please.....after a 5 month weight i have finally today pick up my BHP hatchie, well its no hatchie anymore its 5 months old and 3 foot long but i am absolutely stoked with it and it was worth the wait for it to be feeding properly ........


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww congrats BigBang! Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Mar 23, 2013)

I am going to rant about people's irrational fear of snakes. This seems to be the place to do it! A post came up on my fb page the other day, a group of 'concerned citizens' were demanding a petition to male the council do something about the 'massive snake population' on a block of land owned by council near there neighborhood. The post stated that the snakes were a huge risk to the community and that the council should turn the land into 'something productive' instead of a breeding ground for snakes. It also stated that this was the time of year when snakes were breeding and so they were particularly aggressive because they were protecting there young. There was a photo attached of a cat lying on the road looking at a large brown snake. I couldn't believe it! There were tons of comments calling on the council to kill or relocate the snakes and destroy there breeding habitat. I got straight on there and stated that firstly, this is the snakes natural habitat, we are invading there land, not the other way around. Secondly, not breeding time, thirdly, snakes don't protect there young. I also stated that as the picture clearly showed the snake had no intrest in the cat, why would it chase a person down the road???? The best thing those People can do is educate there kiss and there neighbors. Of you see a snake, LEAVE IT ALONE, walk away. If its in your yard or in your house. Call someone to come and relocate it. Sorry for the long rant, and sorry if it doesn't make much sense, I'm typing it up on my phone. It just makes me so mad that these people have no idea what they are talking about!!!!! All they are doing is spreading ignorance and fear where there could be education and management.


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 23, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Aww congrats BigBang! Sounds gorgeous!



its awesome i'll put up some photo's once it settles in and calms down


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 23, 2013)

Irresponsible dog owners who either don't have proper control of their dog or don't clean up after it, this really gets my goat.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 23, 2013)

Rat wee lots
Enough said


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 23, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> Irresponsible dog owners who either don't have proper control of their dog or don't clean up after it, this really gets my goat.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


I was watching the "Animal Cops" Show today, And cannot agree more.


----------



## sharky (Mar 23, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Rat wee lots
> Enough said



Try having 8 girl rats in one big cage >.<


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 23, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Try having 8 girl rats in one big cage >.<



They stink just went out and checked em there going into the shed tomorrow. What substrate you using ? Paper ? Straw ?


----------



## sharky (Mar 23, 2013)

I use paper, straw stinks WAY too much for me! I used it once, smelt so foul after 1 day I was gagging. Mine are moving into the shed as well. Getting too smelly inside


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 24, 2013)

lol Rat wee.....Ewwwwe! yes we are unable to walk our dog due to people around here walking their dogs without leads. Our bully HATES other dogs so we have her in a full harness however if another random dog friendly or not walks up to us while out and about - well it wouldnt be nice lets put it that way. Thankfully we have a huge back yard so she doesnt miss the walks but still very annoying that she has to miss out because of other people being irresponsible!

On a brighter note you all gotta try this lol get a spoon full of nutella and put in the freezer lol its soooooo yummy frozen


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 24, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol well im not on facebook lol but im big for googling lol infact i just googled the words caudate and ambystoma mexicanum ! lol i learn something new everyday on here :lol:



See it's not very hard! Everyone with internet can do it. People frustrate me haha


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 24, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I use paper, straw stinks WAY too much for me! I used it once, smelt so foul after 1 day I was gagging. Mine are moving into the shed as well. Getting too smelly inside



why dont you try wood shavings????? i use wood shavings in mine and they dont smell at all, get in contact with a timber furniture maker and ask him if you can get some bags of shavings from the thicknesser.


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 24, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Try having 8 girl rats in one big cage >.<


My rat girl lives right next to our dining table beside the kitchen and our house is locked up most of the time. I only clean her out twice a month. Breeders Choice cat litter will literally save your life. My girl never ever ever smells. Even if you pushed your face into her cage.


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 24, 2013)

i have 3 per cage and change them every 4or5 days, mainly cos it costs me nothing


----------



## TheReptileben (Mar 24, 2013)

oOLaurenOo said:


> I am going to rant about people's irrational fear of snakes. This seems to be the place to do it! A post came up on my fb page the other day, a group of 'concerned citizens' were demanding a petition to male the council do something about the 'massive snake population' on a block of land owned by council near there neighborhood. The post stated that the snakes were a huge risk to the community and that the council should turn the land into 'something productive' instead of a breeding ground for snakes. It also stated that this was the time of year when snakes were breeding and so they were particularly aggressive because they were protecting there young. There was a photo attached of a cat lying on the road looking at a large brown snake. I couldn't believe it! There were tons of comments calling on the council to kill or relocate the snakes and destroy there breeding habitat. I got straight on there and stated that firstly, this is the snakes natural habitat, we are invading there land, not the other way around. Secondly, not breeding time, thirdly, snakes don't protect there young. I also stated that as the picture clearly showed the snake had no intrest in the cat, why would it chase a person down the road???? The best thing those People can do is educate there kiss and there neighbors. Of you see a snake, LEAVE IT ALONE, walk away. If its in your yard or in your house. Call someone to come and relocate it. Sorry for the long rant, and sorry if it doesn't make much sense, I'm typing it up on my phone. It just makes me so mad that these people have no idea what they are talking about!!!!! All they are doing is spreading ignorance and fear where there could be education and management.


reminds me of a news picture on FB by nine news darwin that had a story on that a darwin carpet had bred in the walls of a day care centre and the babies had hatched (mother and father had long gone) and people were saying how these 30cm carpets could "easily" kill a baby and then people saying that they wanted to burn them all alive, that really annoyed me, me and my uncle (both keep snakes) were ranting and combating everyone's theories for hours on the site.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 24, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I hate it when 12year olds with "7 years experience with reptiles" ruin my enjoyment of other forums.
> 
> At first I would log on to see what the latest installment would bring, but after him getting a gorgeous BHP, then "losing" it within 48hrs, then wondering why it won't settle down when he has only had it a week and has "only handled it 2 or 3 times", is scared of it biting him and is considering getting rid of it, gives dodgey advice on subjects he has no idea about, then argues that feeding live rodents to captive snakes reflects nature and picks fights with more experienced members, I am thoroughly fed up. If anyone knows how to block comments on that other well known Aussie reptile forum please let me know.:evil::x:x



Its not his fault, his iPad is playing up.


----------



## TheReptileben (Mar 24, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I hate it when 12year olds with "7 years experience with reptiles" ruin my enjoyment of other forums.
> 
> At first I would log on to see what the latest installment would bring, but after him getting a gorgeous BHP, then "losing" it within 48hrs, then wondering why it won't settle down when he has only had it a week and has "only handled it 2 or 3 times", is scared of it biting him and is considering getting rid of it, gives dodgey advice on subjects he has no idea about, then argues that feeding live rodents to captive snakes reflects nature and picks fights with more experienced members, I am thoroughly fed up. If anyone knows how to block comments on that other well known Aussie reptile forum please let me know.:evil::x:x


who are you referring to? I would like to see what you're talking about


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 24, 2013)

TheReptileben said:


> who are you referring to? I would like to see what you're talking about



i am thinking its a person starting with J lol i was mia when all this happened lol but i may have my wires crossed View attachment 286191


----------



## RedFox (Mar 24, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> i am thinking its a person starting with J lol i was mia when all this happened lol but i may have my wires crossed View attachment 286191



J??? No this one starts with R. He was part of the forum before you joined. Luckily I think he only lasted a month before being suspended and disappearing.  Unfortunately he is a member of another forum I enjoy lurking on.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 24, 2013)

ohhh i have no clue then lol :lol:


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 24, 2013)

I was Looking into custom enclosures earlier and stumbled across a post, on an fb page 

"Sale of Reptiles in NSW Pet Stores - APPROVED

Posted: Friday, 22 March 2013 | By: SiteAdmin

The PIAA have been lobbying the NSW Government for nearly 15 years to have the ban overturned in NSW for the Sale of Reptiles in NSW Pet Stores. Well after a lot of blood, sweat and tears for the Directors, Staff (past and present) and Members of PIAA we have some fantastic news!
... 
At a meeting yesterday afternoon with the Minister for Environment, the Honourable Robyn Parker, Bob Croucher and Roger Perkins witnessed the Minister’s signature on the “Approval for Reptiles to be sold in NSW Pet Stores” which was then sent to Parks and Wildlife and is effective immediately!

There are a lot of details to yet be confirmed. So Members please keep an eye on your emails over the coming week for important updates from PIAA about species, codes of practice, licensing and other relevant information about the “Sale of Reptiles in NSW Pet Stores”.

This is a huge milestone for our industry and the Association and does go to show that as a united front we do achieve results! A timely reminder of how important PIAA Membership is to your business and the entire Pet Industry!"

This concerns me immensly........
Mainly due to the implusle buyers out there, who will go out get there licence then after a week stop giving a stuff about the poor animal.
Then sit idle as it withers and dies........
Also would it encourage reptile breeding not unlike the puppy farms we hear about????
I think reptiles should be able to be displayed, in specific reptile shops but not bucket loads of hatchlings ready for sale......

I know the issues with improper care and horrible breeding practicies already exist,
I just feel the problem will worsen, once reptiles are able to be sold in pet stores


----------



## Zanks (Mar 24, 2013)

No I will not help you name your ........ ......... snake
fffffffffffffffff


----------



## RedFox (Mar 24, 2013)

Zanks said:


> No I will not help you name your ........ ......... snake
> fffffffffffffffff



But how do I come up with a super cool, unique, awesome name without posting a question on a forum? Surely complete strangers know what I like more than I do myself.  sigh.... I just ignore those posts, they got old really quickly.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 24, 2013)

RedFox said:


> J??? No this one starts with R. He was part of the forum before you joined. Luckily I think he only lasted a month before being suspended and disappearing.  Unfortunately he is a member of another forum I enjoy lurking on.




i saw that the other day!!! no idea how to block him though....


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 24, 2013)

Zanks said:


> No I will not help you name your ........ ......... snake
> fffffffffffffffff



People ask me what my snakes names are ***! they aren't dogs..........
but that is purely my opinion only
I know alot of people like to name there reptiles, i'm just not one of them.


----------



## joelysmoley (Mar 24, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> i am thinking its a person starting with J lol i was mia when all this happened lol but i may have my wires crossed View attachment 286191



Hope your not reffering to me haha


----------



## saintanger (Mar 24, 2013)

my brother has ADD, ADHD, dislexia and suffers with depression and doesn't sleep and he is 16 and takes multiple medication and now i am told he also hears voices in his head that talk to him. 

my 24 year old sister has been cursed by a cult and has 2 demons following her, she hears and sees things at night, she has been violently ill and in hospital alot for the last 5 months, had a preist perform an exersisem on her, she was on the floor screaming and ripping the grass up as people prayed over her. 

my mother suffers from bad arthrites and has enough to handle with both my brother and sister but yet my 28 year old sister leaves her 2 year old out of control child with my mum 5 days a week so she can work and pay her morgage, and is pregnant and recons she will go back to work and leave mum with the new baby and her 2 year old. 

my stepdad has taken off overseas, can't blame him. but its unfair on my mum.

i'm very different from my family, i'm the only normal one but they call me crazy cause i keep reptiles as pets. 

ah, feels better to rant.


----------



## Timmeh103 (Mar 24, 2013)

Telstra.............................. I don't think I have to say much more:/


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 24, 2013)

cma_369 said:


> People ask me what my snakes names are ***! they aren't dogs..........
> but that is purely my opinion only
> I know alot of people like to name there reptiles, i'm just not one of them.






i stopped naming them when "Houdini" kept escaping, I now call him Hannibal, he stays in his enclosure but now luuuurrrrvvvvs the taste of human flesh..... I don't know where I went wrong....


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 24, 2013)

joelysmoley said:


> Hope your not reffering to me haha



no lol i promise! the person im thinking of has been suspended....i think.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 24, 2013)

my turn 2 vent lol got the poos with my old but new thermostat so dug out the reciept complained nicely to city farmers and got a replacment one $200! :shock: so that kinda annoyed me BUT the worst bit is im still yet to hook it up AND the flamin light cage i built for my night light was too long so i had to modify that lol cut my fingers on the wire and sweated my bum off doing it all - was harder to put back in than i thought with logs, lights and my coastal in the way  and its sunday night lol i hate mondays. I did get the light cage sorted in the end! Oh and the bloody birds were trying to attack poor gorgoo this sarvo lol so i had to use my super ninja karate moves to shuuuw them away *sigh* View attachment 286220
hard work being a scarecrow lol.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Mar 24, 2013)

Spent yesterday at a baby shower while my partner and son took the boat out fishing.....:| They kept txting me photos of what they were catching - flathead and mudcrabs. :evil:.
Spent today converting a cabinet into an enclosure for Majjurn (BHP) - got it finished enough to rehouse him - feeling happier now.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 24, 2013)

gotta go to work tomorrow... spewinn


----------



## Timmeh103 (Mar 24, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> gotta go to work tomorrow... spewinn



I just resigned, I have tomorrow off and only 6 work days left soooooo happy right now


----------



## Wally (Mar 25, 2013)

All things considered, I haven't got much to whinge about. Things could be worse.


----------



## wasgij (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't post incredibly often but I do read through the forums a lot. I am sick of opening a thread and being confronted by a WALL OF TEXT that is impossible to read! No spaces, no punctuation and usually no clue. I really don't mind If people spelling isn't perfect or they miss the odd full-stop but an effort could be made...

But dats just lyk lyfe I gues. Now I wander wat to call my pythn? mebbe I will get some1 to ID it 1st. haha lol


----------



## Shotta (Mar 25, 2013)

when a mate's mate buys a snake has it for a week or 2 and thinks he knows everything about snakes, when they themselves are too scared to even handle it lol and people that want a snake that doesn't bite


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 25, 2013)

wasgij said:


> I don't post incredibly often but I do read through the forums a lot. I am sick of opening a thread and being confronted by a WALL OF TEXT that is impossible to read! No spaces, no punctuation and usually no clue. I really don't mind If people spelling isn't perfect or they miss the odd full-stop but an effort could be made...
> 
> But dats just lyk lyfe I gues. Now I wander wat to call my pythn? mebbe I will get some1 to ID it 1st. haha lol



lol wot u talkin bout....all the posts on dis forum r gr8 lol on a more serious note i must say i am guilty of using the number 4 instead of for but i do try to keep it understandable lol. View attachment 286312


----------



## Snowman (Mar 25, 2013)

My whinge is avitars. People who put themselves in their avitars always seem to be kinda weird.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 25, 2013)

Snowman said:


> My whinge is avitars. People who put themselves in their avitars always seem to be kinda weird.



i like being weird 
lol


----------



## Snowman (Mar 25, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> i like being weird
> lol


The weirdest of them all


----------



## wylie88 (Mar 25, 2013)

My rant is that I'm sick of people who know nothing about snakes making me out to be a horrible mother for keeping snakes in the same house as my kids  .


----------



## harlemrain (Mar 25, 2013)

My whinge for the day is about my horrid luck with fridges! Last fridge/freezer died a couple of weeks agao and I lost about $50 worth of frozen rodents so we got another 2nd hand one off a friend which died last night. So this morning I woke up to another $30 worth of rodents ruined! ARGH! I think we may have to bite the bullet and just buy a brand new one :x

Rant over


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> and people that want a snake that doesn't bite


I must be lucky
Have never been bitten by either of my snakes, outside of feed time. my fault really snake misses rat and grabs a finger lol:shock:
(even then it would be less then 5 times)



Snowman said:


> My whinge is avitars. People who put themselves in their avitars always seem to be kinda weird.


Hey now i'm holding a perentie also mate, that shizznit is cool as!
your probably right about the opposite sex though, girls don't like reptiles thats just weird haha!:shock:



wylie88 said:


> My rant is that I'm sick of people who know nothing about snakes making me out to be a horrible mother for keeping snakes in the same house as my kids  .



Some people were just dropped on their heads at birth.
My mother still dislikes my snakes, but she never really had a choice in the matter


----------



## PistolPython (Mar 25, 2013)

I hate threads with the so many lol used to lol about anything lol.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 25, 2013)

PistolPython said:


> I hate threads with the so many lol used to lol about anything lol.



but l o l ing is good 4 u ha ha. 

We found cracks in our old gumtrees after last nights storm...they were swaying a foot either way at the time. I think its time for at least one of them 2 go  they r too close to houses/sheds. I love them.....

View attachment 286367
View attachment 286368
View attachment 286369
View attachment 286370
View attachment 286371


----------



## baker (Mar 25, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> Omg u poor thing....were you home when they broke in?
> 
> Yer we where. My girlfriend woke up to the person next to our bed taking our phones. Luckily he dropped everything that he took except for my laptop and phone.
> Cheers Cameron


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 25, 2013)

wylie88 said:


> My rant is that I'm sick of people who know nothing about snakes making me out to be a horrible mother for keeping snakes in the same house as my kids  .



The same group that would no doubt not bat an eyelid at someone who has a dog in the same house as a young child, I can see why this would get your goat.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## wylie88 (Mar 25, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> The same group that would no doubt not bat an eyelid at someone who has a dog in the same house as a young child, I can see why this would get your goat.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...



Exactly the same Endeavour.


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 25, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> but l o l ing is good 4 u ha ha.
> 
> We found cracks in our old gumtrees after last nights storm...they were swaying a foot either way at the time. I think its time for at least one of them 2 go  they r too close to houses/sheds. I love them.....
> 
> ...



Lovely trees, any idea how old they would be?. Its always said when old trees are cut down. There are some old oaks near me that must be 300+ years old , I often think of the changes that must have happened around them over the years.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm annoyed that no one seems to have Tommy Roundhead dragons or female red-barred dragons for sale. I've been searching for months!! So annoying! :?


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 26, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> Lovely trees, any idea how old they would be?. Its always said when old trees are cut down. There are some old oaks near me that must be 300+ years old , I often think of the changes that must have happened around them over the years.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> Endeavour



Hi Endeavour, i have no idea how old they are however they are massive. I would say they have been around a long while and lived through some wicked storms. I will be sad to see them go.


----------



## sharky (Mar 26, 2013)

UGH! Really really really ticked off now :evil: A cupboard fell over in the shed and has literally crushed ALL my rat tubs that I just setup!!!! So now all the females are crammed into one cage and the males crammed into another. And best of all someone goes and get drunk and finds it to be a good idea to drive and then they lose their licence and our car grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
So now I some how have to get to Bunnings to buy more tubs without a car. How the hell am I suppossed to get there?????? Best of all I have a pregnant female rat who is about to pop. And I just spent all my money re-stocking animal food! I can't afford any tubs and miss-go-get-drunk-and-drive doesn't even care enough to lend me $8 to get 1 tub!...UGH!!!!!!!!!! I'm in worst situation....I have a spare plastic drawer set but the tubs are only 15litre, way too small for rats 

Rant over, thanks for listening


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 26, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> UGH! Really really really ticked off now :evil: A cupboard fell over in the shed and has literally crushed ALL my rat tubs that I just setup!!!! So now all the females are crammed into one cage and the males crammed into another. And best of all someone goes and get drunk and finds it to be a good idea to drive and then they lose their licence and our car grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
> So now I some how have to get to Bunnings to buy more tubs without a car. How the hell am I suppossed to get there?????? Best of all I have a pregnant female rat who is about to pop. And I just spent all my money re-stocking animal food! I can't afford any tubs and miss-go-get-drunk-and-drive doesn't even care enough to lend me $8 to get 1 tub!...UGH!!!!!!!!!! I'm in worst situation....I have a spare plastic drawer set but the tubs are only 15litre, way too small for rats
> 
> Rant over, thanks for listening



Oh dear Sharkyy u r in a pickle! is there anyone around who would be nice enough to drop by bunnings and deliver them 2 u? if i lived near by i would love 2 help u out. Hopefully u can work something out before that mumma rat pops!


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 26, 2013)

insert scream or really huge BEEP here.
Stupid morons who contact me wanting animals thinking they know more than me about what I have.
You dumb bunnies I'm not selling you SQUAT! 
ahhh
vent over


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 26, 2013)

Back hurts big time,
Trying to fight off the flu
Lots of work to do when i get home from work,
Snappy snakes to handle.


----------



## sharky (Mar 26, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> Oh dear Sharkyy u r in a pickle! is there anyone around who would be nice enough to drop by bunnings and deliver them 2 u? if i lived near by i would love 2 help u out. Hopefully u can work something out before that mumma rat pops!



Thanks Monty  Well my uncle is over this week from Melbourne....maybe I can pester him to take me :/ I doubt it though *sigh*


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 27, 2013)

My nine yr old son has a portwine stain birthmark covering half his face....he told me just before that he wants to kill himself because of it :cry: i tried to explain its part of him and that it doesnt look bad, i call it his angels kiss - but he hates it. *wish so bad i could make it go away 4 him*


----------



## Sanchez (Mar 27, 2013)

Neighbors cats using my brand new SSV ute as a scratching post!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Mar 27, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> UGH! Really really really ticked off now :evil: A cupboard fell over in the shed and has literally crushed ALL my rat tubs that I just setup!!!! So now all the females are crammed into one cage and the males crammed into another. And best of all someone goes and get drunk and finds it to be a good idea to drive and then they lose their licence and our car grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
> So now I some how have to get to Bunnings to buy more tubs without a car. How the hell am I suppossed to get there?????? Best of all I have a pregnant female rat who is about to pop. And I just spent all my money re-stocking animal food! I can't afford any tubs and miss-go-get-drunk-and-drive doesn't even care enough to lend me $8 to get 1 tub!...UGH!!!!!!!!!! I'm in worst situation....I have a spare plastic drawer set but the tubs are only 15litre, way too small for rats
> 
> Rant over, thanks for listening




Well im going to Bunning in Mt Barker tomorrow! lol ha ha so if your that desperate?


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Mar 27, 2013)

Vegan!!!!

Vegans make my blood boil! Its probably an irrational hate. Its not the ones that turn to veganism because of personal health reason but the ones that go on about how its cruel and yada yda yada. Have these people ever seen a Lion take down a Gazel? Its not pretty! Nature is cruel in its own beautiful way. I want to violently shake these people. 
Further more, do they realise what happens to the herbivors in the natural world? THEY GET EATEN! ' Well done! you have just dropped significantly in the food chain from one bad overnight decision.'
Perhaps its just the attitude of most Vegans. They seem to think they are better than everyone because spend their time looking at and trying to interoperate abstract art and write depressing poetry. Often starting with "my life is like a dark Abyss". They think they are soo well informed because they so much time and anarchist websites and hang on every word from Triple J's radio hosts. Vegans seem to be nothing more than 'against the grain activist' and self riotous, soul sucking, pretentious hipsters!..
There I said it!

Rant over! Aaannnd... back to watching 'The Sound Of Music'


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 28, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> My nine yr old son has a portwine stain birthmark covering half his face....he told me just before that he wants to kill himself because of it :cry: i tried to explain its part of him and that it doesnt look bad, i call it his angels kiss - but he hates it. *wish so bad i could make it go away 4 him*



same thing goes for my younger cousin but he had it removed somehow as his mum didn't want to risk it with being bullied and it doesn't sound like your boy is getting bullied, well i hope not. if you manage and can afford the removal she said it was worth it and i cant even realise where it was anymore.


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 28, 2013)

are we allowed to moan about political things?? i've got some right ripping for abbots supporters and a damn good rant on why people would have to be freaking fools to go liberal


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 28, 2013)

joelysmoley said:


> well im going to vent about how hard this morning was!!! 26 km of hiking in the bush (training for kokoda challenge) so tired and sore. And when i went training on Thursday, i saw about 100 cane toads. No native frogs at all, just cane toads. So im tired because ive walked 50 km this week and now i got a math exam on Monday :facepalm::cry:. Btw i agree with Red Fox and Sharky, i hate it when people try and show off their knowledge and brag about how much they know.



take a bag next time and collect them, and dump them in the freezer??? no one necessarily like genocide but sometimes it's necessary to partake... especially considering how much damage they're doing to native fauna


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 28, 2013)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Vegan!!!!
> 
> Vegans make my blood boil! Its probably an irrational hate. Its not the ones that turn to veganism because of personal health reason but the ones that go on about how its cruel and yada yda yada. Have these people ever seen a Lion take down a Gazel? Its not pretty! Nature is cruel in its own beautiful way. I want to violently shake these people.
> Further more, do they realise what happens to the herbivors in the natural world? THEY GET EATEN! ' Well done! you have just dropped significantly in the food chain from one bad overnight decision.'
> ...


I SECOND THAT NOTION! at least when we take the animals to slaughter they get a shock or a bolt instead of dying terrified and screaming while being torn apart by something with big claws and teeths


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 28, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> same thing goes for my younger cousin but he had it removed somehow as his mum didn't want to risk it with being bullied and it doesn't sound like your boy is getting bullied, well i hope not. if you manage and can afford the removal she said it was worth it and i cant even realise where it was anymore.



unfortuently his birthmark is not removable.....we have tried. He has been to sydney around a dozen times since birth for laser however they said because its beneath the skin - blood cells, capilarys and so on its there 4 good. He doesnt get bullied he just hates in. He will be ok, i will make sure. It could be worst we were told at birth he may have brain damage! sturge weber syndrome however his birth mark has not effected his brain in anyway lol infact he is in a gifted and talented program at the school because he is so smart! 
he is reading at the level of a 14 yr old!


----------



## albinoserpent999 (Mar 28, 2013)

i love snakes they are so beautiful and amazing


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 28, 2013)

Tempest404 said:


> are we allowed to moan about political things?? i've got some right ripping for abbots supporters and a damn good rant on why people would have to be freaking fools to go liberal



Same could be done by me about labor supporters.....
So i think we will just leave it there mate

Just goes around in circles, as we both will believe we are making the better decision/ vote......
Fool hey hmm.......


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 28, 2013)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Vegan!!!!
> 
> Vegans make my blood boil! Its probably an irrational hate. Its not the ones that turn to veganism because of personal health reason but the ones that go on about how its cruel and yada yda yada. Have these people ever seen a Lion take down a Gazel? Its not pretty! Nature is cruel in its own beautiful way. I want to violently shake these people.
> Further more, do they realise what happens to the herbivors in the natural world? THEY GET EATEN! ' Well done! you have just dropped significantly in the food chain from one bad overnight decision.'
> ...



Are you a chef ?????. 
vegans only just shade vego's , if its a dietry necessity i will do plenty to make them happy but if its just a personal choice i usually give them hell first and then a few easy (for me ) options


----------



## RedFox (Mar 28, 2013)

Tempest404 said:


> are we allowed to moan about political things?? i've got some right ripping for abbots supporters and a damn good rant on why people would have to be freaking fools to go liberal



Don't mention politics. I would say something about Gillard and the modern labour party but my Mum always taught me if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything. And then there are the Greens offering a "viable" alternative. Hahaha. All well it could be worse, at least we live in a country where we get to pick the least worse candidate, a lot of people don't even have that.


----------



## sharky (Mar 28, 2013)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Well im going to Bunning in Mt Barker tomorrow! lol ha ha so if your that desperate?



Thanks mate but all good. My very kind uncle is taking me Saturday...mainly because he wanted to go but, hey I'm not complaining!


----------



## justin91 (Mar 28, 2013)

Stupid footy annoyed me tonight. *insert a lot of swearing*


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah true. Religion and politics. Don't discuss with friends. Can just ruin things


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 29, 2013)

Sanchez said:


> Neighbors cats using my brand new SSV ute as a scratching post!



use the cat as a sponge to wash your ute! :lol:



jairusthevirus21 said:


> Vegan!!!!
> 
> Vegans make my blood boil! Its probably an irrational hate. Its not the ones that turn to veganism because of personal health reason but the ones that go on about how its cruel and yada yda yada. Have these people ever seen a Lion take down a Gazel? Its not pretty! Nature is cruel in its own beautiful way. I want to violently shake these people.
> Further more, do they realise what happens to the herbivors in the natural world? THEY GET EATEN! ' Well done! you have just dropped significantly in the food chain from one bad overnight decision.'
> ...



lol i grew up on a farm and we greww our own meat lol use 2 help dad pluck the chickens, go rabbit hunting, and our home grown beef and lamb was delicious lol i love meat way better than tofu lol is that what its called....and as far as im concerned its caled a food chain 8)



Tempest404 said:


> are we allowed to moan about political things?? i've got some right ripping for abbots supporters and a damn good rant on why people would have to be freaking fools to go liberal



lol julia g looks like a rat....that is all lol. I have seen religion n politic threads turn nasty fast lol so i wouldnt even go there lol.


----------



## R33C3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I get angry at all those american kids that think they know best for their reptiles
like one time i saw this kid without uv for a beardie
and this guy who transported a turtle from the pet shop in water


----------



## bk201 (Mar 29, 2013)

A family of islanders, built a hut up against there back fence which is also my back fence

they play loud music sing and dance from 3pm to 5am and i work 6am-7pm and need my sleep


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 29, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Stupid footy annoyed me tonight. *insert a lot of swearing*


My partner is a mad richmond fan and it was his birthday. My floor is covered in rum and we now have a hole in the wall!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Mar 29, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Are you a chef ?????.
> vegans only just shade vego's , if its a dietry necessity i will do plenty to make them happy but if its just a personal choice i usually give them hell first and then a few easy (for me ) options



Sure that's all fine and dandy! But why would I be a Chef???


----------



## reptalica (Mar 29, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> use the cat as a sponge to wash your ute! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks like a ferret more like it. Hmmm. Come to think of it....that's disrespectful to ferrets. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 29, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> My partner is a mad richmond fan and it was his birthday. My floor is covered in rum and we now have a hole in the wall!



lol twas my b day 2day 2 ha ha IM THE BIG 33 :| - feeling old now and im annoyed because ive been smashed with an almighty head cold AND im pregnant so couldnt dull the pain with anything! lol as if been fat and having a baby using your bladder as a boxing bag isnt annoying enough :lol:
*sniff* sniff* achoo. I hope ur other half had a good day


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 29, 2013)

He had to work yesterday but partied hard in the arvo! 33 isn't old goodness!!


----------



## saintanger (Mar 30, 2013)

people who spend all their time on the net picking on people just cause they have different views, don't like them and making stuff up about them. 

i grew up a long time ago, and now am raising kids so i can't lower my self to their standards and set a bad example.

its sad wen my 16 year old brother who has add, adhd, dislexia, depression and hears voices in his head acts more normal them most people trolling the net.

i just smile and think karma will get you.


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Mar 30, 2013)

I hate anytime u call any kind of company the calls are answered by someone in Mumbai,and u can barely inderstand what the hell there saying or they reply with "im sorry sir but i cannot understand you" make my blood boil!!!!

Ok had my vent


----------



## PieBald (Mar 30, 2013)

saintanger said:


> people who spend all their time on the net picking on people just cause they have different views, don't like them and making stuff up about them.
> 
> i grew up a long time ago, and now am raising kids so i can't lower my self to their standards and set a bad example.
> 
> ...


Screw karma, I hope a snake gets them!


----------



## saintanger (Mar 30, 2013)

or someone leaving a deposite on something thy have come and viewed, were ment to pick it up a week after and pay in full but after multiple messages and phone calls they wont answer or reply. they were ment to pick it up 3 days ago, so i am keeping the deposit and listing it for sale again.

a waste of a whole week on hold.


----------



## longqi (Mar 30, 2013)

Ive been getting slammed pretty hard in a few forums
[not APS] recently but because everything is blocked for me I could never reply

Just had 3 separate people contact me to apologise
They had finally seen what was happening and investigated why it was happening
Truth was easy to find as soon as they loooked

So to the rest of the idiots out there supporting a scam
LOOK first before you open your traps and wallets too wide


----------



## Dragonwolf (Mar 30, 2013)

Worked hard yesterday and today...... fishing tomorrow...... enclosure building on Monday...... sounds like a good weekend.

Forgot to add that I'm getting excited about receiving the Northern Diamond hatchy that I won soon.


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 30, 2013)

Just bought some fish from the local petshop on Thursday.
Ones eyes have bulged out and died, covered in some sort of fungus. 
The others are fine...
No wonder they were so cheap


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Mar 30, 2013)

saintanger said:


> or someone leaving a deposite on something thy have come and viewed, were ment to pick it up a week after and pay in full but after multiple messages and phone calls they wont answer or reply. they were ment to pick it up 3 days ago, so i am keeping the deposit and listing it for sale again.
> 
> a waste of a whole week on hold.




Isn't that how a deposit works???


----------



## damoztishfank (Mar 30, 2013)

Wont answer or reply ??? could they have died???


----------



## Cypher69 (Mar 30, 2013)

When I was in my mid-20's I worked as a wardsman in a private hospital/nursing home. I had more respect & patience for the old folk that lived there than I did for the actual hospital staff.
Now, 20 odd years later, I'm living in a suburb that is populated by the rudest & most arrogant of old people I've ever come across...

This morning I'm sitting by myself at my local cafe, enjoying my breakfast & newspaper. This is my daily ritual, my zen-moment to begin the day.
Anyway this old couple comes by, pushing a trolley full of groceries. The old bloke then sits at my table whilst the old woman goes to the newsagency, metres away.
I glance at him, no big deal...he's just resting his legs waiting for his missus to come back...I continue eating & reading my paper.

Then she comes back with a newspaper & sits beside me...at my table. The table may have 4 chairs around it but it's only big enough for one newspaper, my plate & my juice.
The woman then commences to open her paper & lay it on top of mine & then the old guy calls a waiter over to order food for them.
This whole incident, in my mind, becomes a *** moment.
Within minutes, their food & coffees arrive & everything is dumped on top of my paper...I'm sitting there, staring with rage at them, wondering if this is a tv prank or something...
To my right is 3 EMPTY TABLES with a total of 12 chairs...ALL EMPTY.
My zen is gone...in the loudest, most peed-off voice I literally yell at them, "ARE YOU F-ING KIDDING ME!??!"
The cafe manager races over, recognises me,realises the strange situation that's gone down & politely asks the couple to take another table.

And for the next 20 minutes I take to finish my breakfast & paper, the couple are sitting next to me, muttering how rude I am.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 30, 2013)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Isn't that how a deposit works???



i assume so, since i can't get incontact with her i can't give it back and if she had a genuin reason i would have refunded. but to completly ignor all messages and phone calls is a joke.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 30, 2013)

damoztishfank said:


> Wont answer or reply ??? could they have died???



well the phone is still on and since i started calling since wednesday the phone should be dead by now but its still switched on.


----------



## Morgieo (Apr 4, 2013)

I want to vent about the tool who tried to break in my back door at 11:30 at night. Yes i chased him off with my hunting knife, but at 5'6", I dont think I'm really that scary.
Had no idea what the plan was, but would just like to say, thank you for not taking anything.

Also, stupid house mates cat bought a rat home and mangled it on the back step. = Gross!


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 4, 2013)

Morgieo said:


> I want to vent about the tool who tried to break in my back door at 11:30 at night. Yes i chased him off with my hunting knife, but at 5'6", I dont think I'm really that scary.
> Had no idea what the plan was, but would just like to say, thank you for not taking anything.
> 
> Also, stupid house mates cat bought a rat home and mangled it on the back step. = Gross!



I would suggest a good hunting knife more than compensates for a lack of height.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 4, 2013)

I found out my albino darwin male is a tranny and is really a female :-( now I have 6 girls :-( 

from Cathy


----------



## FAY (Apr 5, 2013)

Males (sorry, I cannot call them men) who are 50+ and nearly 50 that behave like they are in kindegarten, they never seem to grow up


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 5, 2013)

Mines also males. That cant organise anything and constantly let u down.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 12, 2013)

^ cant live with em cant live without em lol. 

Im so going to be in shock once i pop out this baby lol ive been such a piggy and gained so much weight.....too many Mcflurrys and frozen nutella spoons :lol: i do it everytime. Ah well nothing a few thousand walks wont burn off.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

My whinge is when you come onto a forum and ask a question people who have been members for a long time get upset and tell new people to use google or the search function on here. I would imagine that just about every topic would have been talked about on here so in that case we might as well get rid of the new thread function and stop all discussion. There are always new people joining of all experience levels and thoughts that may bring new ways of thinking.


----------



## DebDeb (Apr 12, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> My whinge is when you come onto a forum and ask a question people who have been members for a long time get upset and tell new people to use google or the search function on here. I would imagine that just about every topic would have been talked about on here so in that case we might as well get rid of the new thread function and stop all discussion. There are always new people joining of all experience levels and thoughts that may bring new ways of thinking.




oh and I really want to sift through 50 pages of threads to find one piece of information... that I may have found not answered in the original thread anyway


----------



## DebDeb (Apr 12, 2013)

I am gonna whinge about not sleeping grrrrrr. Why cant I sleep :$


----------



## Brodie (Apr 12, 2013)

Exactly AndyNic, that's the whole point of a forum!


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 12, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> My whinge is when you come onto a forum and ask a question people who have been members for a long time get upset and tell new people to use google or the search function on here. I would imagine that just about every topic would have been talked about on here so in that case we might as well get rid of the new thread function and stop all discussion. There are always new people joining of all experience levels and thoughts that may bring new ways of thinking.



yes i couldnt agree more. I think its great people ask the same questions because you can get fresh up to date info! and new ideas  i never stop learning lol and yes im guilty of posting threads that have been posted gazillions of times before but its nice to interact and discuss things with other members rather than google isnt that what a forum is about lol.


----------



## sharky (Apr 12, 2013)

I went shopping today with friends after school for the first time.....I hate shopping :evil:....but today was okay. I got 24 bottles of ice tea for $6 (YUM!!!!!!!) and a Guns N' Roses T-shirt ^_^ I was going to get a pet rat but they wouldn't let me into the pet store :cry: And school is over! Holidays!!!!!! Yay  Tomorrow I start building 3 snake enclosures and finishing off my big rat cage  I also got my broken laptop back so I can finally use iTunes again! (Stupid school laptops block it and my iPhone dislikes the wifi :evil

And mums taking me back to the shop and buying me an Alice Cooper, AC/DC, SLASH, the angels and some skull t-shirts!!!!!!! FREE CLOTHES 

And my rant....I didn't get a new rat D: And I had to carry 15 litres of icetea on my back for 2 hours  Damn that 6 dollars!!!!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I went shopping today with friends after school for the first time.....I hate shopping :evil:....but today was okay. I got 24 bottles of ice tea for $6 (YUM!!!!!!!) and a Guns N' Roses T-shirt ^_^ I was going to get a pet rat but they wouldn't let me into the pet store :cry: And school is over! Holidays!!!!!! Yay  Tomorrow I start building 3 snake enclosures and finishing off my big rat cage  I also got my broken laptop back so I can finally use iTunes again! (Stupid school laptops block it and my iPhone dislikes the wifi :evil
> 
> And mums taking me back to the shop and buying me an Alice Cooper, AC/DC, SLASH, the angels and some skull t-shirts!!!!!!! FREE CLOTHES
> 
> And my rant....I didn't get a new rat D: And I had to carry 15 litres of icetea on my back for 2 hours  Damn that 6 dollars!!!!!!


Why would they not let you into the shop? Are you a bogan snake lady? lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 13, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I went shopping today with friends after school for the first time.....I hate shopping :evil:....but today was okay. I got 24 bottles of ice tea for $6 (YUM!!!!!!!) and a Guns N' Roses T-shirt ^_^ I was going to get a pet rat but they wouldn't let me into the pet store :cry: And school is over! Holidays!!!!!! Yay  Tomorrow I start building 3 snake enclosures and finishing off my big rat cage  I also got my broken laptop back so I can finally use iTunes again! (Stupid school laptops block it and my iPhone dislikes the wifi :evil
> 
> 
> And my rant....I didn't get a new rat D: And I had to carry 15 litres of icetea on my back for 2 hours  Damn that 6 dollars!!!!!!!And mums taking me back to the shop and buying me an Alice Cooper, AC/DC, SLASH, the angels and some skull t-shirts!!!!!!! FREE CLOTHES



lol bargain with the ice tea! ha ha u remind me of me at your age sharky lol i had the Alice Cooper tee, and a few of the others lol i also owned a pet rat named ratzo....have fun building your enclosures

I am spewing because its pelting down with rain here and i planned on taking Gorgoo out for number twos 2day, he did wees yesterday lol i hope the rain eases up later or that he can at least hold on 1 more day


----------



## Brodie (Apr 13, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I went shopping today with friends after school for the first time.....I hate shopping :evil:....but today was okay. I got 24 bottles of ice tea for $6 (YUM!!!!!!!) and a Guns N' Roses T-shirt ^_^ I was going to get a pet rat but they wouldn't let me into the pet store :cry: And school is over! Holidays!!!!!! Yay  Tomorrow I start building 3 snake enclosures and finishing off my big rat cage  I also got my broken laptop back so I can finally use iTunes again! (Stupid school laptops block it and my iPhone dislikes the wifi :evil
> 
> And mums taking me back to the shop and buying me an Alice Cooper, AC/DC, SLASH, the angels and some skull t-shirts!!!!!!! FREE CLOTHES
> 
> And my rant....I didn't get a new rat D: And I had to carry 15 litres of icetea on my back for 2 hours  Damn that 6 dollars!!!!!!



Wow, you have an awesome taste in music for someone so young. I got to meet Slash before a concert a couple of years ago, was one of the best days ever! Spent a while talking to him about snakes, he loves them!

Why weren't you allowed in the pet shop?


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 13, 2013)

This just made my morning.
I saw a blind person's guide-dog walk into a concrete column.

The guy wondered why the dog had stopped walking, reached down to the dog's head then felt the column in front of him & muttered, "Stupid dog."


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2013)

Newbies that give advice.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Apr 13, 2013)

my whinge - lazy, messy, dirty, inconsiderate teenage kids. there is no excuse for it. teach your kids manners ppl. Grrr


----------



## Paintbrushturkey (Apr 14, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> This just made my morning.
> I saw a blind person's guide-dog walk into a concrete column.
> 
> The guy wondered why the dog had stopped walking, reached down to the dog's head then felt the column in front of him & muttered, "Stupid dog."



Ahahahaha, that so made my day, ehm night... THX :-D


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 14, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Newbies that give advice.



Its a big mistake to equate length of membership with quality of advice, just my opinion of course.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> Its a big mistake to equate length of membership with quality of advice, just my opinion of course.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> Endeavour



It's a big mistake to assume I was talking about the length of membership rather than that of one's experience in the hobby.


----------



## Umbral (Apr 14, 2013)

Accidentally dropping a nuke is a big mistake making a small assumption is a minor one in my mind.


----------



## sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Why would they not let you into the shop? Are you a bogan snake lady? lol



Lol, no my friends wouldn't let me in :evilThey dislike animals and are scared of rats ) They lady who runs it knows me quite well as I go in there every weekend :lol:
(But I AM a crazy snake lady who loves rats and owns her own rodentry.....how does that work?)



montysrainbow said:


> lol bargain with the ice tea! ha ha u remind me of me at your age sharky lol i had the Alice Cooper tee, and a few of the others lol i also owned a pet rat named ratzo....have fun building your enclosures



I know! I've already drank it all though  I have 8 rats....I just want more ahaha
Oooh! and i got 2 more cupboards yesterday!They are huge, I get 4 more snakes now 



Brodie said:


> Wow, you have an awesome taste in music for someone so young. I got to meet Slash before a concert a couple of years ago, was one of the best days ever! Spent a while talking to him about snakes, he loves them!



Ta, I love my rock n' roll/metal music  YOU GOT TO MEET SLASH!? OMG YOU LUCKY BUGGA!!!!!!!! I would absolutely love to meet him which would never happen....he's my idol <3

Apologies for bombing the thread...


----------



## justin91 (Apr 14, 2013)

Went to the movies and these stupid girls behind me talked to the whole thing. I'm to kind/nice to say anything tho. 

I feel better now.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 14, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Apologies for bombing the thread...



dont be silly, lol thats what this threads here for!


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 14, 2013)

bicycle riders :x

i dont mind them if they are doing the right thing and being safe , but i hate the ones who ride on the white line when they have at least 2m of empty space right next to them :x , why make cars move closer to on coming traffic for crying out loud 

but the ones that annoy me even more , are the ones who ride on the freaking road when the council have gone through all that trouble and money to make THEM a bike path :evil:, use it for gods sake ticks me off no end 

so you MR bike rider all high and mighty in your lycro suit , get on the bike path and out of my road :evil:

and ive told plenty of them off when they do it where i live as there a bike path right next to them that no one uses , next day there back on the road :evil:


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 14, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> bicycle riders :x
> 
> i dont mind them if they are doing the right thing and being safe , but i hate the ones who ride on the white line when they have at least 2m of empty space right next to them :x , why make cars move closer to on coming traffic for crying out loud
> 
> ...



and there the 1st to cry if they get knocked off by a car lol. I agree Thomassssss


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> and there the 1st to cry if they get knocked off by a car lol. I agree Thomassssss


Not sure they would always be accidentally knocked off if you were upset montysrainbow.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Not sure they would always be accidentally knocked off if you were upset montysrainbow.



lol at the risk of sounding blonde please explain? :?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol at the risk of sounding blonde please explain? :?


I think if one of those bike riders really annoyed you that you may just "accidentally" bump one off his bike with your car.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think if one of those bike riders really annoyed you that you may just "accidentally" bump one off his bike with your car.



no i wouldnt.....in all honesty thats attempted murder! and nasty. not something i would even think about doing infact the more they annoy me the further away from them i try to get. I just wish they would stay off the roads and in their bike lanes because it freaks me out driving so close to them.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> no i wouldnt.....in all honestly thats attempted murder! and nasty. not something i would even think about doing infact the more they annoy me the further away from them i try to get. I just wish they would stay off the roads and in their bike lanes because it freaks me out driving so close to them.


Thats right more hippy than bogan, I wouldn't do it either for the record.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 14, 2013)

I want to start breeding inverts and reptiles but i dont really have the money D:


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 14, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> I want to start breeding inverts and reptiles but i dont really have the money D:



your only young, plenty of time to breed them in the future so dont stress one day 

lol your sig reminds me of the pringles add....once you pop ya just cant stop :lol:


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 14, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> your only young, plenty of time to breed them in the future so dont stress one day
> 
> lol your sig reminds me of the pringles add....once you pop ya just cant stop :lol:


lol so true ahah


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 16, 2013)

i would like to brag about the yummy dinner my 16 yr old cooked tonight! he makes a mean mash and the best peppered steak  such the little master chef!

and i would also like to vent about my silly baby brain, 4 some reason i just had to mow the lawn today ....8mths pregnant and unfit as all hell lol such a bad idea  1300 sq mtr block - never again lol.


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 19, 2013)

EMBARRASSING MOMENT NO.997

Washing machine's on the fritz so I took a bag of washing down to the local laundrymat.
Later when I came back to pick up, the laundry guy says," We tried our best to remove most of the stains...we even tried to hand scrub it ourselves but y'know they were pretty stubborn..."
"Yeah sorry." I said, "My son's slowly making the transition from nappies & sometimes he has an accident in bed..."
To which the laundry guy replies, "Oh I was talking about the yellow stains on the adult bed sheets."


----------



## pixie (Apr 19, 2013)

my whinge:
spend all yesterday studying and say to my housemate (doing the same course as me) "lets just get food from that indian place round the corner, gives us more tome to study"
today: Missed my mid-semester exam cause i've got gastro :/


----------



## jacevy (Apr 19, 2013)

My vent is that I need to grow some patience.

I emailed the seller of my very first snake in regards to freight, payment etc.
It has been 18 hours and I think I have pressed the refresh button 1000 times on my email.
Breath deeply they have a job away from their computer too!!!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 19, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> i would like to brag about the yummy dinner my 16 yr old cooked tonight! he makes a mean mash and the best peppered steak  such the little master chef!
> 
> and i would also like to vent about my silly baby brain, 4 some reason i just had to mow the lawn today ....8mths pregnant and unfit as all hell lol such a bad idea  1300 sq mtr block - never again lol.



wow you started young... my first isnt even 1 yet... I wish I had of started earlier sometimes, other times I like starting now.. Good luck with the new bub


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> wow you started young... my first isnt even 1 yet... I wish I had of started earlier sometimes, other times I like starting now.. Good luck with the new bub



lol yes well 1st one wasn't planned but no regrets! and here I am about to have my 7th and just turned 33! ha ha its all good and crazy LOL thanks for the good luck


----------



## Rob (Apr 19, 2013)

pixie said:


> my whinge:
> spend all yesterday studying and say to my housemate (doing the same course as me) "lets just get food from that indian place round the corner, gives us more tome to study"
> today: Missed my mid-semester exam cause i've got gastro :/



I'm sad about that, Pixie, but your avatar made me LOL. Then I went to your profile, and it like a damn disco in there !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> I'm sad about that, Pixie, but your avatar made me LOL. Then I went to your profile, and it like a damn disco in there !



lmao! lots of dancing ninja turtles! it looks cool!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 19, 2013)

Crappy story incoming... 

Last year my mum needed a lung transplant... that went badly. She passed away after months in intensive care.

During that time Dad started having heart attacks. Both parents in intensive care at the same time. 

Fast forward to now and dad is due for open heart surgery so severe that just a few years ago it wouldn't be able to be done. Double bypass, new valve and a couple of other things that make the operation difficult due to the amount of time the heart will be stopped. 


I'm 24. Hopefully this is the end of all the illness in the family for a few years at least!


----------



## Brodie (Apr 19, 2013)

thesilverbeast said:


> Crappy story incoming...
> 
> Last year my mum needed a lung transplant... that went badly. She passed away after months in intensive care.
> 
> ...



That's pretty rough mate. I hope your dad pulls though ok!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 19, 2013)

My vent for a Friday afternoon.

People who call businesses and assume that you should know who they are by the sound of their voice, and then try to have patronizing conversations on why you should have recognised their voice in the first place.
I don't think its just me that doesn't remember the sound of every single persons voice that they might have ever spoke with.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 19, 2013)

thesilverbeast said:


> Crappy story incoming...
> 
> Last year my mum needed a lung transplant... that went badly. She passed away after months in intensive care.
> 
> ...


 so sad to hear.....I really hope it all gos well.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 19, 2013)

pixie said:


> my whinge:
> spend all yesterday studying and say to my housemate (doing the same course as me) "lets just get food from that indian place round the corner, gives us more tome to study"
> today: Missed my mid-semester exam cause i've got gastro :/


I agree with the others lol that little ninja turtle rocks!


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 19, 2013)

I went to donate blood and they said to go have lunch first as it would make me feel better. Driving one block up the road (bad weather) and I get pulled over by the cops and get a $298 fine for not wearing my seatbelt... That will teach me.


----------



## kwaka (Apr 19, 2013)

I need to learn patience, be guided by the behaviour of my little Elliott, and stop second guessing myself!!
His click-clack is in the coldest room in the house (because it is dark and quiet), so it gets down to about 5 degrees overnight at the moment (and getting worse). 

The temps at the hot end are 33 on top of the double sheet of kitchen paper, 35 between the sheets (HA, see what I did there?), and 41 directly on the plastic. The cold end is about 19 degrees on the plastic, and about 24 on top of the paper. So he has a thermal gradient, and was happily snuggled up inside his doona all day after eating his second (count 'em, 2) fuzzie in less than a week, but all my brain can see is "too hot down one end, too cold down the other".

Once he is feeding, and handling, and not freaking out I want to put his click-clack in the new tank I am building the background for, allowing me to heat up the air in there to around 25 or so (saves me heating the whole room, huh?), but since I am about to render the background, I need access to the tank to make sure it all fits, and don't want to be disturbing him.

Too many ideas, that all want to happen now.

Patience, grasshopper.......


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 19, 2013)

kwaka said:


> I need to learn patience, be guided by the behaviour of my little Elliott, and stop second guessing myself!!
> His click-clack is in the coldest room in the house (because it is dark and quiet), so it gets down to about 5 degrees overnight at the moment (and getting worse).
> 
> The temps at the hot end are 33 on top of the double sheet of kitchen paper, 35 between the sheets (HA, see what I did there?), and 41 directly on the plastic. The cold end is about 19 degrees on the plastic, and about 24 on top of the paper. So he has a thermal gradient, and was happily snuggled up inside his doona all day after eating his second (count 'em, 2) fuzzie in less than a week, but all my brain can see is "too hot down one end, too cold down the other".
> ...


wax on wax off LOL give it time u will get there 8)


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 19, 2013)

Had a bloke with a bredli try and tell me it wasn't a central carpet python, but a "Centrillian python" (or something like that)
On site the other day.
I tried to tell him, but his mate (who told him that) has heaps of reptiles, so must know more
Even though they are the only pythons i keep, so i think i would know.....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2013)

cma_369 said:


> Had a bloke with a bredli try and tell me it wasn't a central carpet python, but a "Centrillian python" (or something like that)
> On site the other day.
> I tried to tell him, but his mate (who told him that) has heaps of reptiles, so must know more
> Even though they are the only pythons i keep, so i think i would know.....




they are called centralian pythons as well.


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> they are called centralian pythons as well.
> 
> a quick google will show that.



Ahhk fair enough, only know them as central carpets or bredlis.....
Actually i did google it, but only showed Moreilia bredli, or central carpet python though......
Don't like going off half cocked, but it seems i did.
I read the daily telegraph to much you see.:lol:


----------



## Firepac (Apr 23, 2013)

Called out to a local tourist park. They told me they had a Taipan in the cafeteria. Unfortunately I was too busy at work so passed the call on to another catcher. Got a message from her a little later....the taipan turned out to be a Common Tree Snake and they had already killed it!! Grrrrr If you do the right thing and call someone why kill it before they get there!!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 23, 2013)

Firepac said:


> Grrrrr If you do the right thing and call someone why kill it before they get there!!



I feel your pain. I had an encounter with another wanton killer of wildlife this morning. I looked out the window and saw a cat attacking a small skink on my front driveway. When I ran out the door, the cat bolted. Judging by the rustling noise in a garden bed nearby, I assume the skink managed to escape as well. I really hope it wasn't injured because there's probably not much hope for it if it was. 

I checked the council website to see what the rules are about cats. They advise owners to keep the cat indoors at night "so that it cannot get into fights with other cats, get runover, or hunt wildlife". Stupid, half-baked advice. Do they really think that cats won't do any of those things during the day?

Make it compulsory for cats to be kept indoors or in secure cat runs at all times, I say!


----------



## cid_python (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't you just hate those know-it-all's and smart alecs on this site!


----------



## Superfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

Recently had a guy try to sell me a month old 'hypo' bredli. It hadnt even coloured up yet so there was no way to tell if it was truly going to be a hypo. On top of that, one of the parents was a classic! Grrr....


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 23, 2013)

Another brag from me lol my eldest has started working with hubby full time.....so far so good I really hope this works 8)


----------



## rustys.reptiles (Apr 23, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol Endeavour it could get dirty.....or be short lived lol time will tell! i think it will be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the photos you put up of your coastals are great you have good looking snakes!



Firepac said:


> Called out to a local tourist park. They told me they had a Taipan in the cafeteria. Unfortunately I was too busy at work so passed the call on to another catcher. Got a message from her a little later....the taipan turned out to be a Common Tree Snake and they had already killed it!! Grrrrr If you do the right thing and call someone why kill it before they get there!!



thats rediclious i would have a go at them and make a great deal about that even killing venomous snakes i believe is bad thats how most snakebit deaths occour in australia. and for it to turn out as a tree snake is pure stupidity i have a tree snake myself and yeah they do look brown at times but the underside is usaully yellow or colourful so its not hard to tell its not a taipan!



cid_python said:


> Don't you just hate those know-it-all's and smart alecs on this site!



yes i hate them, i call then ex-perts meaning once was bigger than a drop


----------



## Brodie (Apr 23, 2013)

Up here, to the layman any snake with a yellow belly is a taipan.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kids in the CBD on school holidays and people who stop at the bottom of escalators.... These are my hates today...


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 23, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Kids in the CBD on school holidays and people who stop at the bottom of escalators.... These are my hates today...



Thanks for dealing with the kids Snowman  It makes my arvo drive home so much quicker and easier with all the mums off the road!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 23, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> Thanks for dealing with the kids Snowman  It makes my arvo drive home so much quicker and easier with all the mums off the road!


Hahaha. Can wait for them to go back to school. The line was out the door where I usually get lunch today.... Stupid kids


----------



## sharky (Apr 23, 2013)

Found out I was allergic to scorpions last Thursday  What a bummer  And my star sign is SCORPIO :evil:


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 23, 2013)

I hate the last 2 hours of my working day dragging on. Sigh

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ellannn (Apr 23, 2013)

Parramatta Westfield during Easter. I hate school kids.


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to check out Albino Darwin Carpet python hatchlings for $700 as well as wheatbelt Stimson's green tree snakes and more lovely Australian reptiles. I love being able to view them.

Found a female albino Darwin Carpet python with very nice patterns, but didn't have $700 on me to buy it today. I felt like a child who lost their favourite toy.  Hopefully by Friday I'll have the money. :/


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 25, 2013)

My 2nd sitting for my tattoo got cancelled by the studio an hour before I was to be there. The artist was apparently caught up with the one he was doing.
I DON'T CARE ! they should have been told to book another session. 

What makes their tattoo so much more important than mine. 

Then to make matters worse, the photo and comments are posted online indicating that its not finished and they only lasted another hour! 

So much for my 4+ hour booking ! 


They're called BOOKINGS for a reason


----------



## sharky (Apr 28, 2013)

UGH! I'm supposed to get 3 11wk old boy rats (2 PEWs and a BEW) delivered to me tonight (5 o'clock) and they still aren't here! This is really bugging me, I am nervous as hell because I don't know when they will turn up, or even if they will turn up! I've been looking for BEW and PEW rats for my breeding programms for ages and now I found them I feel like these people are just playing a sick mind game with me :evil:

I'm really annoyed, but it's good to vent


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 28, 2013)

Ah bummer sharkyy. Hope they arrive safe and sound and soon! Or are they here yet?

Edit: I'd like to vent at how jealous I am of sharkyy being allowed to purchase 3 rats and all the others. Hahaha my parents hate rats  waa duck down to Melbourne and sell some to me sharkyy? Lol


----------



## Varanoidea (Apr 28, 2013)

Putting up with living with my mother for another day. Definitely moving back in with dad when I finish school...:|


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 29, 2013)

Kicking pond sealer all over veranda and feeling like your foot is broken 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (Apr 29, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Ah bummer sharkyy. Hope they arrive safe and sound and soon! Or are they here yet?
> 
> Edit: I'd like to vent at how jealous I am of sharkyy being allowed to purchase 3 rats and all the others. Hahaha my parents hate rats  waa duck down to Melbourne and sell some to me sharkyy? Lol



Yes, they arrived safely  at 8:30pm  One turned out to be a buff instead of a BEW -_- He's still cute and going into my ruby-eyed projects.
I hope your parents come around to rats one day BP! They are awesome little creatures  I have 11 now :lol: My mum didn't even know I was getting them....it was a bit of a last minute thing that only dad knew about 

Well I'm going to brag now about my 3 new gorgeous males! Now I'm probably going to get a whole lot of comments about snake food.....yay 
Mr. BoJangles. 





Nibbles




Duff (Duff McKagan )


----------



## Yogi (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,
Looks like a rat to me or is that my boss?
LOL


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 29, 2013)

Many moons ago I scoured the sandhills looking for deposit return bottles. I was very young. It was very hot. After a couple of hours I found enough and ran (rasping) to the shop, bought the ice cream of my dreams and......got bumped by some clown and the ice cream hit the bitumen and evaporated. 

There have been greater disapointments since but never as many tears!


----------



## Cypher69 (May 2, 2013)

So after many years of having long hair, I recently decided to go the extreme & go bald.
The downside, I look like mean...trying to hail cabs at night, they slow down, take one look at me then speed off.
Bank-tellers also seem a bit hesitant when serving me & cops give me a 2nd glance when I'm on the street....

Anyway several weeks ago I had to go to a real estate to apply for a place I wanted to rent & I was given the name of the real estate guy I had to speak to. 
So I walked into the real estate, did a quick scan of the place, noticed that everybody working there was women except for one guy, who I naturally assumed was the person I needed to see.
The lady at the reception asked how she could help me & I replied, "I'm here to see George."
She made a lazy hand gesture towards the guy which I interpreted as,"there he is, go to him." 

I took 2 steps to the guy sitting down behind his desk. As I approached closer I held out my hand to shake his...
No joke...the guy took one look at my face, jumped out of his chair & backed himself against the wall in fear!
So there I am with my hand stretched out & there's George cowering in fear behind his chair with his desk between us...

I went from greeting mode to pacify mode, "Hey hey it's OK... I'm so & so...we spoke on the phone, I'm applying for...."
George made the connection, relaxed a bit then sat back in his chair.
He took another look at me & said, "I was watching you cross the road & I thought to myself, that's one mean looking [email protected]@rd....then you walked in here asking for me. I WAS FREAKIN' OUT MAN!"


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 2, 2013)

Thats amazing lol

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronhalling (May 4, 2013)

thesilverbeast said:


> Crappy story incoming...
> 
> Last year my mum needed a lung transplant... that went badly. She passed away after months in intensive care.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain tsb, i lost my dad last year and my mum the year before and now i find out i only have a couple of years left myself, but 30ciggys a day and all the drugs i took to stay awake as an interstate truck driver had to take a toll somewhere, hopefully for us there "IS" a silver lining somewhere..........................Ron


----------



## montysrainbow (May 7, 2013)

so annoyed my coastal has bad timing lol im going into hospital friday morning for a c section and i was planning on timing his feeding and pooping around the 2-3 days i will be mia BUT he decided to go into shed mode  so im really hoping he sheds between now and fri so that he can poop and i can do his enclosure and feed him before i go. His eyes have been blue and cleared already so its possible. fingers crossed! or i will be stressing :? he always *sheds*, *poops* and *eats* lol thats how he rolls.


----------



## andynic07 (May 7, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> so annoyed my coastal has bad timing lol im going into hospital friday morning for a c section and i was planning on timing his feeding and pooping around the 2-3 days i will be mia BUT he decided to go into shed mode  so im really hoping he sheds between now and fri so that he can poop and i can do his enclosure and feed him before i go. His eyes have been blue and cleared already so its possible. fingers crossed! or i will be stressing :? he always *sheds*, *poops* and *eats* lol thats how he rolls.


I won't matter is he misses a feed and if he has his poo in his enclosure for that period is not idea but will not hurt him either. As long as he sheds fine he will be ok. Maybe you didn't email your schedule to his personal assistant.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I won't matter is he misses a feed and if he has his poo in his enclosure for that period is not idea but will not hurt him either. As long as he sheds fine he will be ok. Maybe you didn't email your schedule to his personal assistant.


Lol I'm more worried about the poop in the enclosure because I'm a clean freak! But ah we'll he spends his time up on the logs anyway so worst case it will have to sit there for a day or 2. He normally does em outside but when in shed mode he takes time out to do his thing and stays in enclosure for a couple a weeks


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 8, 2013)

ok my big what tha! whinge is this

PLEASE for the love of jeebus learn to read a photo, learn photo basics about
white balance,exposure, and all the camera tricks(not photoshop) that add extra pop
to colors on A LOT of pics posted with a slight balance adjustment and exposure time
you can turn a very average snake into a bloody awesome stunner, the only problem is 
that the animal is actually not as bright or contrasting in real life.
im so sick of seeing people drooling and for lack of another phrase romancing 
animals that a half decent photographer KNOWS, is not even close to as bright and pretty as the pic appears.

ok rant over 
Nato


----------



## Cypher69 (May 9, 2013)

So I've been waiting nearly 4 wks now to get my bond back from a rental we moved out of.
Turns out a the property manager who was supposed to do the final inspection QUIT on the same day so it took the real estate another 2 weeks to realise that.
Then the owner of the property takes it upon herself to do the inspection. I voice my concerns to the real estate that the owner has never set foot inside the place in the 3 years that we lived there & I was worried she would blame us for past damages that was done prior to us moving in...
So I'm asked to come back this morning & check out some photos, the owner has taken herself regarding damages to the place.
2 photos I admit to being our fault, a missing vertical blind & a missing light fixture.

The rest of the photos are of broken tiles & dirty kitchen cupboards.
Why oh why does the real estate need me to come in to vouch, "Yes, that's a broken BROWN tile....however if you search the entire townhouse, all the tiles are BLUE."
"Yes, that's a photo of the interior of a kitchen cupboard that's filthy....however the cupboards in this townhouse has 2 shelves...the cupboard in the photo HAS NO SHELVES." 

The goddamn owner has taken close-up shots of possibly another one of her rentals & is trying to pass them off as damage we did to claim from our bond.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 9, 2013)

UPDATE  Gorgoo SHED! and did poos outside today lol am gonna defrost a feed and give it to him before i leave in the morning 
Now all i gotta worry about is having a small human cut from my uterus :shock: lol deep breaths  

Funny thing is my 5 yr old came running into my room at 5am thismorning saying MUM! mum! Gorgoo shedded, gorgoo shedded! :lol: i was rubbing my eyes half asleep but jumped straight up to check it out lol he knew how worried mummy was about timing it with me being away.


----------



## littlemay (May 10, 2013)

Just started a new job this week, the boss is away sick. All my co-workers have left early - i am literally the only one left in the office.

I'm too new to deviate from the norm  

Damn.


----------



## nintendont (May 10, 2013)

Da speling n gramma round hear iz atroshus n it realy grindes ma geers.
sumtimes i feel dumber afta reeding sum threds.


----------



## pixie (May 10, 2013)

this is a whinge, brag and sigh all in one 
as part of my degree we have to do 40 weeks unpaid placement
the whinge: unpaid fulltime work for a year
the sigh: resigned from my job to go on placement (bittersweet)
the brag: OMFG i got the awesomest placement position and it was my first preference (and i got the funded position so i have 16k to pay my rent for the year  )


----------



## someday (May 10, 2013)

Gotta get up at 4 for work tomorrow and neighbors are having a party..


----------



## littlemay (May 13, 2013)

Just submitted my first ever article for publication, really can't believe it!! I would like to thank my mind, for not losing itself in the process.


----------



## 007_lizards (May 13, 2013)

When people tell you about that 3.5m lacie in the neighborhood... Then you try to explain how they can't get anywhere near that length and they don't listen, even when you provide evidence:facepalm:


----------



## treeofgreen (May 14, 2013)

Real estate agents. Nuff said.


----------



## Shotta (May 14, 2013)

my teeth and gums hurt soooooo damn much


----------



## thomasssss (May 14, 2013)

getting home from work pulling in the driveway and hearing a funny noise from the engine bay , only to realise that the pulleys that connect to my crankshaft are wobbling , not a good sign according to my mechanic mate , ah well v8 conversion here i come  should make quite the change from the 4cylider diesel


----------



## 1802SXY (May 15, 2013)

I very much so dislike JUDGEMENTAL PEOPLE  you can't tell a book by its cover! So don't SAY anything until you learn about them! People will always act differently if you're genuine an sincere, I have met a few people who tend to judge alot talk about them an not to them :/ an not upfront! I say if you don't have nothing good to say then don't say nothing! That's better hope I don't get into too much trouble for venting  someone also needs to invent a self cleaning enclosure so if any smart people out there good at building things needs to get on top of this for sure!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 15, 2013)

I've had an absolute crap of a day.

Pretty sure that it couldnt get much worse. First, my dog refuses to come out from under the house. I was thinking , "poor old boy cant be bothered any more." Turns out that its not that he cant be bothered, simply that he cant, his back legs have given way.

Spend all night ringing vets, all emergency vets busy. Finally find one who is open, crawl under the house to get Blocka, try lifting him gently and it hurts him so much that he goes to bite me. Ring all the vets again, seeing if there are any that can come to my house to put him down, was advised to muzzle him and carry him etc- Which is very unhelpful while trying to get to a badly injured dog weighing 40kgs and sore and cranky in a dark crawlspace about 4 foot high, dripping in spiderwebs and every previous tenants junk whilst holding onto an iphone (only torch). Needless to say my poor dog is under the house still crying in pain. Hopefully I can get the vet to come here tomorrow (today, whatever).

Spend the rest of the night in tears.

oh and just to top off the day Lil Miss has woken up with the all too familiar bark that comes with a dose of Croup....

So tomorrow, i have to put my dog down, dig a hole to bury him in, take my daughter to the doctors and mourn my lovely big boy. 

I'm so friggen over it at the moment. WTH else could possibly go wrong. Maybe a piano wil drop on my head....


----------



## MyMitchie (May 15, 2013)

Sending my love and hugs Sez <3 Be strong xx


----------



## MyMitchie (May 15, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Went to the movies and these stupid girls behind me talked to the whole thing. I'm to kind/nice to say anything tho.
> 
> I feel better now.



If it was the plaza I just expect not to hear the movies anymore. Teenage girls just cannot seem to keep their mouths shut for 5mins these days!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 15, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> Sending my love and hugs Sez <3 Be strong xx




Thanks Mitchie, Just waiting on the vet now. OMG I dont know how i am going to make it through today. My heart is breaking.


----------



## 1802SXY (May 15, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> Thanks Mitchie, Just waiting on the vet now. OMG I dont know how i am going to make it through today. My heart is breaking.



Thats got to be hard losing a best friend :'( sorry to hear


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 15, 2013)

1802SXY said:


> Thats got to be hard losing a best friend :'( sorry to hear



it is just horrible.


----------



## disintegratus (May 15, 2013)

You poor thing Sez  I hope it works out the best way that it can. :cry:

My rant: I had a "debate" with my partner yesterday, during which I found out that he's opposed to gay marriage and the right of gays to have/raise children. The worst part was he couldn't even give me a decent reason why. It really bothered me, and I think I figured out that I have a huge issue with him (or anyone really) thinking they have the right to impinge on anyone else's happiness, especially when it has no tangible effect on them whatsoever. Personally I'm not a huge fan of babies, and given how overpopulated the planet is, I think the less people that are having them the better, but to be honest, his idiotic homophobic ranting really just made me want to go find a gay couple to act as a surrogate for just to spite him.


----------



## B_STATS (May 15, 2013)

I don't like reptile breeders that make 'morphs' especially because it seems a lot of inbreeding occurs to get them. I prefer the natural base look but the breeders that do it are so quick to insult others for disliking it. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mitella (May 15, 2013)

I..just..need..a....robotic back massager


----------



## B_STATS (May 15, 2013)

Oh and one more thing. The WWZ movie. GOOD LORD what happened to this awesome story? Hollywood wrecks everything once again.


----------



## Skeptic (May 15, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> You poor thing Sez  I hope it works out the best way that it can. :cry:
> 
> My rant: I had a "debate" with my partner yesterday, during which I found out that he's opposed to gay marriage and the right of gays to have/raise children. The worst part was he couldn't even give me a decent reason why. It really bothered me, and I think I figured out that I have a huge issue with him (or anyone really) thinking they have the right to impinge on anyone else's happiness, especially when it has no tangible effect on them whatsoever. Personally I'm not a huge fan of babies, and given how overpopulated the planet is, I think the less people that are having them the better, but to be honest, his idiotic homophobic ranting really just made me want to go find a gay couple to act as a surrogate for just to spite him.




I had a similar argument with my sister the other day. She's opposed to gay marriage because 'it just doesn't feel right' to her. Who gives a toss what feels right to her when it has absolutely nothing to do with her. It's such a non-issue that you needn't have an opinion on it at all unless you're gay.


----------



## andynic07 (May 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your poor dog Sezzzzzzzzzz and hope that your daughter gets better soon. I hate when it seems that all the bad things are happening at once.


----------



## saintanger (May 15, 2013)

my rant for today, my dog got bitten by a spider sunday night. dunno what type of spider but this is the 3rd time this has happened. her neck swelled up into a golf ball sized mass and she is a tiny chihuahua. all vets were closed sunday night so i took her in monday morning. antibiotics and a quartezone cream. now the mass has opened up and all this pus and gunk came out but the scab has only opened up half way. so i have rung the vet and and will be taking her back on friday. vet said if it does not start healing up and the scab has not fallen off she will need an operation to remove the dead skin, clean it out and close it up. but at my dogs age 11 years old and her size just over 1 kg there is a risk she will not wake up. so will have to do blood tests and fluid treatment before putting her under. 

water dragon decided he likes rubbing his face on his new metal out door enclosure and now has cut lip, so had to put him indoors again but the others r all fine. 

my daughters birthday party is this week end and no cake shop around here makes giggle and hoot cakes so i had to buy all decorations online and got a custom made plain cake so i can do up myself. 

my daughters birthday present i order a week ago has not arrived yet, $200 kids ride on car with a parental remote so i can drive her around as she is to young to drive herself.

and so over companies that charge over $700 for 1.5 hours for a birthday party for 22 kids wen i am paying for the cake and lolli bags ect. all they provide is the place and 3 nuggets and fries per kid. hope the little monster enjoys it.


----------



## sharky (May 15, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> I've had an absolute crap of a day.
> 
> Pretty sure that it couldnt get much worse. First, my dog refuses to come out from under the house. I was thinking , "poor old boy cant be bothered any more." Turns out that its not that he cant be bothered, simply that he cant, his back legs have given way.
> 
> ...



Oh Sezzzzzzzzz, I am so so sorry to hear, you have my deepest condolences  Keep your head up high and take everything the world throws at you. 



saintanger said:


> my rant for today, my dog got bitten by a spider sunday night. dunno what type of spider but this is the 3rd time this has happened. her neck swelled up into a golf ball sized mass and she is a tiny chihuahua. all vets were closed sunday night so i took her in monday morning. antibiotics and a quartezone cream. now the mass has opened up and all this pus and gunk came out but the scab has only opened up half way. so i have rung the vet and and will be taking her back on friday. vet said if it does not start healing up and the scab has not fallen off she will need an operation to remove the dead skin, clean it out and close it up. but at my dogs age 11 years old and her size just over 1 kg there is a risk she will not wake up. so will have to do blood tests and fluid treatment before putting her under.
> 
> water dragon decided he likes rubbing his face on his new metal out door enclosure and now has cut lip, so had to put him indoors again but the others r all fine.
> 
> ...



I hope your puppy gets better! Must be terrible going through that, praying for her safe and quick recovery! 

I'm sure your daughter will enjoy it! All the hard work wears off! Well done for organising all of it and putting in the effort!


----------



## saintanger (May 15, 2013)

thanks, but all this in 1 week and i just want to explode. 

sezzzzzzzzz sorry about your boy, lost my boy last year and it killed me inside at first but it will get better. just take one step at a time.


----------



## Skeptic (May 16, 2013)

Saintanger, where are you taking your kid for a party that charges $30 a kid??? That seems excessive. Around here it's half that!

Sezzzzzzzzz, very sorry to hear about your dog. About a year ago I lost my dog of 17 years. Was a very tough time and I feel for you


----------



## saintanger (May 16, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Saintanger, where are you taking your kid for a party that charges $30 a kid??? That seems excessive. Around here it's half that!



lollipops playland funtastic party $234 for first 8 kids $23.90 for every kid after that, plus food platters for parents and soft drink i have to pay on top. and that is not even the most expensive one either.


----------



## matt_oakford (May 17, 2013)

Sick of this :/


----------



## Skeptic (May 17, 2013)

saintanger said:


> lollipops playland funtastic party $234 for first 8 kids $23.90 for every kid after that, plus food platters for parents and soft drink i have to pay on top. and that is not even the most expensive one either.



Holey crap!! Bugger that, if I was looking at $700 for a birthday party I'd rather buy the kid an iPad and tell them they can have a couple of people over instead


----------



## sharky (May 17, 2013)

I'd rent a HUGE bouncy castle ^.^ Stick a few balloons up with streamers and put some cheap party bags together. Few easy games (pass-the-parcel, pin the tail on the donkey, hide n' seek, treasure hunt and whatever else) Buy a few boxes of those party-pies, chips, lollies, drinks and chocolate and whalla! Instant birthday party!!!


----------



## saintanger (May 17, 2013)

she is turning 2 so no ipad and she had an ipod, i bought her a remote controlled ride on car that she can plug her ipod into while driving $270, and a few toys and some clothes. i guess since she is my only child i give her everything but she is a great kid.

i had a horrible day today, i have 2 lambs i keep on a property and got woken up at 7.50am with the owners kid bashing on my door screaming, your lambs are hurt they are bleeding. i literally jumped out of bed and went out to were they are kept to find they had been mulled by a neighbours red nosed pitbull and another dog of his. the dog tried to attack the lady who owns the place as she tried to protect my lambs. the dogs owner came out wen he heard all the noise called his dogs and locked one in the house and one in a cage. my husband went over to talk to him and he said "it was not my dogs and she should not have sheep here ect" after we saw his dogs and saw him call them and lock them up. i was fuming he threatened me, my husband and the lady who owns the property. his dogs dug under the fence into her property.

if he had been honest all i would have asked was that he be more careful with his dog and to pay the vet bill. but he wants to be a smarty pants no worries. i called the council ranger, who is now investigating and has told me this dog has done this before and he knows its a pitbull and sent them to assess this dog over another incident and the assesser said it was a sharpie cross staffy. but he told me he knows its a pitbull and that certain breed assessers take bribes. but that he can't prove it.

they called the cops on me after the pound visited them, cops said they could do nothing and speak to the council ranger ect.

so on the day i was ment to take my dog to the vet, i had to rush two lambs to another vet who deals with farm animals. they needed 3 needles each, anti biotics, and to have their faces and necks cleaned and wounds cleaned from all the blood and stitches. 

found out from another neighbour that his dog jumped into her yard and attacked her german sherpard and that her dog beat his in the fight so he jumped the fence and baseball batted her dog, she tried to stop him so he put a hole in her wall and threw glass beer bottles at her and her kids. police and the ranger was called and nothing was done. i am so peeved. 

its my little girls birthday tomorrow and i just want to have a nice day and then go home and catch up on sleep, is that to much to ask for?


----------



## saintanger (May 17, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I'd rent a HUGE bouncy castle ^.^ Stick a few balloons up with streamers and put some cheap party bags together. Few easy games (pass-the-parcel, pin the tail on the donkey, hide n' seek, treasure hunt and whatever else) Buy a few boxes of those party-pies, chips, lollies, drinks and chocolate and whalla! Instant birthday party!!!



my daughter has a big jumping castle with a slide and you can put water or balls in the bottom and thats a weekend toy to her. i wish it was that easy, but i rather pay to have it else were then have 22 kids run a muck and trash my house plus all their parents.


----------



## Skeptic (May 18, 2013)

saintanger said:


> my daughter has a big jumping castle with a slide and you can put water or balls in the bottom and thats a weekend toy to her. i wish it was that easy, but i rather pay to have it else were then have 22 kids run a muck and trash my house plus all their parents.




I've got two kids, 4 and 7 and I would never even consider paying $700 for a 2nd birthday party. I hope she appreciates it


----------



## disintegratus (May 18, 2013)

You're not having a good run saintanger  Hope it gets better and the party goes well. I can sympathise with not having a party at your place, it can turn into a massive hassle. 
If the opportunity arises, and the dog enters your property (or basically any private property) and is behaving in a threatening manner, I believe you have the right to shoot it. (I am assuming you live in a rural area, and you'd probably want to double check that before you go around shooting people's dogs)
I don't ordinarily think that's an appropriate course of action, I do love dogs, however in my opinion aggressive dogs (of ANY breed) that are not kept contained or are not managed accordingly have no place in society.


----------



## Brodie (May 18, 2013)

Given how aggressive the neighbour has already been acting, I would strongly advise against shooting his dog. Someone who throws glass bottles at children has serious issues.

Sez, I'm really sorry to hear about a your poor dog. I had to put my 12 year old Shepard down last year and it was the worst day of my life. Like yours, his back legs gave out and when he refused BBQ chicken, I knew it was all over. Feel free to PM me if you need to talk.

Brodie


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 18, 2013)

Brodie said:


> Given how aggressive the neighbour has already been acting, I would strongly advise against shooting his dog. Someone who throws glass bottles at children has serious issues.



Yeah, just shoot the guy aswell.


----------



## andynic07 (May 18, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Yeah, just shoot the guy aswell.


Not sure that you are allowed to give that advice but that is what I thought as well.


----------



## B_STATS (May 19, 2013)

I have a petty and childish hatred for Bindi Irwin. Being born into the privilege of living in a zoo and working with reptiles. Did nothing to earn it. Any time she's on the telly it goes straight off.


----------



## B_STATS (May 19, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Yeah, just shoot the guy aswell.


Kill the dogs and give the guy a good beating. But that's just me ha ha I don't play nice.


----------



## Ellannn (May 19, 2013)

B_STATS said:


> I have a petty and childish hatred for Bindi Irwin. Being born into the privilege of living in a zoo and working with reptiles. Did nothing to earn it. Any time she's on the telly it goes straight off.



Haha! I'm the same! She irritates me so much!


----------



## Ellannn (May 19, 2013)

Waking up to -10 in the morning. Stupid winter.


----------



## disintegratus (May 19, 2013)

B_STATS said:


> I have a petty and childish hatred for Bindi Irwin. Being born into the privilege of living in a zoo and working with reptiles. Did nothing to earn it. Any time she's on the telly it goes straight off.



I completely agree. Lucky little so-and-so, flaunting her good fortune at everyone like that. I hate her so irrationally...


----------



## Burnerism (May 19, 2013)

Perhaps use will live a more forfilling life if you were more grateful for the things do you have like a home/shelter, food and at the least Internet access. Many of the less well off and homeless could say the same thing about your privileges and the things we take for granted. Haters gana hate but this is a vent tread so go nuts lol.


----------



## andynic07 (May 19, 2013)

I hate when a thread gets interesting and then is deleted. Nothing against the mods as they have to follow site rules and nothing against the site as they need to have these rules.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 19, 2013)

Bindi is just annoying as hell.


----------



## Brodie (May 19, 2013)

I hate alcoholics. By far the most pathetic people on this planet. I'd rather be a needle junkie. Nothing worse than someone who drowns themselves and others in their own misery. Grow a pair and sober up.


----------



## B_STATS (May 19, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Bindi is just annoying as hell.



And it's like she wasn't raised as a kid and instead looks down on every other kid around her. Thinks she's better. Just because her dad was a famous conservationist and gets to make shows and be around cool animals. Grr. Little brat.


----------



## sharky (May 19, 2013)

Brodie said:


> I hate alcoholics. By far the most pathetic people on this planet. I'd rather be a needle junkie. Nothing worse than someone who drowns themselves and others in their own misery. Grow a pair and sober up.



Strongly agree, mainly because I have been exposed to them as a child :evil: All were women too, I swear I will never touch alcohol in my life! After seeing what women look like drunk...it's just scary  You don't need alcohol to be happy, you need herps


----------



## Skeptic (May 19, 2013)

Brodie said:


> I hate alcoholics. By far the most pathetic people on this planet. I'd rather be a needle junkie. Nothing worse than someone who drowns themselves and others in their own misery. Grow a pair and sober up.





Brodie said:


> I can't think of anything more intimidating than a pretty girl. I stopped buying durries at the corner store coz the cute girl there flirted with me. I'm a nerd!



Maybe not in a position to be lecturing on addictions?


----------



## B_STATS (May 19, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Maybe not in a position to be lecturing on addictions?



Yeah smoking is a Million times worse than drinking. At least alcohol only hurts the person drinking it. Smoking hurts everyone who breathes that horrible filth in.


----------



## Brodie (May 19, 2013)

Ahh, but I'm not ss addicted to my ciggies as most. Smoking a pack once a fortnight is a bit different to downing a 4l cask a day like my dad.

I have been addicted to painkillers in a big way after my arm was severed., so maybe you're right. I just find alcoholics the most pathetic of them all. Like I said, I'd rather use heroin.


----------



## Skeptic (May 19, 2013)

Brodie said:


> Ahh, but I'm not ss addicted to my ciggies as most. Smoking a pack once a fortnight is a bit different to downing a 4l cask a day like my dad.
> 
> I have been addicted to painkillers in a big way after my arm was severed., so maybe you're right. I just find alcoholics the most pathetic of them all. Like I said, I'd rather use heroin.



I didn't mean that I was in any position to be lecturing on addictions. I grew up with an alcoholic as well and she used to get drunk and give me and my sister a flogging on a regular basis. I swore I'd never drink but ended up developing problems with alcohol myself. I still enjoy a couple of beers here and there but have to be conscious of how much I'm drinking so that it doesn't become a problem. I was probably out of line commenting on your smoking but it's a subject that's close to home and your comment just seemed an off the cuff remark. I should have guessed you'd had similar experiences with family members. 

I know what you mean about the pain killers. I had a ruptured intestine and ended up with a couple of pretty big operations and a decent amount of hospital time. I was on oxycontin, oxycodone, ketamine and morphine for varying lengths of time and when I came off them I felt like I was dying all over again. Not fun


----------



## andynic07 (May 19, 2013)

Brodie said:


> Ahh, but I'm not ss addicted to my ciggies as most. Smoking a pack once a fortnight is a bit different to downing a 4l cask a day like my dad.
> 
> I have been addicted to painkillers in a big way after my arm was severed., so maybe you're right. I just find alcoholics the most pathetic of them all. Like I said, I'd rather use heroin.


I think anyone on worst end of any addiction can be really bad. A mate of mine was a really bad heroin addict at one stage and I could not trust him with anything , he would steal anything from anyone to get his fix. I think as you have said , the addiction that you have had personal bad experiences with seems the worst to you. Ciggies are still not good for you mate even at a pack a fortnight but you need to give up when you are ready or it will not last.


----------



## Brodie (May 20, 2013)

Hey Skeptic,

I've been thinking aboutit, and this is probably the best way to explain how I feel about alchos.

I have nothing against addiction or addicts, I just despise people who choose alcohol. Smoking a cigarette doesn't turn me into a violent person. If I have one to many, I get a little nausea. I certainly don't start beating my wife or grandson. I'd much rather hangout with someone who smells like cigarettes, then someone who smells like grog, can't talk or walk straight or just acts like a typical drunk.

I really hate alcohol, but I guess my upbringing has a lot to be blamed for.


----------



## Cypher69 (May 21, 2013)

Funny thing about heroin addicts...you see them on the street, you ignore them.

But put a microphone in their hands & you end up buying their albums & making them rich to support their habit. 

And when they O.D. we remember them as martyrs, misunderstood & "ahead of their time."


----------



## andynic07 (May 21, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Funny thing about heroin addicts...you see them on the street, you ignore them.
> 
> But put a microphone in their hands & you end up buying their albums & making them rich to support their habit.
> 
> And when they O.D. we remember them as martyrs, misunderstood & "ahead of their time."


Not sure which comes first with musicians, the addiction or the fame.


----------



## Cypher69 (May 22, 2013)

Ok...So when my son was about 2 1/2 yrs old, he was able to climb out of his cot or play-pen. I'd put him down for a nap, he'd pretend to go to sleep then when I left the room he'd be up & over the railing in a flash. This meant we had to move his cot into our bedroom & then lock the door at night ensuring that we could sleep safely knowing he was still in the bedroom & not roaming the apartment.

Anyway one morning I woke up with the nagging feeling that I slept through my mobile phone's alarm...only to find that my mobile wasn't on my bedside table where I always leave it.
I nudged my missus awake to check her phone for the time & to her surprise her phone wasn't where she left it either.

I gave my son a curious look & asked politely where my phone was.
He looked straight back at me with that innocent "You asked the question...you won't like the answer"-look & pointed to the window.
No point shouting or yelling at him, I could only sadly laugh....the kid had thrown my mobile out the window the moment the alarm went off.

My missus' reaction was totally the opposite to mine when she found out the kid had thrown her mobile out the window too.


----------



## Superfreak (May 22, 2013)

Im annoyed that doctors so rarely tell you the side effects that the meds they put you on can have. Ive been to many docs and not one has mentioned the countless bad side effects ive had to suffer through (suicidal ideation as a side effect to anti-depressents? seems a bit backwards to me! haha). Im on cymbalta now to treat my anxiety and have found it a godsend, but at no point was i warned about how bad the withdrawals would be when i was through with my course. Despite being a well-educated, clever (i hope!) girl it really draws me into that old mindset of Big Pharma as the bad guy that has all our physicians on puppetstrings.


----------



## Skeptic (May 22, 2013)

Superfreak said:


> Im annoyed that doctors so rarely tell you the side effects that the meds they put you on can have. Ive been to many docs and not one has mentioned the countless bad side effects ive had to suffer through (suicidal ideation as a side effect to anti-depressents? seems a bit backwards to me! haha). Im on cymbalta now to treat my anxiety and have found it a godsend, but at no point was i warned about how bad the withdrawals would be when i was through with my course. Despite being a well-educated, clever (i hope!) girl it really draws me into that old mindset of Big Pharma as the bad guy that has all our physicians on puppetstrings.




While I don't buy into all the conspiracy theories to do with 'Big Pharma', for me Cymbalta was bad stuff. The withdrawals were crazy even an hour or two after the usual time of taking them and after a few months it just wasn't working. Getting off it was a LONG process. I bought empty capsules and literally counted out the grains to make up my own capsules to get off it. Each day a grain less. Good luck with it.


----------



## andynic07 (May 22, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> While I don't buy into all the conspiracy theories to do with 'Big Pharma', for me Cymbalta was bad stuff. The withdrawals were crazy even an hour or two after the usual time of taking them and after a few months it just wasn't working. Getting off it was a LONG process. I bought empty capsules and literally counted out the grains to make up my own capsules to get off it. Each day a grain less. Good luck with it.


Anti anxiety medication is big news at the moment with benzodiazepine being changed from a schedule four drug to being a schedule eight drug.


----------



## Skeptic (May 22, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Anti anxiety medication is big news at the moment with benzodiazepine being changed from a schedule four drug to being a schedule eight drug.



Benzo's are rarely prescribed for anxiety as they are ineffective in the long term as the patient builds up a tolerance and they are highly addictive. Cymbalta is an antidepressant and no relation to benzodiazepine. I do think that the addictiveness of antidepressants should be considered before prescribing them though.


----------



## Superfreak (May 22, 2013)

Yeah its going to be terrible to get off. In addition, although it has done wonders for my anxiety and depression, it has led to such and increase of potential addictions! Im smoking and drinking again after several years sober. But i feel fantastic. Ive been on Effexor before and had terrible reactions (overstimulation, INTENSE insomnia - im talking not sleeping two or three nights at a time! anxiety, self-mutilation FROM intense anxiety - it made me feel more crazy than anything else!). Cymbalta when i started was like a ray of light through dark clouds. Now i just worry what i will have to do to get off it later.


----------



## saintanger (May 22, 2013)

i suffer from social anxiety and can not deal with certain situations unless being medicated, back wen i use to take the meds they use to give me anti depressants to treat anxiety. 

i was on a few, first one turned me into a numb zombie, i was so with drawn and numb. secound one was better i think it was called lexapro or something simular. but it didn't help with the anxiety only, it was more for depression which at the time i did not suffer with so i just decided to not take the meds and avoid situations i know trigger it.


----------



## Skeptic (May 22, 2013)

Superfreak said:


> Yeah its going to be terrible to get off. In addition, although it has done wonders for my anxiety and depression, it has led to such and increase of potential addictions! Im smoking and drinking again after several years sober. But i feel fantastic. Ive been on Effexor before and had terrible reactions (overstimulation, INTENSE insomnia - im talking not sleeping two or three nights at a time! anxiety, self-mutilation FROM intense anxiety - it made me feel more crazy than anything else!). Cymbalta when i started was like a ray of light through dark clouds. Now i just worry what i will have to do to get off it later.




Cymbalta and Effexor are in the same class of antidepressants. I've never been into self mutilation so I can't speak to that but when I was on Cymbalta I was still a smoker and I doubled the amount I was smoking.


----------



## cathy1986 (May 22, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Ok...So when my son was about 2 1/2 yrs old, he was able to climb out of his cot or play-pen. I'd put him down for a nap, he'd pretend to go to sleep then when I left the room he'd be up & over the railing in a flash. This meant we had to move his cot into our bedroom & then lock the door at night ensuring that we could sleep safely knowing he was still in the bedroom & not roaming the apartment.
> 
> Anyway one morning I woke up with the nagging feeling that I slept through my mobile phone's alarm...only to find that my mobile wasn't on my bedside table where I always leave it.
> I nudged my missus awake to check her phone for the time & to her surprise her phone wasn't where she left it either.
> ...


lucky he didnt climb out the window


----------



## pixie (May 22, 2013)

my vent:
Back pain (and ****ty doctors)
I've had xrays, CT's and MRI's
still no answer as to why i'm in constant pain... it feels muscular and starts mostly when i'm laying down (hooray for no sleep!)
begins over my left kidney and radiates up and down my back.. the pain is usually a 7/10 (today is a 5ish) and I'm so freaking over it!
I've been prescribed many many things but nothing has helped long enough for me to sleep. even with endone i was still in pain...
it's negatively affecting my university and work (and sanity) and i've had it.. there have been days where i was so over the pain and lack of sleep that i was just done with life...


----------



## Superfreak (May 22, 2013)

pixie - i had something like that that turned into full-bore kidney infections (recurring). Id say definitely get some tests done. You dont want to wake screaming in the night with septicemia and a kidney the size of your head!! 

skeptic - although they are both SNRIs they have had VASTLY different effects for me (cymbalta seems to leave me lethargic if anything, whereas on effexor i was a hyperactive squirrel on PCP lol.). Because of their similarity i was very sceptical of the effectiveness of changing onto the cymbalta. I am stunned and incredibly relieved that it worked so well.


----------



## Skeptic (May 22, 2013)

Superfreak said:


> pixie - i had something like that that turned into full-bore kidney infections (recurring). Id say definitely get some tests done. You dont want to wake screaming in the night with septicemia and a kidney the size of your head!!
> 
> skeptic - although they are both SNRIs they have had VASTLY different effects for me (cymbalta seems to leave me lethargic if anything, whereas on effexor i was a hyperactive squirrel on PCP lol.). Because of their similarity i was very sceptical of the effectiveness of changing onto the cymbalta. I am stunned and incredibly relieved that it worked so well.



I hope that it continues to work well for you


----------



## ViridisVixen (May 23, 2013)

View attachment 290218

I know you've all probably seen his picture before, and the story is it was 'captured', and released. My question, why is in a pillow case, and that said, I know the captor apparently has a DMP, but why would you guys be out in the middle of nowhere, carting around pillow cases to photograph reptiles???. I am sure you were simply removing it from danger, oh yeah....


----------



## baker (May 23, 2013)

ViridisVixen said:


> View attachment 290218
> 
> I know you've all probably seen his picture before, and the story is it was 'captured', and released. My question, why is in a pillow case, and that said, I know the captor apparently has a DMP, but why would you guys be out in the middle of nowhere, carting around pillow cases to photograph reptiles???. I am sure you were simply removing it from danger, oh yeah....


When snakes are removed they are put in bags and pillowcases. Of course when you take it to be released its going to still be in its capture bag. What did you think relocators do, take all snakes out of their bags and walk them into the bush? Not a very great idea when working with elapids. Did it cross your mind that they might not have had a camera when capturing as they didn't know the snake would be like that? Would have gone home picked up a camera and then taken the snake to be released where they got the pictures. Simple and no reason to stress out.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Cypher69 (May 23, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> lucky he didnt climb out the window



We lived on the 2nd floor above a shop.
I deliberately nailed the window shut, leaving only a 3 inch gap to let the air in.


----------



## saintanger (May 23, 2013)

after a really bad 2 weeks i had to have a house inspection today, got complaints about a few small dents in the colour bond fence so i have to call someone out to fix the dents. does anyone know someone who fixes dents in colour bond fences? lol they are only tiny ones.

also found my female beardie dropped 21 eggs this morning.

i'm so tired and my 2 year old is running around all hyper.


----------



## sharky (May 23, 2013)

Congrats on the eggs!!!!!


----------



## saintanger (May 23, 2013)

thanks, its my first lot of beardie eggs. hope at least a few hatch.


----------



## sharky (May 30, 2013)

I am so mad right now! I have just recently published my website (2 months ago) and someone else in the exact same town as me has opened their own business and copied all of the information from my site! Beside a little re-wording there are the exact same headings, the exact same points of information, care guides, articles, statistics about the breeding animals and all of the other information! They even copied the prices that I sell my animals for! :evil:Luckily I wrote some large articles and they haven't wrote that up...yet. I am just so mad that someone would do this! If they want a business they could at least write their own info and make their own site  Not copy someone else's with very little effort! It took me so long to put this site together and make sure every little detail was perfect and it looked great...and now someone has copied all of it. The lay out and all  I spent time collecting information from experience and talking to other breeders and writing everything up from scratch! Now they have just taken it from me....At least they haven't taken my logo, name or pictures.
I paid for my site too, so it is its own domain. I thought this meant it was copyright?

I am just really really disapointed that someone would do this and scared to that they are going to steel my business away...it's not about the money either. I'm just scared I won't be able to breed my animals anymore as they will go to the other person instead and I won't be able to find homes for them  I know that people will prefer to go to them as I am only a kid and they are an adult, they will think I am irresponsible just because I'm only 14...

Sorry for the rant...I am just annoyed, angry, sad and disapointed that people would do this


----------



## Skeptic (May 30, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I am so mad right now! I have just recently published my website (2 months ago) and someone else in the exact same town as me has opened their own business and copied all of the information from my site! Beside a little re-wording there are the exact same headings, the exact same points of information, care guides, articles, statistics about the breeding animals and all of the other information! They even copied the prices that I sell my animals for! :evil:Luckily I wrote some large articles and they haven't wrote that up...yet. I am just so mad that someone would do this! If they want a business they could at least write their own info and make their own site  Not copy someone else's with very little effort! It took me so long to put this site together and make sure every little detail was perfect and it looked great...and now someone has copied all of it. The lay out and all  I spent time collecting information from experience and talking to other breeders and writing everything up from scratch! Now they have just taken it from me....At least they haven't taken my logo, name or pictures.
> I paid for my site too, so it is its own domain. I thought this meant it was copyright?
> 
> I am just really really disapointed that someone would do this and scared to that they are going to steel my business away...it's not about the money either. I'm just scared I won't be able to breed my animals anymore as they will go to the other person instead and I won't be able to find homes for them  I know that people will prefer to go to them as I am only a kid and they are an adult, they will think I am irresponsible just because I'm only 14...
> ...



What's your site?


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 30, 2013)

Finally after 12 years of playing the same beginner level drum kit I finally bit the bullet and purchased a pro level drum kit  


Mapex Black Panther Black Widow... 







I just wish it didn't cost $3500 :\


----------



## littlemay (Jun 2, 2013)

I feel like total crap.

Second day on pristiq 50mg and i haven't slept in 48 hours. Been nauseous and vomiting constantly. Constantly restless but feel completely drained of energy. Can't focus on anything, thoughts are going a million miles an hour.

This stuff is terrible.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 4, 2013)

Went in to work tonight to do night shift (6pm-6am). No one there, phoned my team leader who didn't pick up, phoned the tradesman I was doing the night shift with "Oh, that got cancelled last week, didn't anyone tell you?".

So I've messed up my sleep pattern expecting to do a weeks worth of night shift to find out it's not even on, hooray.


----------



## ozziepythons (Jun 4, 2013)

Sold a couple of carpet python hatchies to a guy about 6 weeks ago for a good price, he showed a genuine interest in the breed and even helped him with some after sale follow up advice just to see the two of them advertised for sale at a $200 profit to himself. Its not even legal as he has to keep them for 6 months before being able to resell without clearance from fauna permits in SA, which I'm sure having met the guy he hasn't done. This is what I call a 'snake scab' scumbag.


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 4, 2013)

ozziepythons said:


> Sold a couple of carpet python hatchies to a guy about 6 weeks ago for a good price, he showed a genuine interest in the breed and even helped him with some after sale follow up advice just to see the two of them advertised for sale at a $200 profit to himself. Its not even legal as he has to keep them for 6 months before being able to resell without clearance from fauna permits in SA, which I'm sure having met the guy he hasn't done. This is what I call a 'snake scab' scumbag.



If you've got his details then report him !


----------



## Bananapeel (Jun 4, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I am so mad right now! I have just recently published my website (2 months ago) and someone else in the exact same town as me has opened their own business and copied all of the information from my site! Beside a little re-wording there are the exact same headings, the exact same points of information, care guides, articles, statistics about the breeding animals and all of the other information! They even copied the prices that I sell my animals for! :evil:Luckily I wrote some large articles and they haven't wrote that up...yet. I am just so mad that someone would do this! If they want a business they could at least write their own info and make their own site  Not copy someone else's with very little effort! It took me so long to put this site together and make sure every little detail was perfect and it looked great...and now someone has copied all of it. The lay out and all  I spent time collecting information from experience and talking to other breeders and writing everything up from scratch! Now they have just taken it from me....At least they haven't taken my logo, name or pictures.
> I paid for my site too, so it is its own domain. I thought this meant it was copyright?
> 
> I am just really really disapointed that someone would do this and scared to that they are going to steel my business away...it's not about the money either. I'm just scared I won't be able to breed my animals anymore as they will go to the other person instead and I won't be able to find homes for them  I know that people will prefer to go to them as I am only a kid and they are an adult, they will think I am irresponsible just because I'm only 14...
> ...





Wow Sharkyy! That absolutely sucks!  I feel so sorry for you. On the upside, how awesome that you've made a website with all that information and whatever else! I'd be interested to check it out if you're finished or whatever!


----------



## matt_oakford (Jun 5, 2013)

Sharky it'll be right they will fall apart when they start getting phone calls asking questions and the other spastic can't even answer the questions because all the info is copied so they'll eventually go to you it just might take a bit.mate just give it a good go I'm telling you now word of mouth is your best marketing tool and his worst because when he can't help anyone they'll tell everyone else how bad he is and then someone will say how good you are an the word will spread you never know the moderators may be willing to help you out to get you going with some sort of marketing opportunity for you but obviously I have no say in that lol  I'd love to see your sight!!!! Could you pm me the address so I can.look later


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 5, 2013)

Bloody heat lamp blew and now i have no power in my room. Snakes are moving into the living room today until i sort something out

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate injections, even better I hate DAILY injections


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 5, 2013)

Paul Gallen you sook. Hope you get a big suspension.


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 5, 2013)

Go the blues!


----------



## Shay-Nik (Jun 14, 2013)

I hate rude people that don't clean up after themselves then when you ask them to clean up there mess they denied that it was from them then they get up and clean it anyway, then they come along with this rude atittude by saying "are you watching this" then they go feed there faces. I hate rude disrespectful people who do nothing but sit around on there bum doing nothing but complain about how bored or hungry they are.


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 15, 2013)

I really hate the fact that i am sick as a dog at the moment and because my manager is so unorganized we are short of staff. My manager is on holidays so I have to work even though I feel like complete and utter poo.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 15, 2013)

my poor baby boy been in hospital for 3 days on oxygen  damn the flu season. we home now hopefully for good.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 15, 2013)

Hope hes ok, flu season hits me bad too as im asthmatic.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 15, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> my poor baby boy been in hospital for 3 days on oxygen  damn the flu season. we home now hopefully for good.


Is that your new baby? It is not good when they are so small getting sick.


----------



## treeofgreen (Jun 15, 2013)

Shay-Nik said:


> I hate rude people that don't clean up after themselves then when you ask them to clean up there mess they denied that it was from them then they get up and clean it anyway, then they come along with this rude atittude by saying "are you watching this" then they go feed there faces. I hate rude disrespectful people who do nothing but sit around on there bum doing nothing but complain about how bored or hungry they are.



You live with stoners too?


----------



## Shay-Nik (Jun 15, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> You live with stoners too?



Not stoners, but as lazy as one :L

Something to brighten up everyones day, this is my cat Bells, she was playing with shoe lace. Her facial expression is so funny


----------



## Ellannn (Jul 9, 2013)

Makes me angry when my parents let my teenage siblings and their friends into my house while im not home and let them handle my snakes! They have no experience with snakes whatsoever other than me living next door and letting them hold them occasionally. they can't see why I get angry about it either! So frustrating! Having your parents as your landlords has its ups and downs.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 9, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Makes me angry when my parents let my teenage siblings and their friends into my house while im not home and let them handle my snakes! They have no experience with snakes whatsoever other than me living next door and letting them hold them occasionally. they can't see why I get angry about it either! So frustrating! Having your parents as your landlords has its ups and downs.



I had the same problem with my partner having friends over when I wasn't home. He soon learnt! Lol


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2013)

Put locks on the cages. Have the keys on your house keys ! Problem solved


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 9, 2013)

So you cut me off in traffic, without indicating, not once, not twice but three times and wonder why on the third time my resolve to be a good citizen dissolves my skin turns green, my head starts spinning around, I start speaking a dead dialect and flames erupt from my ears, eyes and mouth??? Ahhh I almost feel better now.:lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 9, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Put locks on the cages. Have the keys on your hose keys ! Problem solved



You lock your HOSE ???? :lol:


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2013)

UGH! So my mum lost her licence to drink driving for 6 months and I have had to put my life on hold because I can't get anywhere! (too young to get a licence ) So she gets it back next week and with one week of holidays left, I made a list of places I'd like to go as mum asked me  6 months being stuck in the same house I think I deserve it 
So anyway I give her the list and she says what about your brother? He might want to go somewhere. My brother has had 5 sleep overs, gone to 2 footy matches, seen 3 movies at the cinema and been at his mate's houses all holidays! And I have been stuck at home doing nothing! So I get to go to 1 place ( A shopping center I didn't want to go to, mum did) and all of the other days she is driving my brother around to everywhere he wants to go! This is so unfair!!! I can't even go to my friend's house because apparently it is too hard to drive 15mins to their houses and if I have animals I can't have a life :evil: 
The only good thing is I have arranged a meeting to buy a Silverfawn rat at the shopping center, which will sum up my whole holidays -_-
Well, you can tell who mum's favorite child is I guess 

On a VERY good note though, Dad has promised me a Water Python, Olive Python and Woma Python early next year when the hatchies are available ^_^ (Mainly because he wants them too I still have to pay for them though, but I have permission! ) Yay for dad's!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 15, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> You lock your HOSE ???? :lol:



LOL, yeah ! Have you never suffered water restrictions !

(I've fixed my spelling mistake  )


----------



## alex92 (Jul 15, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> LOL, yeah ! Have you never suffered water restrictions !
> 
> (I've fixed my spelling mistake  )


or how about coming out one day to find teenage kids have cut it up for makeshift bongs haha


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 15, 2013)

alex92 said:


> or how about coming out one day to find teenage kids have cut it up for makeshift bongs haha



We used to use our own hose for that lol. Only once did i see a mate cut up a neighbours hose. I dont leave a hose out front of my house due to theft, yea it does happen and not just in sections.


Rick


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 16, 2013)

My vent for today-
People who take there insecurities out on other people because they have done the wrong thing and feel the need to blame other people for their actions.
Just because you can't deal with your feelings for the mistakes you have made does not give you right to accuse and insinuate made up situations because you can't take responsibility of your actions.
It makes me sad that people resort to things like this, what happened to people being responsible and true? 
I keep getting more and more surprised with how the way some people treat people. Treat people how you want to be treated! It's not hard!


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would like to use this thread as a bit of a warning for people and an inspiration as well. 

Earlier this year a workmate and friend of mine was a workplace accident, he sustained life threatening injuries and burnt his arms that badly that they had to be surgically removed. He was a high voltage live linesman who was working live on 11000 volt lines doing his day to day job. He become a little complacent as we all do over time and didn't follow procedures quite as well as he should have and decided to remove his rubber insulating gloves and sleeves whilst working on earthed metalwork within close proximity to the wires because the job would have been easier and was only going to take five minutes. One of the insulating covers that is his first barrier of protection had moved exposing some of the high voltage wire and his back accidentally contacted the wire whilst he had his hands on the earth metalwork. There was a bit of a fireball and electricity passed through Garry's body blowing a hole the size of a tennis ball out of his back and burning the insides of his body that badly that his arms contracted up against his chest. He regained consciences before being brought to the ground and was in a bit of pain but shock was setting in. He was rushed to the hospital where he underwent a lot of major surgeries to try and save his arms and finally amputate them. His body started to shut down and went into toxic shock from the amount of toxins produced by the burns and he went into a coma and his liver stopped working. Garry came out of the coma and spent the next three months in hospital recovering and rebuilding some of his muscles with physio and occupational therapy.

Now the word of warning is to anyone who decides to take short cuts that compromise safety especially the young males that think they are a bit invincible , it isn't worth it. About five years ago ago was an overweight smoker that probably would have died from this accident but he decided to start mountain bike riding and got into it in a big way. He gave up smoking and would spend many hours of many days riding anywhere and everywhere. He became quite fit and started to compete in mountain bike events especially the 24 hour endurance events. He was over 50 and competed in over 50 world 24 hour mountain biking races and did quite well. He even did a 10 day ride from Brisbane to Melbourne for charity and raised quite a bit of money for prostate research. Unfortunately Garry will not be able to ride his mountain bike off road again due to his injuries. It is not just the injury that you need to worry about , it is the impact that it has on the rest of your life and the lives of the people around you.

Now for the inspiration part, Garry has been through a life changing accident that has taken away his arms and his hobby but has not given up. He has spent the half of this year so far in hospital and has only been out for maybe a month. Whilst in hospital he did not lie around feeling sorry for himself , he was going to the rehabilitation area and getting on the exercise bike and treadmill and training. Last weekend he competed and complete in the Gold Coast half marathon in a time of 2 hours and six minutes. Garry is planning on having running as new hobby and possibly a limited return to his road bike if he is able to get prosthetics that are able to aid him in riding.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 17, 2013)

Good on him ! And a good warning for those that think they know what they're doing when doing their own wiring


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 17, 2013)

So,, it has been 20 odd years since I last had to apply for a job but that is NO excuse for the treatment employers seem to be giving to job applicants today . There seems to be a lack of respect --just because I Don't have a job at the moment . I have emailed over 300 applications and had 1 reply which was in the negative . I have also made 100 or so phone enquiries and had the phone slammed in my ear a dozen times and grunted at even more "its gone " or" NUH ". My understanding was that the restaurant / food scene was a happening thing with skilled and more learned people due to all of the Media exposure . Seems like all this has done is turn the industry into a melting pot of know it all's . Maybe its just me and I should be looking at a posties job or similar where I can smile at old people and say hello to small children without being called a Pedo . 

My son (16) -- who just started an apprenticeship as a mechanic ,came home cranky yesterday going on about an elderly man that came into the workshop and spoke to his boss then they both came over to him and congratulated him on the ability to answer the phone politely and speak knowingly about his car .The funny thing is that --as my son and being taught the correct way to do these things in life -- didn't see what the fuss was about .


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 17, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> So,, it has been 20 odd years since I last had to apply for a job but that is NO excuse for the treatment employers seem to be giving to job applicants today . There seems to be a lack of respect --just because I Don't have a job at the moment . I have emailed over 300 applications and had 1 reply which was in the negative . I have also made 100 or so phone enquiries and had the phone slammed in my ear a dozen times and grunted at even more "its gone " or" NUH ". My understanding was that the restaurant / food scene was a happening thing with skilled and more learned people due to all of the Media exposure . Seems like all this has done is turn the industry into a melting pot of know it all's . Maybe its just me and I should be looking at a posties job or similar where I can smile at old people and say hello to small children without being called a Pedo .
> 
> My son (16) -- who just started an apprenticeship as a mechanic ,came home cranky yesterday going on about an elderly man that came into the workshop and spoke to his boss then they both came over to him and congratulated him on the ability to answer the phone politely and speak knowingly about his car .The funny thing is that --as my son and being taught the correct way to do these things in life -- didn't see what the fuss was about .


Sounds like you are about to break into one of those "when I was your age" stories that you hear old people telling, don't give in yet mate. Sometimes a career change can be the best thing in life. Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 17, 2013)

borntobnude;2373840..... .The funny thing is that --as my son and being taught the correct way to do these things in life -- didn't see what the fuss was about . :D[/QUOTE said:


> LOL, sounds like your son needs a lesson on how to accept a compliment!
> In a (business) world that seems to think a piece of paper stating "in appreciation of ...." Or 'employee of the month' Is a way of showing staff that they've done a good job, I think a compliment such as your son revived speaks more highly of him than anything else the boss could do. He (the boss) didn't have to bring the customer to your son, he could have just dealt with it out of sight, and your son would be none the wiser.
> 
> Call me old fashioned but a thank you means a lot.


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 17, 2013)

My vent for today is I tried to resign from my job,I have a direct manager and a collective group manager.First hearing the news the direct manager looked like he was having a heart attack, the collective group manager reluctantly took my resignation letter but refused to accept my resignation. Tomorrow will be interesting to see how they plan to make me withdraw my letter.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 17, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Sounds like you are about to break into one of those "when I was your age" stories that you hear old people telling, don't give in yet mate. Sometimes a career change can be the best thing in life. Good luck with the job hunting.



Not quite be there is something missing from todays world  . I have been travelling on a few trains lately and I think a part of the problem is the things people have attached to their heads . I laugh at the ones that don't hear a car coming when they are crossing the road or stair blankly at someone trying to ask or tell them something :lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 17, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Not quite be there is something missing from todays world  . I have been travelling on a few trains lately and I think a part of the problem is the things people have attached to their heads . I laugh at the ones that don't hear a car coming when they are crossing the road or stair blankly at someone trying to ask or tell them something :lol:


The apprentices these days when we have paperwork to do just seem to sit around on their phones texting or going on the internet instead of cleaning off the truck or restocking or any of the other menial tasks that need to be done.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 17, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> The apprentices these days when we have paperwork to do just seem to sit around on their phones texting or going on the internet instead of cleaning off the truck or restocking or any of the other menial tasks that need to be done.



its not just the young ones although I have noted that older women seem to use their kindle or such to read the younger women tend to be playing games or texting the old men read newspapers . 
yes I spend too much time watching people --- but I have Nothing else to do


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 20, 2013)

The people below us are being ridiculously loud. I'm aware it's Friday night but they know they live in units and are shouting and singing and playing there music at insane levels.


----------



## Tablemanners (Jul 21, 2013)

Had a beautiful Green Tree Python baby (7 Months). Found it passed away this afternoon, a great friend and $1000 down the drain. Gonna miss her so much  Worst part is I have no idea what happened, it had a black stomach and almost a caved in spine. 
Feels bad, might have to take it in for an autopsy so my other Green Tree and various reptiles don't get something from it 

I love this hobby, but man is it hard sometimes.

Edit: MY DP Is the snake.


----------



## sharky (Jul 21, 2013)

Tablemanners said:


> Had a beautiful Green Tree Python baby (7 Months). Found it passed away this afternoon, a great friend and $1000 down the drain. Gonna miss her so much  Worst part is I have no idea what happened, it had a black stomach and almost a caved in spine.
> Feels bad, might have to take it in for an autopsy so my other Green Tree and various reptiles don't get something from it
> 
> I love this hobby, but man is it hard sometimes.
> ...



So so so so sorry for your loos mate  Must be absolutely heart breaking, it always is 
RIP Azuritde <3

Autopsy is the best option, all the best.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 21, 2013)

Tablemanners said:


> Had a beautiful Green Tree Python baby (7 Months). Found it passed away this afternoon, a great friend and $1000 down the drain. Gonna miss her so much  Worst part is I have no idea what happened, it had a black stomach and almost a caved in spine.
> Feels bad, might have to take it in for an autopsy so my other Green Tree and various reptiles don't get something from it



Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that. I remember when you got her. My condolences.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 22, 2013)

had to go to the vet today, my diamond female got some of her substrate stuck in her mouth and got an infection. she had her mouth cleaned and anti biotics for the next 2 weeks. 

chives my male central beardie has refused to eat much and he is a pig so i checked him over opened his mouth and saw some worms in the back of his throat, bought reptile wormer wormed him and the worms will not go. so took him to the vet to get a stronger dose. 

after my females lay i will be taking them to the vet for treatment as he was in contact with them.

i dunno were he got it from but i did quarantine him and he was eating and never saw a worm in his poo so put him in with the girls he mated and then i find worms and they did not have any, but probably do now. 

i love vet bills, not.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 23, 2013)

saintanger said:


> had to go to the vet today, my diamond female got some of her substrate stuck in her mouth and got an infection. she had her mouth cleaned and anti biotics for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> chives my male central beardie has refused to eat much and he is a pig so i checked him over opened his mouth and saw some worms in the back of his throat, bought reptile wormer wormed him and the worms will not go. so took him to the vet to get a stronger dose.
> 
> ...



When it rains it pores. Im glad your not taking the cheap way out and getting them all tested. Im curious though, what type of worms are they? Also what stronger med did the vet prescribe? I wish you luck and I hope you get all this sorted out.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 24, 2013)

Double post


----------



## caliherp (Jul 24, 2013)

Does anyone have those family members who have no respect? Who think way to highly of them selves. Who never work towards anything yet everything is handed to them. The ones who think they are the strongest man in town? The ones who know how to push your buttons to the point where if they looked at you sideways you promise yourself your going to drop them. The ones who are never held accountable for there actions? The ones who thrash and break things for no other apparent reason then self amusement? I sure as hell do. My cousin stole my aunts car last night and totaled it. I am beyond sick and tired of this over privileged under achieving *insert your favorite curse word* My aunt is one of the hardest working people I know. She is a single parent of three, who works two jobs to give her kids the best life possible. She never ever puts he wants or needs first. Her car was her lively hood, and now its all lost. I can't wait till my cousin shows his face. I'm not the type of person who tries to start fights, but I can't wait to put hands on him.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 24, 2013)

teenage daughter for sale Cheep !!!!!

Surely they don't need to create this much drama .

and why do they choose the worst most useless dropkick of a boy to want to go out with ???


----------



## greggles91 (Jul 25, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> teenage daughter for sale Cheep !!!!!
> 
> Surely they don't need to create this much drama .
> 
> and why do they choose the worst most useless dropkick of a boy to want to go out with ???



Hahahahahahaha nice rant nude. Get Leo n ur son to have a "chat" with him


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 25, 2013)

greggles91 said:


> Hahahahahahaha nice rant nude. Get Leo n ur son to have a "chat" with him



Been done greg, he is hard of learning !!! 
and she is stubborn also


----------



## 43nickw (Jul 25, 2013)

i would like to vent about a snake thief con man, i spend 1100 dollars to track him down after rippin me and 100s of others off i give him to police, derm charge him and have to put down 13 snakes, the courts let him go, this sucks as he has been jailed for the same offences before ,whats the use when theese guys just keep gettin off, now he has just ripped off a woman and her two children, what does a person have to do theese days, con man rory mclean has 100 lives, i am so cheesed off with police and derm, also on ebay rorysnakes74


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 26, 2013)

43nickw said:


> i would like to vent about a snake thief con man, i spend 1100 dollars to track him down after rippin me and 100s of others off i give him to police, derm charge him and have to put down 13 snakes, the courts let him go, this sucks as he has been jailed for the same offences before ,whats the use when theese guys just keep gettin off, now he has just ripped off a woman and her two children, what does a person have to do theese days, con man rory mclean has 100 lives, i am so cheesed off with police and derm, also on ebay rorysnakes74



Reported his account to EBay. Looking at his feedback on there, there's not one happy buyer. He can just create another account, but this might make things a bit harder for him. Sorry to hear you got stung by him.


----------



## Ellannn (Jul 29, 2013)

I hate morning radio! The last thing I want to hear first thing in the morning is people talking about nothing.


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 29, 2013)

I payed 48 dollars for 6 small frozen rats from my local petbarn. They were from dolittle farm. With 4 snakes feeding per week is getting ridiculous. I can't imagine what others must be spending. I might have to research some places to get cheaper rats from


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> I payed 48 dollars for 6 small frozen rats from my local petbarn. They were from dolittle farm. With 4 snakes feeding per week is getting ridiculous. I can't imagine what others must be spending. I might have to research some places to get cheaper rats from



Thought about your own colony? At that price you could save some serious cash keeping/breeding your own.


Rick


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Rick, I can't really have a colony as I am renting and my landlord wouldn't like that at all mate. Although I have def thought about it in the past


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> Hey Rick, I can't really have a colony as I am renting and my landlord wouldn't like that at all mate. Although I have def thought about it in the past



Ah yep, makes a lot of sense. I was going to start my own but will be away for 3 week in November, didn't want to get them looked after as well.


Rick


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

I started a thread and it went downhill but then I got heaps of great info!!! Now it's gone and I didn't take screen shots nor do I remember what products were recommended... I wanted to research them tonight


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2013)

I will tidy the thread up and restore it, but let it be a lesson to all. threads must stay on topic or they'll get removed.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> I will tidy the thread up and restore it, but let it be a lesson to all. threads must stay on topic or they'll get removed.



Lesson learned. Thank you DIY fairy godmother JAX  xx


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 29, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> I will tidy the thread up and restore it, but let it be a lesson to all. threads must stay on topic or they'll get removed.



And bring back my thread on beardies in the US :lol:


----------



## caliherp (Jul 30, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> And bring back my thread on beardies in the US :lol:



Snowballs chance in hell my friend. Although I hope one day we would be able to have a civilish discussion topics like that.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm at Tafe for 4 weeks for work. Start at 8 and by 9:45 our teacher had been out of the room for 52 minutes, timed by a guy on his phone. 

Absolutely ridiculous. Might as well come it after lunch every day when we have a teacher who actually teaches us stuff.


----------



## sharky (Jul 30, 2013)

Had migraines every day of the week last week (Except for Wednesday and Sunday) and have got them again since Monday  Going to the doc today, hopefully he'll know what is happening. So. Much. Pain.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 30, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Had migraines every day of the week last week (Except for Wednesday and Sunday) and have got them again since Monday  Going to the doc today, hopefully he'll know what is happening. So. Much. Pain.



You poor thing! I know how you feel, I used to get migraines too. Finding out what's causing them is the first step (mine was stress lol). There are some great solutions though, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## RedFox (Jul 30, 2013)

The upsetting moment when you realise your Uni text books that will will only be used for 1 year cost more than two new python babies who will hopefully live for 20+ years.


----------



## justin91 (Jul 30, 2013)

Couple weeks ago I pulled all my ligiments in my foot, dislocated my ankle and popped several blood vessels. After two weeks off back at work. Haven'tclocked on yet and already in pain just from walking from the car into work. God I'm over it. =(


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 30, 2013)

Scumbags , who I hope are not on here --but probably are -- on the fb page of a pet store , bagging a picture of a couple of beardies , while another person is trying to ask questions about purchasing a lizard . All fixed now --But Really ???? Grow Up !!!!:twisted::evil:


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 30, 2013)

Rude customers. :x


----------



## caliherp (Jul 31, 2013)

RedFox said:


> The upsetting moment when you realise your Uni text books that will will only be used for 1 year cost more than two new python babies who will hopefully live for 20+ years.



I feel your pain. I just finished my first year of college last week. I can't believe how much money I've spent on books alone. I spent over 100$ on a online program for English that my teacher never had us use. The worst part about it is I can return it. On top of that I have to pay 2$ a day for parking. To top it all off my truck has a gas guzzling V8. Gas prices in Cali is over 4.50$ a gallon. I can't win.


----------



## AydanW (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok here goes:
for the last week at my uni, there have been a great deal of grey teals (ducks) wandering around and looking after nest sites. Coming from a family of bird breeders I understand that leaving them alone is critical due to their defensive behaviour. However they have been both swooping and chasing me on the ground all week, sometimes covering 100m just to get to me despite there being other people a whole lot closer. Deciding that perhaps I needed karma to fix this, I stopped traffic on the university road to allow some ducks to cross.. My thanks? A duck not swooping but flying straight at my face full speed this morning when I walked within 50m of them. I'm over these damn ducks!


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sick as a dog. 
I've been in bed for three days straight. 
Rather then come over and see if I'm okay, the boyfriend would rather go out and get drunk even though we haven't seen each other in a week.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 4, 2013)

^^ smart boy  . he knows your sick and unhappy . seeing him will only get you angry and there goes the neighbourhood !!:lol:


----------



## Renenet (Aug 4, 2013)

RedFox said:


> The upsetting moment when you realise your Uni text books that will will only be used for 1 year cost more than two new python babies who will hopefully live for 20+ years.



Do you buy uni texts from the bookshop? Always check if you can get a cheaper price online first. A site called Booko helps with that. I've often found texts for half the price they are in Australia.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 4, 2013)

Right. Whats with these scumbags on gumtree I'm sick of reading about people that want to "get rid" or their pets or they "need em gone" or their kids have "lost interest". People should do some research before they buy any animal and a snake is not a pet for a kid considering its a 20-30 year commitment a child can not make a decision like that. Then theres people that want to swap their pet for another pet, why the hell would you want to swap your pet I can't believe some of the things I read on there. Today theres a retard that can't even spell correctly asking for someone to swap her 3 year old snake for a "baby" one. Does this person not realise they ALL grow up or are they happy to keep swapping pets every few years. Wake the hell up australia animals are a responibility not a decoration or a toy. Anyway thats my whinge for the day lol


----------



## sharky (Aug 4, 2013)

Newhere said:


> Right. Whats with these scumbags on gumtree I'm sick of reading about people that want to "get rid" or their pets or they "need em gone" or their kids have "lost interest". People should do some research before they buy any animal and a snake is not a pet for a kid considering its a 20-30 year commitment a child can not make a decision like that. Then theres people that want to swap their pet for another pet, why the hell would you want to swap your pet I can't believe some of the things I read on there. Today theres a retard that can't even spell correctly asking for someone to swap her 3 year old snake for a "baby" one. Does this person not realise they ALL grow up or are they happy to keep swapping pets every few years. Wake the hell up australia animals are a responibility not a decoration or a toy. Anyway thats my whinge for the day lol



Haha, I rembered seeing a python ad on Gumtree once....
"Need Gone ASAP as I can't afford the costs of keeping and feeding it.... Will swap for a python of equal value or monitor lizard" :facepalm:


----------



## Newhere (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol that would be right, also the amout of dogs on there that people are trying to give away is shocking, I wish I lived on a farm I'd take em all home the poor things  some people don't deserve to own pets or breed them.


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's what I got up to today:












Obviously it had to happen whilst I was at Tafe and actually need to write a lot of stuff down. Had to go see the apprentice coordinator at work to get a different block sorted.

Also, the cast is huge. It's like I broke my wrist haha.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 5, 2013)

I was gonna ask for pics ..... damn that wouldn't have tickled


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 6, 2013)

It wasn't the worst really. Have had 1st degree burns, broken arm and collarbone so this was a small injury haha. Actually managed to push my bike home and drive myself to 2 different hospitals (the first didn't have xray) so feeling quite manly 

Thursday I have to go see an orthopedic surgeon to find out if I need a plate put in. The break is in an awkward place so there's a chance the bone won't stay where it should. Almost had to have pins when I broke my arm and almost had to have grafts when I got burnt (am I luckily unlucky?)

Anyway, took the bandage and half cast off about an hour ago because it didn't feel quite right, the bandages were coming a bit loose and the padding between my fingers had sort of fallen down so I tightened it up a bit and moved the padding back. Got some interesting bruises starting to show up but my finger looks a lot straighter (still very swollen though)


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> It wasn't the worst really. Have had 1st degree burns, broken arm and collarbone so this was a small injury haha. Actually managed to push my bike home and drive myself to 2 different hospitals (the first didn't have xray) so feeling quite manly
> 
> Thursday I have to go see an orthopedic surgeon to find out if I need a plate put in. The break is in an awkward place so there's a chance the bone won't stay where it should. Almost had to have pins when I broke my arm and almost had to have grafts when I got burnt (am I luckily unlucky?)
> 
> ...



Solid effort mate! *thumbs up* I would cry if I crashed my bike - only coz it would cost way too much to fix.


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Solid effort mate! *thumbs up* I would cry if I crashed my bike - only coz it would cost way too much to fix.



Haha, well the most expensive fix I'm looking at is $50 for a couple of LED indicators so I've come off lightly.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Haha, well the most expensive fix I'm looking at is $50 for a couple of LED indicators so I've come off lightly.



Very! Good to hear  now get yourself better so you can get back on it lol. My fairing's a bit cracked but that's from some idiot bumping into it when it was parked.


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Very! Good to hear  now get yourself better so you can get back on it lol. My fairing's a bit cracked but that's from some idiot bumping into it when it was parked.



Ahh, there's the difference, no fairing on mine. Plus bikes were made to last in 1990 haha.

If I have pins or a plate put in I'll take more pictures to gross my missus out with and then post them here


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Ahh, there's the difference, no fairing on mine. Plus bikes were made to last in 1990 haha.
> 
> If I have pins or a plate put in I'll take more pictures to gross my missus out with and then post them here



Ooo we love gross pics!

What bike do you have?

Edit: mine's 1997 does that count? Lol


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Ooo we love gross pics!
> 
> What bike do you have?
> 
> Edit: mine's 1997 does that count? Lol



Honda CB250, there's some pics somewhere I'll link to when I find them. 1997 is a solid effort too, what's yours?


EDIT: http://www.qldaf.com/forums/attachm...d1369314243-ktm-525exc-2005-tard-dscf0121-jpg


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Honda CB250, there's some pics somewhere I'll link to when I find them. 1997 is a solid effort too, what's yours?



Ahh nice bike! Old reliable 

Ducati 600 Supersport in desperate need of a service and a new back tyre lol


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Ahh nice bike! Old reliable
> 
> Ducati 600 Supersport in desperate need of a service and a new back tyre lol


Got to love the sound of a ducati, my dad had a multistrada but I like the ducati monster.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Got to love the sound of a ducati, my dad had a multistrada but I like the ducati monster.



Jelly!!! I wish I could afford a new one, but I'm still on my L's so it's prob good I have to stick to my little one haha.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wouldn't be long before you are able to get a bigger one is it?


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Wouldn't be long before you are able to get a bigger one is it?



I've been slack but being in qld all I have to do is the Q ride thing the wait 12 months and do another test and get my opens.


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't know whether to laugh or cry...
Earlier this year, Dept Fair Trading informed the industry that I'm in that we must all apply & be licensed by Oct in order to be able to work in NSW.
So feedback from others that have already submitted their applications have complained a) It's taken between 6 wks to 3 months to get approved. b) The legislation is pure BS because it only applies to NSW & c) one applicant had to wait 3 months before finding out that Fair Trading had lost his paperwork.

So I get the phone call this morning from someone from Fair Trading who was in the process of reviewing my application. 
She called to say she had accidently spilled coffee over some of my paperwork & that I needed to re-submit the information.
Like I said...do I laugh or cry?


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 7, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Don't know whether to laugh or cry...
> Earlier this year, Dept Fair Trading informed the industry that I'm in that we must all apply & be licensed by Oct in order to be able to work in NSW.
> So feedback from others that have already submitted their applications have complained a) It's taken between 6 wks to 3 months to get approved. b) The legislation is pure BS because it only applies to NSW & c) one applicant had to wait 3 months before finding out that Fair Trading had lost his paperwork.
> 
> ...



At least she was honest! That sucks though 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caliherp (Aug 8, 2013)

Today is a great day. I just did my monthly order of feeders. I got 9 adult mice, 9 hoppers and 6 pinkies for just under 40$. Also its the first cooler day weather wise we have had for a wile. My friend just hit me up and said get my stuff to gather were going riding. I just cleaned out my carb and she turned over first kick. I called in sick to work, m boss told me I need to take at least 3 days off because I've built up to many sick days. Now I get three days (paid by the way) to go and ride. Life definitely doesn't suck at the moment.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 8, 2013)

So up until 13 months ago, I was seeing a girl from the West coast of America (nothing serious), which is when she had to fly back as her VISA was expiring. So she got back in touch with me last night, dropping the news that she has a young child. Upon asking its age, I got the answer 4 1/2 months.... After doing my maths, I freaked out. Then didn't hear from her until this morning. I've been freaking out, up until now, when she dropped the news that she had a fling with her ex in that time. I'm not sure whether to be relieved or ****** off, but seriously, you can't say something like that then go MIA for hours!!! Bloody women and their mind games.


----------



## champagne (Aug 8, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> So up until 13 months ago, I was seeing a girl from the West coast of America (nothing serious), which is when she had to fly back as her VISA was expiring. So she got back in touch with me last night, dropping the news that she has a young child. Upon asking its age, I got the answer 4 1/2 months.... After doing my maths, I freaked out. Then didn't hear from her until this morning. I've been freaking out, up until now, when she dropped the news that she had a fling with her ex in that time. I'm not sure whether to be relieved or ****** off, but seriously, you can't say something like that then go MIA for hours!!! Bloody women and their mind games.



well at least she told you she had a kid and not aids....


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 8, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> well at least she told you she had a kid and not aids....



Nah I made sure I didn't pass that one on.... I'm selfish like that, I want it all to myself.


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 14, 2013)

Had surgery on my finger today to have a plate put in. Whilst under anaesthetic I took my gown off and tried to grab a nurse's boobs. I'm a classy guy apparently.


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 14, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Had surgery on my finger today to have a plate put in. Whilst under anaesthetic I took my gown off and tried to grab a nurse's boobs. I'm a classy guy apparently.



But are you whinging or bragging?


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 14, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> But are you whinging or bragging?



Haha,just making a statement really. It was weird to wake up to be told I'd done that


----------



## caliherp (Aug 16, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Had surgery on my finger today to have a plate put in. Whilst under anaesthetic I took my gown off and tried to grab a nurse's boobs. I'm a classy guy apparently.



Lol I have had a a few surgery's on my wrist. The second to the last one I had a few plates and screws put in, they also took a pice of bone out and put a bone graph in. Anyways when I woke up they said I choked a nurse. I don't know why or what the hell was going through my head, but I must have been having a nightmare. They said I was yelling some gibberish. I asked the surgeon if he has had anything like this happen before. He said its not uncommon for people to have bad dreams while under. I guess that's why they always tell you to think happy thoughts while they are putting you under. I just asked my girl friend if I ever do things like that when I'm sleeping, she said I don't even toss and turn.(luckily for her)


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 16, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Lol I have had a a few surgery's on my wrist. The second to the last one I had a few plates and screws put in, they also took a pice of bone out and put a bone graph in. Anyways when I woke up they said I choked a nurse. I don't know why or what the hell was going through my head, but I must have been having a nightmare. They said I was yelling some gibberish. I asked the surgeon if he has had anything like this happen before. He said its not uncommon for people to have bad dreams while under. I guess that's why they always tell you to think happy thoughts while they are putting you under. I just asked my girl friend if I ever do things like that when I'm sleeping, she said I don't even toss and turn.(luckily for her)



Yeah, she told me people do and say really weird things when they're under. I have no memory of any of it happening but it was enough to make my missus half amused, half annoyed haha
Finding out you'd tried to choke someone would be terrifying though!


----------



## caliherp (Aug 16, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Yeah, she told me people do and say really weird things when they're under. I have no memory of any of it happening but it was enough to make my missus half amused, half annoyed haha
> Finding out you'd tried to choke someone would be terrifying though!



I felt really bad when the surgeon told me I did that. I can't describe how I felt when she walked in and showed me the bruises on her neck.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 16, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Had surgery on my finger today to have a plate put in. Whilst under anaesthetic I took my gown off and tried to grab a nurse's boobs. I'm a classy guy apparently.



nothing special there Just a male :lol:


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 16, 2013)

Last picture of my hand haha. Got the bandages taken off today at the hand therapist to get a new plastic cast put on that is removable so I can start doing hand exercises to get mobility back. It's a lot cleaner than I thought it would be but also the incision is a lot longer than I thought.


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Aug 16, 2013)

People telling me to get a job when I with wash car windows at the red lights really annoys me as I refuse to get the dole


----------



## Lawra (Aug 16, 2013)

GhamMagsBaird89 said:


> People telling me to get a job when I with wash car windows at the red lights really annoys me as I refuse to get the dole



I had no idea people did that here in Aus. Does it pay well?


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Aug 17, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I had no idea people did that here in Aus. Does it pay well?



Not really but it keeps me active and when people are polite itsfun but I act like a clown more for entertainment lol


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 17, 2013)

GhamMagsBaird89 said:


> People telling me to get a job when I with wash car windows at the red lights really annoys me as I refuse to get the dole



Bet your not as annoyed than a lot of car owners who don't want their already clean windows washed by someone using a crappy old squeegee,dirty water with a bit of cheap dish washing liquid added to it.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 23, 2013)

The Boats MUST be stopped 

After working in a delicate installation yesterday feeding illegal detainees ,Seeing how well they are treated and what they give back (nothing ) . Some of these fellows looked like they would kill me if I wasn't offering them food ,Big and scary . but most just grunted and pointed to what they wanted , 6 who came last minute for lunch and dinner (its a two hour service ) of middle eastern appearance just wanted to make a fuss over the fact that there was a limited choice for them ,Luckily after the lunch performance the guards were on to them and followed them to the counter and were on top of the problem quick smart . After work I was told that they All speak English and all are schooled on sight , some were visa over stayers but most were illegal immigrants . The majority were Asian about 50 muslims and a few Kiwi's and Russians . 
they don't want to be here to join in with us in they way of our culture , most to there own admittance want to Change our ways to their own . I am not sure if its all talk but I am a little afraid for our country and way of life in the future if we keep letting them in with this attitude .

No I am not Racist I embrace anyone who has the guts to pull up stakes and move for the safety of themselves and family , but to do this with the intention of Not assimilating and a promise to their people of future dominance is just plain wrong !!


----------



## Rlpreston (Aug 23, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> The Boats MUST be stopped
> 
> After working in a delicate installation yesterday feeding illegal detainees ,Seeing how well they are treated and what they give back (nothing ) . Some of these fellows looked like they would kill me if I wasn't offering them food ,Big and scary . but most just grunted and pointed to what they wanted , 6 who came last minute for lunch and dinner (its a two hour service ) of middle eastern appearance just wanted to make a fuss over the fact that there was a limited choice for them ,Luckily after the lunch performance the guards were on to them and followed them to the counter and were on top of the problem quick smart . After work I was told that they All speak English and all are schooled on sight , some were visa over stayers but most were illegal immigrants . The majority were Asian about 50 muslims and a few Kiwi's and Russians .
> they don't want to be here to join in with us in they way of our culture , most to there own admittance want to Change our ways to their own . I am not sure if its all talk but I am a little afraid for our country and way of life in the future if we keep letting them in with this attitude .
> ...




I understand how that view could stem from your experience, but I can also see where some ill feeling, even hostility, would stem from if I were to flee to seek asylum and be expected to 'assimilate' but not be allowed to actually join the community I am to 'assimilate' with.

Am not condoning criminal activity, but I know I would be desperate to get my family to a better place than those which some have come from, and I would probably be exhausted and upset by the situation, especially if I had no guarantee or understanding of what the future could hold.

In any case, I hope this experience hasn't tarnished your view of asylum seekers in general, as sadly there are many warranted cases.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just read Ben Affleck is playing the next Batman.
There's vomit in my mouth...


----------



## sharky (Aug 23, 2013)

This is probably one of the most stupidest rants in history  But I am so sick of seeing 'popular' girls wear good rock t-shirts. When I see them wearing a GN'R, Sabbath, Motley Crue, AC/DC, Stones, etc shirt I seriously think they like their music. Sadly when you go to have a conversation about the *band* they think it is only a fashion* brand*....idiots! What is the world coming to? :cry:


----------



## Lawra (Aug 24, 2013)

sharky said:


> This is probably one of the most stupidest rants in history  But I am so sick of seeing 'popular' girls wear good rock t-shirts. When I see them wearing a GN'R, Sabbath, Motley Crue, AC/DC, Stones, etc shirt I seriously think they like their music. Sadly when you go to have a conversation about the *band* they think it is only a fashion* brand*....idiots! What is the world coming to? :cry:



Amen


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 26, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> The Boats MUST be stopped
> 
> After working in a delicate installation yesterday feeding illegal detainees ,Seeing how well they are treated and what they give back (nothing ) . Some of these fellows looked like they would kill me if I wasn't offering them food ,Big and scary . but most just grunted and pointed to what they wanted , 6 who came last minute for lunch and dinner (its a two hour service ) of middle eastern appearance just wanted to make a fuss over the fact that there was a limited choice for them ,Luckily after the lunch performance the guards were on to them and followed them to the counter and were on top of the problem quick smart . After work I was told that they All speak English and all are schooled on sight , some were visa over stayers but most were illegal immigrants . The majority were Asian about 50 muslims and a few Kiwi's and Russians .
> they don't want to be here to join in with us in they way of our culture , most to there own admittance want to Change our ways to their own . I am not sure if its all talk but I am a little afraid for our country and way of life in the future if we keep letting them in with this attitude .
> ...



It's always interesting when someone says "I'm not racist, but..." 

This topic is the weirdest thing I've found when moving to Australia. For a country comprised almost exclusively from immigrants you sure do want to keep people out, or keep them in camps for months before deciding whether they're allowed to stay or not. 

Things like "Go away, we're full" make me laugh (and not just because you really, really are not) when you later learn that the sticker is on the car of someone who can go round the house of the person responsible for their family being in Australia. 

And one of the most important points. Why can't they keep their culture and beliefs?! They stretch back a hell of a lot further that any Australian culture that isn't Aboriginal.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 26, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> It's always interesting when someone says "I'm not racist, but..."
> 
> This topic is the weirdest thing I've found when moving to Australia. For a country comprised almost exclusively from immigrants you sure do want to keep people out, or keep them in camps for months before deciding whether they're allowed to stay or not.
> 
> ...



As a chef I have the joy !!! of working with people from all over the world , learning from them and after work enjoying their company/ hospitality and cultural quirks .I have Never been invited to any muslim homes for a beer /or tea or water after work .They just don't want to mix!!. 

living in Australia it isn't hard to find any food product from any in the world ,you just need to know which suburb to go to . In fact beautiful Lakemba (my home for some 15 yrs) is one of my favourite shopping destinations . It has many cultures living uneasily near each other . 

I am NOT racist I hate everybody equally !!! 
I embrace all cultures equally 
I dislike all secretive cultures and those that cannot read their own books without turning it into a desire /need for world domination .
I also like millions cannot understand why some corners of this world call so many people Racist when they themselves have been at war since the beginning of time :shock:

and on a side note I also worked in a Nursing home and unfortunately the food that I had to blend for these lovely old people was in No way anywhere near as good as what we are feeding the detainees . That is what really annoys me . and the oldies didn't have Pay TV !!!! and have to pay their own way and were Happy and Grateful for the muck that I had to feed them !!!


----------



## Stuart (Aug 26, 2013)

While this is a vent thread, please remember to keep politics out of it.........


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2013)

My little boy loves PEPPA PIG. I hate it sooo much! Their accents make me want to chop my fingers off and stick them in my ears.... Such a cringe worthy sound and show!!!!

Also... I find people who put pics of themselves in their avatar to be more "special" than the others


----------



## Days1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I really only have one serious complaint. I hurt my back almost two years ago at work and while the company does not deny the injury ( they tried by sending me to 6 different doctors ) they don't want to fix the problem. Instead, they would like to burn the nerves in my back from L1-S5 saying that if they do this, I will no longer feel pain. However, this is only to stop the pain, it does not fix the damaged nerves and there is no guarantee that it will actually stop the pain. I have to decide what to do and the representative says that it will look bad on me if I don't have it done because if I'm REALLY in pain, then I would just do it. I HATE medical insurance companies!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 27, 2013)

Days1 said:


> I really only have one serious complaint. I hurt my back almost two years ago at work and while the company does not deny the injury ( they tried by sending me to 6 different doctors ) they don't want to fix the problem. Instead, they would like to burn the nerves in my back from L1-S5 saying that if they do this, I will no longer feel pain. However, this is only to stop the pain, it does not fix the damaged nerves and there is no guarantee that it will actually stop the pain. I have to decide what to do and the representative says that it will look bad on me if I don't have it done because if I'm REALLY in pain, then I would just do it. I HATE medical insurance companies!



Sux when "experts" and their crony's want to play God..... good luck with it all


----------



## Days1 (Aug 27, 2013)

CrystalMoon said:


> Sux when "experts" and their crony's want to play God..... good luck with it all


Thanks


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2013)

CrystalMoon said:


> Sux when "experts" and their crony's want to play God..... good luck with it all


Much better when the "experts" and their crony's want to play evolution.....


----------



## zulu (Aug 27, 2013)

Freddo frog birthday cakes have not got the little face in the middle anymore ,this distresses zulu as he ate the eyes first.

Peppa pig is a legend 

Big macs are little macs these days gets any smaller zulu not be able to see the thing


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 27, 2013)

Find out tomorrow whether I've managed to get my first brand new car 
I also just got my new phone today which I haggled the heckins out of, and our new fridge gets delivered tomorrow morning  (although I do need to work out how to get it upstairs if the delivery blokes don't have a trolly)


----------



## Rlpreston (Aug 27, 2013)

zulu said:


> Freddo frog birthday cakes have not got the little face in the middle anymore ,this distresses zulu as he ate the eyes first.
> 
> Peppa pig is a legend
> 
> Big macs are little macs these days gets any smaller zulu not be able to see the thing



I called the complaint line once after a few drinks when our Freddo ice cream cake had no chocolates in it, not one! 
They sent us a voucher for another  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lawra (Aug 27, 2013)

Clients are taking forever to pay me :/ grr it's so annoying. I hate living off savings. People request a service and they should pay for it within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 27, 2013)

Snowman said:


> My little boy loves PEPPA PIG. I hate it sooo much! Their accents make me want to chop my fingers off and stick them in my ears.... Such a cringe worthy sound and show!!!!
> 
> Also... I find people who put pics of themselves in their avatar to be more "special" than the others



Aaaarg I feel your pain. I hate peppa the pig. The mum pig is a female dog. The dad pig is a complete idiot. George is just 'special' and peppa is the most annoying, precocious little poop ever. And then there are peppas friends... Don't get me started on those. 

So glad I don't have to listen to that show ever again... Hopefully.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been boiling over this all night, and after watching Footy Classified, I have to vent.
The AFL board is an absolute joke! The accusations they've been trying to pin on Essendon (yes, I barrack for Essendon) have left them at a dead end, no proof, nothing. So they completely change their tone, and whack them with a charge of poor governance, yet the penalty is exactly the same! 
I am in total agreeance, things were handled poorly, and the fact that the Essendon coaches, etc, didn't know what the players were being administered is poor, and penalties were compulsory. But to have the same penalty as they were going to be hit with if found to be deliberately using prohibited performance enhancing drugs, is ludacris.

Bring on 2014! The players will be fired up for revenge, make the final 8, and then.... Hirdy is back to take us into the final 4!!

*rant over*


----------



## saintanger (Aug 28, 2013)

peppa pig is ok, dora the explora drives me nuts with the repetion. i can not stand dora at all. i never thought i'd hate a kids show so much till i saw dora, never watched it again.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Aug 29, 2013)

IM JUST ANGRY :x:evil::facepalm:


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 29, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> IM JUST ANGRY :x:evil::facepalm:



And at fourteen you are probably bored as well . I have two of you !!! just wait until you grow up have to fend for yourself and then have something to be angry about :lol:


----------



## Shotta (Aug 29, 2013)

waitiing for contacts sucks,i hate goin through the middle man lol


----------



## sharky (Aug 29, 2013)

My cat threw up twice...I stepped in it twice. :evil: 

I swear I'll turn that cat into a bongo drum one day :twisted:


----------



## MesseNoire (Aug 29, 2013)

Feeling much better now. Serves them bloody right.

http://m.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/store-stung-for-pet-dragons-20130829-2srl9.html


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 29, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> Feeling much better now. Serves them bloody right.
> 
> Store stung for pet dragons | canberratimes.com.au



so they cant sell them but you can keep them in the ACT ??


----------



## MesseNoire (Aug 29, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> so they cant sell them but you can keep them in the ACT ??



Can't sell them without a license. Eastern beardies are exempt though.
They didn't apply for a license but the manager was happy to sell it to me off license. No thank you. So I reported them.


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 30, 2013)

sharky said:


> My cat threw up twice...I stepped in it twice. :evil:
> 
> I swear I'll turn that cat into a bongo drum one day :twisted:



Haha, I woke up to the same thing this morning. Managed to avoid stepping in it though


----------



## zulu (Aug 30, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> I've been boiling over this all night, and after watching Footy Classified, I have to vent.
> The AFL board is an absolute joke! The accusations they've been trying to pin on Essendon (yes, I barrack for Essendon) have left them at a dead end, no proof, nothing. So they completely change their tone, and whack them with a charge of poor governance, yet the penalty is exactly the same!
> I am in total agreeance, things were handled poorly, and the fact that the Essendon coaches, etc, didn't know what the players were being administered is poor, and penalties were compulsory. But to have the same penalty as they were going to be hit with if found to be deliberately using prohibited performance enhancing drugs, is ludacris.
> 
> ...



ASADA or whatever they call themselves is a joke, its jobs for the boys ,they have to look like they do something to warrant all the money thats getting paid by government.
What peaves me is the betting on football and the effect it has, thats where the big bucks and corruption really is, cricket is tainted also.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

So I go to buy frozen rats and mice from the pet store this arvo and while I'm paying for them at the counter there's a little boy (looked 8 or so) next to me buying a live pet rat. I sort of tried to hurry along, not wanting to traumatise the poor boy when his mother pipes up about her husband feeding their snake a live one. Stupid damn woman I could have smacked her!!! Gave her a mild serve then left. I hope her son's rat doesn't end up as snake food (although my cynical mind thinks the boy is a cover for her really buying live rats as snake food). People s--- me.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 2, 2013)

went to my locale rat breeder to buy 20-40 rats depending how many he has available only to find out someone broke into his house and stole all his live rats and he did not have any frozen ones either as he was due to gas some a few days after they were stolen.

so angry a he has the best prices around here last time he charged me $8 for 23 pinkies and threw in 3 large rats for nothing, and 40 large rats for $40. 

he knows who done it but has no proof, so peeved. 

i now need to find another private breeder or go spend $500 at a pet shop.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 2, 2013)

saintanger said:


> went to my locale rat breeder to buy 20-40 rats depending how many he has available only to find out someone broke into his house and stole all his live rats and he did not have any frozen ones either as he was due to gas some a few days after they were stolen.
> 
> so angry a he has the best prices around here last time he charged me $8 for 23 pinkies and threw in 3 large rats for nothing, and 40 large rats for $40.
> 
> ...



Wow what sort of person steals rats. I can't believe that, what a scum bag.


----------



## ingie (Sep 2, 2013)

I used to worry about people from the pet rat world breaking in to my old place and stealing my breeding rats to "save" them from becoming food or being owned by a person with reptiles. I used to keep them under my house in an old queenslander, so it would have been easy. Now I don't tell anyone where I live, but also my new place is much more secure with two giant dogs who don't like strangers


----------



## Ephemera (Sep 2, 2013)

Went into the local reptile store on the weekend down on South Gippy Hwy in Melbourne only to find some knob-tailed geckos (levis) under-sized & at a whopping $200. I would have never expected such a price. On top of all that, an Exoterra terrarium 45x45x45 with nothing for $270. Decided to pop down to Cooper Crt Aquarium & pick up a complete package deal with Exoterra 45x45x60 for $445. Some of the prices are far too much; really depends on how desperate you are I guess.


----------



## ingie (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't forget shops have to first buy the animals from a breeder, usually at the same price as anyone else can directly, unless they happen to be a breeder or have breeder friends.


----------



## Ephemera (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, definitely correct on that part. Just so expensive regardless of whether or not they need to make profit. They were crazy cute though.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 9, 2013)

I was a Good Samaritan and let my parents friends stay/ use in my house over the weekend. They came up from vic to sydney. I slept elsewhere and gave them the keys. I have two pet mice which I have hand reared from pinkies. I hand fed them baby formula every two hours until they where able to eat on their own. I had such a strong bond with these little creatures. I truly loved them. Dad said to move the mice out of my house because he thought they stunk and didnt want the guests to have to smell them. Even though its my house and the "guests aren't paying anything to stay at my house while I'm kicked out for the weekend" I had no where else to put them other than my fathers garage. 2 days later I come home to find out that their cat has knocked over the cage and killed them. My mother found them mauled and covered in ants in the yard. Not only am I heart broken, I am so angry. Not to mention guests didnt even leave a note or a message to say thank you for letting us use your house.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 9, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I was a Good Samaritan and let my parents friends stay/ use in my house over the weekend. They came up from vic to sydney. I slept elsewhere and gave them the keys. I have two pet mice which I have hand reared from pinkies. I hand fed them baby formula every two hours until they where able to eat on their own. I had such a strong bond with these little creatures. I truly loved them. Dad said to move the mice out of my house because he thought they stunk and didnt want the guests to have to smell them. Even though its my house and the "guests aren't paying anything to stay at my house while I'm kicked out for the weekend" I had no where else to put them other than my fathers garage. 2 days later I come home to find out that their cat has knocked over the cage and killed them. My mother found them mauled and covered in ants in the yard. Not only am I heart broken, I am so angry. Not to mention guests didnt even leave a note or a message to say thank you for letting us use your house.



Sorry to hear mate =( Some people are just inconsiderate, you'd think they would at least say thankyou seeing as you were being put out by them being there.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 9, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I was a Good Samaritan and let my parents friends stay/ use in my house over the weekend. They came up from vic to sydney. I slept elsewhere and gave them the keys. I have two pet mice which I have hand reared from pinkies. I hand fed them baby formula every two hours until they where able to eat on their own. I had such a strong bond with these little creatures. I truly loved them. Dad said to move the mice out of my house because he thought they stunk and didnt want the guests to have to smell them. Even though its my house and the "guests aren't paying anything to stay at my house while I'm kicked out for the weekend" I had no where else to put them other than my fathers garage. 2 days later I come home to find out that their cat has knocked over the cage and killed them. My mother found them mauled and covered in ants in the yard. Not only am I heart broken, I am so angry. Not to mention guests didnt even leave a note or a message to say thank you for letting us use your house.



That sounds horrible  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 9, 2013)

People who thank Jesus/God for my donation to a charity.. Or thank the lord for making their family member better after they went through some of the most aggressive treatments known to man... This kind of thing really bugs me... Now I couldn't care less if you have a religion, or personal belief... but keep it to yourself and give credit where credit is due.... I've actually stopped donating to some causes strictly on the principle of, if I'm not donating lets see the lord drop coins in your bucket...

Also, I'm sick and tired of getting tail gated whilst doing the speed limit... Yes i'm a P plate driver and yes my car has the potential to do a lot faster than the speed limit but no I won't speed just because you've driven your truck within a bee's willy of my car... But jeez, if I was to speed i'd be burned at the stake, because we all know how much everyone loves to vilify all P plate drivers...


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mighty_Moose said:


> People who thank Jesus/God for my donation to a charity.. Or thank the lord for making their family member better after they went through some of the most aggressive treatments known to man... This kind of thing really bugs me... Now I couldn't care less if you have a religion, or personal belief... but keep it to yourself and give credit where credit is due.... I've actually stopped donating to some causes strictly on the principle of, if I'm not donating lets see the lord drop coins in your bucket...
> 
> Also, I'm sick and tired of getting tail gated whilst doing the speed limit... Yes i'm a P plate driver and yes my car has the potential to do a lot faster than the speed limit but no I won't speed just because you've driven your truck within a bee's willy of my car... But jeez, if I was to speed i'd be burned at the stake, because we all know how much everyone loves to vilify all P plate drivers...



I totally agree about tailgaters, if they want to go faster then go around instead of taking the drivers concentration in front off the road.

I personally help people out for the good feeling it gives rather than the thanks that you may or may not get.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 9, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I personally help people out for the good feeling it gives rather than the thanks that you may or may not get.



I used to get a good feeling, then it just annoyed me. I wouldn't care if they didn't say thank you and left it at that, that'd be fine, but the fact that the lord gets thanks and not me, for money I earned, and donated from the kindness of my heart gives me the shi*s. Just keep religion and beliefs out of it.. That money now gives me a warm feeling in my heart.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mighty_Moose said:


> I used to get a good feeling, then it just annoyed me. I wouldn't care if they didn't say thank you and left it at that, that'd be fine, but the fact that the lord gets thanks and not me, for money I earned, and donated from the kindness of my heart gives me the shi*s. Just keep religion and beliefs out of it.. That money now gives me a warm feeling in my heart.



I give Santa Claus credit each year when I spend my hard earned on presents for my kids. I suppose that is my choice though for the benefit of my kids. Maybe you should say to them that you hope God is not getting your tax receipt as well as your credit.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 10, 2013)

Having worked recently feeding illegal immigrants , I am now feeding 180 of our finest , breakfast and lunch for the week 


What is Wrong with a country that feeds the illegals better than the people duty bound to protect it . And these boys and girls are thankful for the meals they receive ,, whereas the others winged grunted and took much more on their plates than they could eat in a week


----------



## marcia75 (Sep 17, 2013)

One of my mums friend and her husband came to our house 2 weeks ago, I wasnt home and I got home about 30min before they left... He had looked in all my snake enclosures because he thought they were "cool"... I told him that it was rude and he should never EVER do that to somebody... He has never seen snakes before besides at Australia Zoo... Yesterday, my mum told me that he just bought all these pythons... She said she doesnt know what they are and showed me the pictures that she got of them... He bought a GTP, a roughie, a 6ft+ Bredli, an Olive, 2 Childrens Pythons and a coastal... I could not believe it... Two weeks ago he didnt know anything about keeping reptiles, now he is trying to tell me he is an 'expert' and is telling me Im doing things wrong. Some people are just so idiotic ARGH! -.-


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

marcia75 said:


> One of my mums friend and her husband came to our house 2 weeks ago, I wasnt home and I got home about 30min before they left... He had looked in all my snake enclosures because he thought they were "cool"... I told him that it was rude and he should never EVER do that to somebody... He has never seen snakes before besides at Australia Zoo... Yesterday, my mum told me that he just bought all these pythons... She said she doesnt know what they are and showed me the pictures that she got of them... He bought a GTP, a roughie, a 6ft+ Bredli, an Olive, 2 Childrens Pythons and a coastal... I could not believe it... Two weeks ago he didnt know anything about keeping reptiles, now he is trying to tell me he is an 'expert' and is telling me Im doing things wrong. Some people are just so idiotic ARGH! -.-


Maybe suggest to the person that all of the experienced keepers buy adult scrub pythons and feed them by hand.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 17, 2013)

My youngest sis just had her first baby and I wasn't sure if I would fly down or not (I live in Mackay QLD, she's on the Central Coast NSW) but since seeing her and baby Isabella my heart melted and I decided to go down on my days off (tomorrow & thurs). 

Problem is that last minute flights are exxy and would set me back $500 return for not even two days. Well I decided I can't afford that and will book for a couple of weeks time when it's cheaper so suddenly I'm such a horrible sister and "it was your decision to move so far away from the family and you don't even come down for your baby sister" -_- 

Never mind that in April I forked out flights to go down for my Nan's funeral and always get dragged into their drama with countless calls and emails, expecting me to play mediator. 

Argh :/ can't choose your family I guess... Don't get me wrong, they're great and I appreciate my parents endlessly, I just wish they'd all remember that I'm not as well off as them and still studying and working hard to get somewhere in life...

/endrant


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lawra said:


> My youngest sis just had her first baby and I wasn't sure if I would fly down or not (I live in Mackay QLD, she's on the Central Coast NSW) but since seeing her and baby Isabella my heart melted and I decided to go down on my days off (tomorrow & thurs).
> 
> Problem is that last minute flights are exxy and would set me back $500 return for not even two days. Well I decided I can't afford that and will book for a couple of weeks time when it's cheaper so suddenly I'm such a horrible sister and "it was your decision to move so far away from the family and you don't even come down for your baby sister" -_-
> 
> ...


I think that you should put it back on them, say that you will fly down tomorrow if they buy your tickets. They baby will be there in two weeks but it can take months to recover from a $500 hit when money is tight. I also think that you should change your name to Aunty Lawra out of respect for your niece.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 17, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think that you should put it back on them, say that you will fly down tomorrow if they buy your tickets. They baby will be there in two weeks but it can take months to recover from a $500 hit when money is tight. I also think that you should change your name to Aunty Lawra out of respect for your niece.



Exactly right... But no, they're all loaded and I've learnt that the more money someone has, the less inclined they are to part with it. 

I think I may just change my name to Aunty Lawra  thank you for putting a smile back on my face.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 17, 2013)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Also, I'm sick and tired of getting tail gated whilst doing the speed limit... Yes i'm a P plate driver and yes my car has the potential to do a lot faster than the speed limit but no I won't speed just because you've driven your truck within a bee's willy of my car... But jeez, if I was to speed i'd be burned at the stake, because we all know how much everyone loves to vilify all P plate drivers...



Ain't that the truth.



And freakin retards who don't check their darn blindspots before deciding "oh you're not right next to me, on a motorbike, better merge into you!"
How hard is it to check your freaking blindspot?! 

The other day by boyfriend and I were almost ran over by a guy merging without looking, who also had a "motorbike aware driver" sticker on his car!


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 17, 2013)

Lawra said:


> My youngest sis just had her first baby and I wasn't sure if I would fly down or not (I live in Mackay QLD, she's on the Central Coast NSW) but since seeing her and baby Isabella my heart melted and I decided to go down on my days off (tomorrow & thurs).
> 
> Problem is that last minute flights are exxy and would set me back $500 return for not even two days. Well I decided I can't afford that and will book for a couple of weeks time when it's cheaper so suddenly I'm such a horrible sister and "it was your decision to move so far away from the family and you don't even come down for your baby sister" -_-
> 
> ...





That's a fairly harsh judgement by your family 

I have a nephew who is a couple of months old now and we will meet him this w/e for the first time. If we could have flown up to see him earlier we would have (just like they would have flown down if they could) but we all understand each others situations .

A couple of weeks is nothing in the big scheme of things! And trust me, your niece will not care that aunty Lawra had to wait a couple of weeks. They all look like aliens with squished heads the first couple any way hehe 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lawra (Sep 17, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> That's a fairly harsh judgement by your family
> 
> I have a nephew who is a couple of months old now and we will meet him this w/e for the first time. If we could have flown up to see him earlier we would have (just like they would have flown down if they could) but we all understand each others situations .
> 
> ...



Thanks  I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks they're being unfair.


----------



## sharky (Sep 19, 2013)

I went to a reptile expo and I bought 7 new reptiles....2 BHP hatchlings, 2 pygmy monitors, an Olive hatchling, an Albino Darwin and 100% het darwin. They are all so beautiful and I am so happy with my new additions!  I could just stare at them for hours =]

....but then I woke up


----------



## Rob (Sep 19, 2013)

sharky said:


> ....but then I woke up



I could tell that was coming, LOL.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 19, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> I could tell that was coming, LOL.



And that's why You're a MOD !!! :lol:


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> ..."it was your decision to move so far away from the family and you don't even come down for your baby sister"



I think they are definitely being unreasonable. It wasn't your decision for your sister to have a baby and to expect you to fly down to see them. If she had been considerate she would have thought about all this before getting "knocked-up". If they are so upset about it just tell them not to worry about it until your next in town at Christmas or Easter or when ever that is. That should **** them off real nice.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 19, 2013)

BrownHash said:


> I think they are definitely being unreasonable. It wasn't your decision for your sister to have a baby and to expect you to fly down to see them. If she had been considerate she would have thought about all this before getting "knocked-up". If they are so upset about it just tell them not to worry about it until your next in town at Christmas or Easter or when ever that is. That should **** them off real nice.



*thumbs up*

Funnily enough when I heard the news about her getting knocked up I said I'll just meet the devil spawn at Christmas... Until I was sent pics *sigh* I'm a big softie.


----------



## DarkApe (Sep 20, 2013)

nothing good to say, i don't see why people feel the need to trash other peoples threads when they ask for help


----------



## Shotta (Sep 20, 2013)

My teeth are killing me


----------



## OldestMagician (Sep 20, 2013)

Lawra, that's nothing. My girlfriends Dad has yet to meet his 2 granddaughters (gfs sisters kids) . One is almost 2 and the other is a year old. They're in Brisbane and he's in Melbourne.

On another note, trying to give up smoking using e-cigs and it's going surprisingly well.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 20, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Lawra, that's nothing. My girlfriends Dad has yet to meet his 2 granddaughters (gfs sisters kids) . One is almost 2 and the other is a year old. They're in Brisbane and he's in Melbourne.
> 
> On another note, trying to give up smoking using e-cigs and it's going surprisingly well.


Well done on the smoking mate. I think there is an iphone app out for that called iquit.lol.


----------



## OldestMagician (Sep 20, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Well done on the smoking mate. I think there is an iphone app out for that called iquit.lol.



Android user here I'm afraid. I'm just plodding along with it, I'd say I've had 6 normal smokes since Monday (after dinner smoke is the toughest) which I'm pretty happy with considering I'd get through a 50g pouch in less than a week.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 20, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Android user here I'm afraid. I'm just plodding along with it, I'd say I've had 6 normal smokes since Monday (after dinner smoke is the toughest) which I'm pretty happy with considering I'd get through a 50g pouch in less than a week.


Sorry mate I was having a joke about the app because there seems to be an app for everything these days. I found not smoking when I drank was the hardest and started to have two drinks at once to try and occupy my hands, I just got drunk faster.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 20, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Sorry mate I was having a joke about the app because there seems to be an app for everything these days. I found not smoking when I drank was the hardest and started to have two drinks at once to try and occupy my hands, I just got drunk faster.



Two drinks at once.... Sounds like that's gonna be me tonight after the day I've had at work.
*rant*


----------



## DarkApe (Sep 20, 2013)

i quit smoking 14 weeks ago, the first 3 weeks are a killer then it gets way easier after that now i don't even crave a smoke


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 20, 2013)

all smokers quit eventually ; my dad quit on the 5/11/07 :cry:


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 20, 2013)

Got back from buller afew days ago, the best chairlifts shutting ;(
Not worth all the ice and slush


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 20, 2013)

Hotham is shutting this weekend, a week early. Falls just got a 20cm dump! 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Chris101 (Sep 22, 2013)

People who wont freight but expect it in return. Was interested in a particular snake, 'sorry dont have time to make to the airport'.

Same person wanted something off a mate who also wont freight and gets verbally abused. Some people


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Sep 22, 2013)

It's Sunday night, another weekend gone in the blink of an eye.
Monday tomorrow... 5 days of slow torture ahead.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 30, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -


:L


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 30, 2013)

^^Please delete it its not necessary thanks


----------



## littlemay (Oct 4, 2013)

A trusted lecturer and mentor at uni cracked on to me today. Feel so completely uncomfortable and unhappy


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 4, 2013)

littlemay said:


> A trusted lecturer and mentor at uni cracked on to me today. Feel so completely uncomfortable and unhappy


Thats no good. Maybe take it as a compliment and let him or her know clearly that it is not on and let them know how it made you feel.


----------



## BOB_NT (Oct 4, 2013)

I got a rant I'm sick of sitting round the house, had some medical problems with my kidneys and been to hospital twice in the last 3 weeks and again on Tuesday, and I'm bloody sick of sitting around the house watching reruns on dvd in between.

2nd rant, whats the go with foxtel? Its just the same shows on a loop over and over for days at a time, if it wasn't for the endone I would be climbing the walls.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 14, 2013)

Getting so sick of seeing so many posts on Facebook, etc about people saying "oh my snake wont eat so I left live rats in there". I know common sense isn't so common but REALLY?!?! I feel like screaming at the moment!!!

I'm not perfect and it's taken me time to get my husbandry sorted but SERIOUSLY?!?!

End rant :/


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 15, 2013)

got my brother to look after my pets while I was away for a week and I came home to find her all dehydrated and dried up(again!) its the second time ive found her like that...so I sat her in water for awhile till she started moving again, but im kind of worried shes gone blind... like she'll move when I pic her up she will move but she tries to climb where there isn't anything and when I put her down she just stays in the same place till I move her. I need to put her in the water otherwise she doesn't go in but she used to. im just kind oof worried and her eyes always seem closed or cloudy until I put water on her...... could she be blind or going it? should I move her to a smaller enclosure? shes currently in a 60cm-30-30


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sick of people who buy their first 10 snakes in a month, then start a reptile related face book page, then because they own the page they somehow become an authority on all things reptile. Then use rhe fact they own the site to delete comments that disagree with their poor information that they lay on unsuspecting new owners. I hate it even more when after someone disagreeing they use their new found god of facebook status, that they have because they started a page, to badmouth breeders and keepers who have disagreed with them


----------



## caliherp (Oct 17, 2013)

Sleazy.P.Martini said:


> I'm sick of people who buy their first 10 snakes in a month, then start a reptile related face book page, then because they own the page they somehow become an authority on all things reptile. Then use rhe fact they own the site to delete comments that disagree with their poor information that they lay on unsuspecting new owners. I hate it even more when after someone disagreeing they use their new found god of facebook status, that they have because they started a page, to badmouth breeders and keepers who have disagreed with them



Wait a minute, I have always thought your knowledge on reptiles directly relates to the number of reptiles you have and your post count on forums.

I have been clean and sober 3 years today. Well at least off my drug of choice. I still have a drink or two every now and then. It was the most hard thing I ever had to go through. My life is so much better for it though. Kids don't do drugs.


----------



## loz006 (Oct 20, 2013)

- mother in laws.... Enough said!!!

I especially agree with this part! Haha.. usually I get along with parents especially mums, but the most recent one has been extremely difficult. Hence why we basically aren't together... and only reason I say basically is because it's complicated with kids involved and living in the same house.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 20, 2013)

Whistled to my dog so he could come and i would pat him, he didn't come 


On another note, it was hot today and i don't like the hot weather


----------



## Becca-Marie (Oct 22, 2013)

I couldn't find the vent thread so I'm doing here. Ok so this scenario starts with a dear friend posting a fb status about the colour of a brown snake. I rang her and apparently her dog had killed a snake, I asked her to send me a pic and she continues to tell me her mum is coming over to see what is is ( a non snakey person). I receive the picture and although I'm not an expert I don't think it's a brown and get the second opinion of a reptile professional who agrees it's not a brown, it's a yellow faced whip snake. I call my friend to tell her that it's a yellow faced whip snake only to find her mum has confirmed it as a brown. It annoys me so much that every one that finds a snake is suddenly an expert and it's a brown. A neighbour had a golden crowned snake that was apparently a brown. It annoys me all these self proclaimed experts.

This is the "brown snake"


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 22, 2013)

yeahh. People are dumb


----------



## Stuart (Oct 22, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> I couldn't find the vent thread so I'm doing here.



Merged threads for you


----------



## Shotta (Oct 23, 2013)

Damn internet/modem problems


----------



## OldestMagician (Oct 24, 2013)

My missus is getting screwed over at work. 
Rostered on to finish work at 10:30pm and start the next day at 6:30am. She's told her boss that it is exhausting and she still gets that shift every week. 
From what I've read on Fair Work she is required by law to have a 12 hour break (she hasn't signed anything reducing it to 10).
She's also getting split days off, which again, from what I can tell, is breaking the law. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Your best bet is to look at the award that she is working under and if this arrangement is outside of the award mention it to the employer to give them the chance to fix the situation and if no action is taken go to her union or fair work Australia with it.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 19, 2013)

Really not looking forward to Christmas trading hours. 
The centre I work in is having a 36 hour non stop trade.
Who seriously goes Christmas shopping at 3 and 4am?!


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate it when I'm riding a motorcycle and this happens:

Inconsiderate bus driver! - YouTube


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 19, 2013)

Got a new e-cig yesterday. Loving it. Since getting one a couple of months ago I'm down from a 50g pouch lasting 3ish days to a 25g pouch lasting a week and a bit. (morning coffee and after dinner are the hardest ones to give up) 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkbones (Nov 19, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Really not looking forward to Christmas trading hours.
> The centre I work in is having a 36 hour non stop trade.
> Who seriously goes Christmas shopping at 3 and 4am?!



mad people that's who!! I saw on TV last year when a shopping centre stayed open all night.the amount of people who still went in the wee hours of the morning was crazy


----------



## Rogue5861 (Nov 19, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Got a new e-cig yesterday. Loving it. Since getting one a couple of months ago I'm down from a 50g pouch lasting 3ish days to a 25g pouch lasting a week and a bit. (morning coffee and after dinner are the hardest ones to give up)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk



Gotta do the same. 50g pouch lasts 4-5 days tops. What model/brand did you buy?


Rick


----------



## champagne (Nov 19, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I hate it when I'm riding a motorcycle and this happens:
> 
> Inconsiderate bus driver! - YouTube



that's why you wear gloves with carbon fibre knuckle. Any cars cut me off I remove their mirror on the way past, they soon learn....


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 19, 2013)

champagne said:


> that's why you wear gloves with carbon fibre knuckle. Any cars cut me off I remove their mirror on the way past, they soon learn....



Accidents happen... i hope those people take you to court. Face the facts... motos are small and easily unseen, this will happen. It was your choice to use ur moto on roads filled with cars, trucks and other large vehicles... yes there are moron drivers of all vehicles but you are more at risk on a moto then in a car


----------



## champagne (Nov 19, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> Accidents happen... i hope those people take you to court. Face the facts... motos are small and easily unseen, this will happen. It was your choice to use ur moto on roads filled with cars, trucks and other large vehicles... yes there are moron drivers of all vehicles but you are more at risk on a moto then in a car



So if a truck runs you and your family off the road its your fault because you choose to drive on the road with large trucks and cars are easily unseen??? Your argument is quiet questionable, as I'm sure your opinion would quickly change if that happen. yes we are easily unseen by people who are unable to check their blind spots before changing lanes, maybe people should learn to drive. you seem very defensive, did someone remove your mirror lol.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 19, 2013)

People don't look properly for bikes but they need to learn to. Cars are very expensive to run and many people have bikes because it's much cheaper as far as petrol goes. Taking a couple more seconds to look properly won't kill you but not doing it could kill someone else, and our lives are just as valuable as anyone else's.


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 19, 2013)

champagne said:


> So if a truck runs you and your family off the road its your fault because you choose to drive on the road with large trucks and cars are easily unseen??? Your argument is quiet questionable, as I'm sure your opinion would quickly change if that happen. yes we are easily unseen by people who are unable to check their blind spots before changing lanes, maybe people should learn to drive. you seem very defensive, did someone remove your mirror lol.



Noone has taken my mirrors . My argument is that bikes are small, uou will be unseen more... therefore expect it? Also if you have an accident your chance of death is way above cars even for simple low speed accidents. There are heaps of retard drivers we know that, but going around punching mirrors makes you way more of a dick than someone unintentionally cutting you off...


----------



## champagne (Nov 19, 2013)

you are kidding right? a truck hitting a small car will do the same damage if not more then a person getting thrown off a bike. I totally agree with you there are a lot of retard drivers that feel that they own the road... You might feel that Im a ''dick'' for smashing someone's mirror that cuts me off but I bet they look over their shoulder everytime they merge after that so if it saves someone else from being cut off and possibly dying then, Im happy to be a ''dick''.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 19, 2013)

I understand what you're saying. I've never taken off anyone's mirror but if I get the chance I'd like to talk to anyone who cut me off, I just wish people would take more care with this kind of thing since it could kill someone. The number one thing we're taught when going for a bike licence in never to trust that anyone on the road will do what they should, you may not stay alive if you don't. It made me more aware as a car driver too, there's been plenty of times when I've been a passenger in my mother's car and I've seen something she hasn't. She's not a bad driver, I've just learned to pick up on a lot of things.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I understand what you're saying. I've never taken off anyone's mirror but if I get the chance I'd like to talk to anyone who cut me off, I just wish people would take more care with this kind of thing since it could kill someone. The number one thing we're taught when going for a bike licence in never to trust that anyone on the road will do what they should, you may not stay alive if you don't. It made me more aware as a car driver too, there's been plenty of times when I've been a passenger in my mother's car and I've seen something she hasn't. She's not a bad driver, I've just learned to pick up on a lot of things.



A lot of bike riders are in cars blind spots and continue to sit their,i drive a lifted 4wd and havent cut off or hit any bikes though. Almost ran over a little mr2 because it was so small and in my blind spot.

If bikes want to be seen either sit eye level or slightly a head of cars next to them or get right out the way. It is a very dangerous position to be putting you self into when even you get on a bike and making youself seen should be #1 priority for any riders. I only ride offroad but from a drivers point of vision bikes are one of the hardest things to see if in a blind spot.




Rick


----------



## Lawra (Nov 19, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> A lot of bike riders are in cars blind spots and continue to sit their,i drive a lifted 4wd and havent cut off or hit any bikes though. Almost ran over a little mr2 because it was so small and in my blind spot.
> 
> If bikes want to be seen either sit eye level or slightly a head of cars next to them or get right out the way. It is a very dangerous position to be putting you self into when even you get on a bike and making youself seen should be #1 priority for any riders. I only ride offroad but from a drivers point of vision bikes are one of the hardest things to see if in a blind spot.
> 
> ...



That's why you check your blind spots. Everyone knows there's a blind spot so it's invalid to say "oh but they were in my blind spot" like it justifies you hitting them.


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 20, 2013)

Lawra said:


> That's why you check your blind spots. Everyone knows there's a blind spot so it's invalid to say "oh but they were in my blind spot" like it justifies you hitting them.



Agreed. Isn't that what a head check is for? 

I've never had any incident myself but have witnessed a car hit a cyclist who was in her 'blind spot' turning in to a petrol station. Even the car driver admitted it was her fault she didn't check properly before turning. For his troubles (riding with correct safety gear and in the bike lane, in accordance with the law) the cyclist was taken to hospital with a broken jaw, broken ribs, broken shoulder, and covered in blood! 

If you don't look and hit anything (property, person, vehicle), or come close, then you shouldn't be driving! Just like breaking any other road rule!


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 20, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Gotta do the same. 50g pouch lasts 4-5 days tops. What model/brand did you buy?
> 
> 
> Rick



Started off with an Apollo Extreme, ordered from the US which worked pretty well, but obviously rollies aren't the same as tailors and I missed the throat hit so I got a Superior eGo and it's excellent. It's one you fill with liquid yourself. Works out a lot cheaper than the pre-filled cartridges. 

The site is apolloecigs.com. And if you Google for discounts you can find 25% off coupons codes within seconds. 

This is what it is:


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 20, 2013)

champagne said:


> You might feel that Im a ''dick'' for smashing someone's mirror that cuts me off but I bet they look over their shoulder everytime they merge after that so if it saves someone else from being cut off and possibly dying then, Im happy to be a ''dick''.


think you being a little bit hopeful here , doubt very much that theyd be looking over their shoulder every single time just because some idiot ( the way theyd see you not me) punched their mirror on one occasion , do you stop to tell them why you knocked off their mirror ? 

any ways now ill address the video that started this 

tahlia , sorry but that video really isnt that bad , to me it looks as though you and a bus both met at a section of the road that was narrow with other cars parked on the side of it , the bus driver clearly leaves your bike plenty of room to pass , it wasnt even near being a bar clipper 

yes you had to move over just a lil bit , but what did you expect that bus driver to do , slam his foot on the brakes do you have any idea the stopping power of a large bus like that ? i just think you reaction , that is throwing it up on youtube titled inconsiderate bus driver was a little bit far , i hardly think that bus driver was being inconsiderate he was simply doing his job 

people sometimes need to remember that some responsibility falls on them when their on the road


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 20, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> think you being a little bit hopeful here , doubt very much that theyd be looking over their shoulder every single time just because some idiot ( the way theyd see you not me) punched their mirror on one occasion , do you stop to tell them why you knocked off their mirror ?
> 
> any ways now ill address the video that started this
> 
> ...



I'll have to respectfully disagree with you here, for the reason that the bus driver is the one responsible for giving way here as their lane is blocked and they overtake into the bikes lane instead of waiting to give way as the law (and common courtesy) says they should. This is a pet peeve of mine! I think 'inconsiderate' is appropriate to the situation and not harsh at all. 

I agree that it is not a 'serious' incident depicted, and nor is that implied by the title.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 20, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> A lot of bike riders are in cars blind spots and continue to sit their,i drive a lifted 4wd and havent cut off or hit any bikes though. Almost ran over a little mr2 because it was so small and in my blind spot.
> 
> If bikes want to be seen either sit eye level or slightly a head of cars next to them or get right out the way. It is a very dangerous position to be putting you self into when even you get on a bike and making youself seen should be #1 priority for any riders. I only ride offroad but from a drivers point of vision bikes are one of the hardest things to see if in a blind spot.
> 
> Rick



I personally don't sit in people's blind spots, but this gets more difficult on highways in heavy traffic. I'd definitely recommend that people do a proper head check before changing lanes though. Anyone in the riding community who sits in blind spots deliberately will be get strips torn off them if other bikers find out that they do it, most of the bikers I've talked to have been responsible ones.



thomasssss said:


> yes you had to move over just a lil bit



Into the *gutter*.








> but what did you expect that bus driver to do , slam his foot on the brakes do you have any idea the stopping power of a large bus like that ?



I expect them to exercise caution and responsibility in a street that they travel all the time and *know *is narrow and that cars park in places that make things difficult. This is just around the corner from where I live and other people in the street have had trouble with the buses too. They come through there too fast and more than one person living in this area has had near misses with them because of that. Even though the speed limit for that road is 50km I was doing 40km because of it being narrow and difficult because of where the cars are parked. 

My lane was clear, the cars were on his side which he would have seen coming around there. as far as the law goes it was him that should have given way which would have been easier for him to do if he was going slower which common sense would advise given that you can't see all the way into that corner when going around it. 

The thing that's easy to forget here is that this all happened within a few seconds, I moved into the gutter because I didn't trust him to stop, and I moved that far over because there was a parked car on the other side of the road.





He was going to have to move in closer to get past it. Had I been driving a car I'll bet he would have been more likely to stop. When this happens you don't have the luxury of analyzing the situation the way you can with a video. 





An incident doesn't have to be a near bar clipper to be too close. I also have to point out that this did not happen to you, and that makes it harder for you to judge the situation. Watching the video from the safety of a computer chair is one thing, experiencing it is quite different.

I stand by calling him inconsiderate.


----------



## brian76 (Nov 20, 2013)

First time I watched the vid I didn't think it looked to bad either....however after some thought and watching it again he is close and you are in the gutter. Not a good spot to be especially on a big cruiser way off line!! At end of day he is on your side of the road if you had been in a car it wouldn't have worked..........
As motorcyclists car, truck and bus drivers are never going to treat is with the same respect!!! 
We just have to watch out for them.....
As for punching mirrors off I hav done this once but I think overall it dose more harm then good. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 20, 2013)

Stop the complaining all of you Bikers and go get a pushie !!!! then you learn the amount of disrespect out there on the roads . Yes a lot of people say that if we want to use the roads and have that respect we should pay rego, Are they the same people that will not pay rego for their 5 or six year olds to ride their bikes because they are learning !! but a learner bike or car has to pay their rego .

A lot of angst against push bikes is because a lot of them don't follow the road rules . that's funny because ALL car and bike users do !!!!!! NOT !! . 

Now for the real reason I wanted to whinge.

Every now and then a thread gets started , I make a comment and think this could get funny or interesting ,come back an hour or so latter only to see ( or NOT SEE ) that the thread is GONE !!! :cry:


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 20, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> . I also have to point out that this did not happen to you, and that makes it harder for you to judge the situation. Watching the video from the safety of a computer chair is one thing, experiencing it is quite different.
> 
> I stand by calling him inconsiderate.


thats fine , i stand by the fact that i still dont think the incident was really that bad , if you hadn't of moved straight to the side of the road ( indicating to him that you where letting him pass ) maybe his actions would of been a lot different 

ill also point out that i too ride bikes im not just some bike hating cage driver 

borntobnude - the only problem i have with push bike riders on the roads is when they ride on the white line , putting themselves at risk when their is a bike path ( that is clearly marked as one ) right next to them that they complained about not having for years , then the second they got it they still ride on the damn white line , that i think is just stupidity on their part


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 20, 2013)

thomasssss;
borntobnude - the only problem i have with push bike riders on the roads is when they ride on the white line said:


> Have you ever had a good look at the amount of rubbish that collects in a bike lane . Yes there are dummies out there but they drive cars and ride bikes as well .
> 
> If you are in Sydney thomasssss ,there is a bike path /lane that is on one side only of a major road and has bikes going both ways , so cars and trucks turning left out of a driveway look to the right and pull out -- no one has died yet but a few have been hurt and I have seen many near misses ( Thanks Clover )


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 20, 2013)

brian76 said:


> First time I watched the vid I didn't think it looked to bad either....however after some thought and watching it again he is close and you are in the gutter. Not a good spot to be especially on a big cruiser way off line!! At end of day he is on your side of the road if you had been in a car it wouldn't have worked..........
> As motorcyclists car, truck and bus drivers are never going to treat is with the same respect!!!
> We just have to watch out for them.....
> As for punching mirrors off I hav done this once but I think overall it dose more harm then good.
> ...



He might have thought I moved over there to let him pass but I did it because besides other bikers telling me not to trust anyone on the road I learned it myself almost every time I went out. My arms are too short to be taking off mirrors but I wouldn't want to risk getting myself in trouble over doing that anyway. 

A couple of months ago I was riding down a suburban street and a lady was coming down another street wanting to turn onto mine. It looked like she was coming up too fast so I put the brakes on just in case and sure enough she pulled out in front of me, but then she saw me and stopped right in front of me instead of continuing on. I think she was a bit stunned, she just stared at me with a blank look and kept going. I laughed and went on my way. 

I've found that truck drivers tend to be better with bikes, but a lot of truck drivers around here also ride bikes so they tend to be more alert.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 20, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Have you ever had a good look at the amount of rubbish that collects in a bike lane . Yes there are dummies out there but they drive cars and ride bikes as well .
> 
> If you are in Sydney thomasssss ,there is a bike path /lane that is on one side only of a major road and has bikes going both ways , so cars and trucks turning left out of a driveway look to the right and pull out -- no one has died yet but a few have been hurt and I have seen many near misses ( Thanks Clover )


im talking about a stretch between mullaway and woolgoolga , have no problem with the ones that ride on the path just those who ignore it after they had a whinge to council that they didnt have one


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 21, 2013)

I would love to get my motor bike license!! That's one thing my parents would kill me for doing though. I'm 23 next week but they say I don't have a good enough attention span to ride a bike on the road lol.


----------



## brian76 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I would love to get my motor bike license!! That's one thing my parents would kill me for doing though. I'm 23 next week but they say I don't have a good enough attention span to ride a bike on the road lol.



Lol......my ex brother in law has a new woman. She just got her bike p,s and has ordered a brand new ktm. She still hasn't told her olds. She's 37!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 21, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I would love to get my motor bike license!! That's one thing my parents would kill me for doing though. I'm 23 next week but they say I don't have a good enough attention span to ride a bike on the road lol.



I have ADD so my attention span isn't always great but I've found that riding actually helps to develop a better attention span. The motivation of course is possible injury or death so it works well. I got my bike learners when I was 22, to start with my Mother was dead against it. These days she's the first to admit that she's never seen me happier and that I have more confidence in everyday life. Sometimes if I'm stressed or it's a nice day she tells me to go for a ride.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 21, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I would love to get my motor bike license!! That's one thing my parents would kill me for doing though. I'm 23 next week but they say I don't have a good enough attention span to ride a bike on the road lol.



My parents hate me riding... When I got my L's the first thing they asked me was how much life insurance I have.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 21, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I have ADD so my attention span isn't always great but I've found that riding actually helps to develop a better attention span. The motivation of course is possible injury or death so it works well. I got my bike learners when I was 22, to start with my Mother was dead against it. These days she's the first to admit that she's never seen me happier and that I have more confidence in everyday life. Sometimes if I'm stressed or it's a nice day she tells me to go for a ride.



Buying my son a bike NOW!!! ------- not ------- he has ADHD------:evil::twisted: he would just take out TOO many others with him


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 21, 2013)

Lawra said:


> My parents hate me riding... When I got my L's the first thing they asked me was how much life insurance I have.



Haha! Oh dear! That sounds like something mine would say lol!


----------



## Lawra (Nov 22, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Buying my son a bike NOW!!! ------- not ------- he has ADHD------:evil::twisted: he would just take out TOO many others with him



I've always wondered if I have ADHD or something... My boss just puts as: Lawra and her "oo shiny things!" *runs away* because I'm so easily distracted...

I dislike labels though and find them to do more harm than good.

Buy your son a bike because it will teach him more than you can.

I learnt more within the first hour of having my red P's than the entire year on my L's.

Stop being a helicopter parent 

The worst thing my parents ever did was forbid me from doing things like a) owning a snake b) getting a bike license c) owning a bike d) everything else that I've done up til now


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 22, 2013)

I learned more about concentration and what to expect on the road in my (almost) 2 years of riding a motorcycle than I have in 6 years of driving a car. I found it made me a better car driver. I sold my car last year because I wasn't using it enough to justify the cost of having it, I didn't drive any car at all for 8 months, then when I did I had to remember how to work everything again haha. It just doesn't feel right to me anymore


----------



## Tabby (Nov 26, 2013)

The amount of in-genuine, dishonest, unreliable and just plain RUDE people who are involved within the reptile community is absolutely disgraceful. 
Im only 19 and i pride myself on possessing the opposites those qualities, and honestly I'm finding it harder and harder to continue to deal with this 

Its disappointing because i think we all want to see the reptile industry expand in Australia, but how can we expect parents to expose their children to the amount of filth being spread by ADULTS!!!
your supposed to be setting a GOOD example for the coming generations.

#disgusted


----------



## Lawra (Nov 26, 2013)

Mitchtabb said:


> The amount of in-genuine, dishonest, unreliable and just plain RUDE people who are involved within the reptile community is absolutely disgraceful.
> Im only 19 and i pride myself on possessing those qualities, and honestly I'm finding it harder and harder to continue to deal with this
> 
> Its disappointing because i think we all want to see the reptile industry expand in Australia, but how can we expect parents to expose their children to the amount of filth being spread by ADULTS!!!
> ...



Pride yourself on possessing the qualities you listed? I hope that's a typo. 

There are oxygen thieves in every walk of life, I don't think they're confined to just the reptile industry. 

Can I ask what you're specifically referring to?


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I would love to get my motor bike license!! That's one thing my parents would kill me for doing though. I'm 23 next week but they say I don't have a good enough attention span to ride a bike on the road lol.


I think that you will find that you will have more focus on a bike because once you put on that helmet you can block out the rest of the world. Go for it.

- - - Updated - - -

I was at Australia Zoo yesterday and we watched the tiger show that was literally minutes before the attack, glad we didn't stay after the show like my son wanted to do or the kids would have seen the attack. Glad to hear that the trainer Dave is doing well in hospital. I also had relatives over from England who are a little taken back from this and the fatal shark attack in WA the other day.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 28, 2013)

My whinge for the day, a certain keeper, wannabe breeder, enters animals purchased from respected established breeders into the Royal Easter Show as their own and wins 3 ribbons. Please, breed some of your own outstanding animals and enter them instead of claiming the glory from someone elses lines.


----------



## Shotta (Nov 28, 2013)

when you get bitten by mosquito's inbetween your fingers!! wanna cut my fingers off


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 12, 2014)

When you here about an arrest in your suburb, then they show where it happened and you know the person who lives there......

i actually find this kind of funny. Love his gun lol
Tasered man had fake gun made from toilet rolls, court hears


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 13, 2014)

When some rotter parks their whopping great truck and trailer across your driveway and your in a hurry to grab stuff and pick up your Child from school...... I just held my hand on the horn till him and every-one else came running out of the shops across the street lol He all but crawled into his truck(with a lot of choice adjectives ringing through the air lol)


----------



## critterguy (Feb 13, 2014)

Why are so many owners not willing to freight, I know it's a hassle but reptiles are so much cheaper down south than up here.
Is it heaps stressful on the reptiles, is that why so many won't?


----------



## RedFox (Feb 13, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Why are so many owners not willing to freight, I know it's a hassle but reptiles are so much cheaper down south than up here.
> Is it heaps stressful on the reptiles, is that why so many won't?



No not that stressful on the reptile. Most of mine have been freighted with no ill effects. Sellers just might not want the extra hassle and to pay for permits when they can sell locally quite easily.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 13, 2014)

That and they may live quite a distance from the airport so they may then lose $50-100 off the sale due to travel expenses


----------



## critterguy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey silverbeast, haven't seen you in inverts for ages.


----------



## Cypher69 (Feb 14, 2014)

Last Sunday eve, my landlord calls me to give me 3 weeks notice to vacate the place...because he wants to move his family to move in.
I love the place I'm in, it's old, it's run down but I always feel at peace & relaxed when I'm at home...so it's quite the shock, I'm getting kicked out.

After 2 days of panicking & trying to work out a strategy to get the necessary funds needed before I even attempted to look for another place...I decided to have a look at Dept. Fair Trading's website to see where I stood in the matter.

Turns out the landlord needs to give me notice in writing & not over the phone & more importantly, it's not 21 days notice BUT 90 days.

Hmmm....I can do the right thing & inform the landlord straight away that he has his facts wrong OR I can give him a taste of his own medicine & inform him on the 21st day...???


----------



## critterguy (Feb 14, 2014)

Do the right thing but try to be out by the 21 days, should be enough time to get a place if you take some time off, I don't miss renting or being in those kind of situations.

- - - Updated - - -

I agree with those points made by Redfox and Silverbeast, in those situations it wouldn't be viable to send them by AAE.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 14, 2014)

Cypher69 said:


> Last Sunday eve, my landlord calls me to give me 3 weeks notice to vacate the place...because he wants to move his family to move in.
> I love the place I'm in, it's old, it's run down but I always feel at peace & relaxed when I'm at home...so it's quite the shock, I'm getting kicked out.
> 
> After 2 days of panicking & trying to work out a strategy to get the necessary funds needed before I even attempted to look for another place...I decided to have a look at Dept. Fair Trading's website to see where I stood in the matter.
> ...



Give it a week, THEN, inform him of the 90 days written notice, chances are he knows the rules anyway. Just make sure you're definitely right first 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 14, 2014)

Cypher69 said:


> Last Sunday eve, my landlord calls me to give me 3 weeks notice to vacate the place...because he wants to move his family to move in.
> I love the place I'm in, it's old, it's run down but I always feel at peace & relaxed when I'm at home...so it's quite the shock, I'm getting kicked out.
> 
> After 2 days of panicking & trying to work out a strategy to get the necessary funds needed before I even attempted to look for another place...I decided to have a look at Dept. Fair Trading's website to see where I stood in the matter.
> ...


Sorry to hear your stress Cyper,where are you located,perhaps some can offer suggestions or help in other ways


----------



## Cypher69 (Feb 14, 2014)

Cheers guys. I inspected a unit yesterday & submitted my application this morning. I've another one to check out tomorrow morning.
Being the weekend, I guess I won't hear from either real estates until Monday/ Tues next week.
Depending on the outcome will determine how soon I inform the landlord that he has his facts wrong.
If I can move out within 21 days I will, if it's proving to be a hassle (& not worth the stress), I'll insist on the 90 days.

Yeah, hindsight's a great thing...I should've bought a place 20 years ago. These days, it's a dream out of my reach.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 15, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Hey silverbeast, haven't seen you in inverts for ages.




Hey dude, yeah I havent been on much at all, it turned into a "game" for young posters to post nonsense to get awards and posts up so I left! I'll probably go back and have a read soon!


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 18, 2014)

Sick of armadillo lizards being called thorny devils!!!:facepalm:


----------



## Boiga (Feb 18, 2014)

champagne said:


> that's why you wear gloves with carbon fibre knuckle. Any cars cut me off I remove their mirror on the way past, they soon learn....



Wow man, you may just be the coolest "dude" ever. Can I have your autograph "rad-man"?
Seriously, one day you'll do that to the wrong person and either end up under their car or with a boot impression on your head.


----------



## Ellannn (Feb 19, 2014)

Ugh I have a job interview tomorrow and Friday. I hope I get tomorrow's one though. I desperately need a full time job instead of continuing working 20 hours a week. Wish me luck!! I have all my limbs crossed lol. I'm so nervous, I hate interviews.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good luck [MENTION=37437]Ellannn[/MENTION]

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 20, 2014)

GRRR finally found the perfect pressie for my teenage son only to be found they wont ship to Australia!!! I cant justify the prices anyone in Australia is charging....okay, whinge over...first world problems lol!


----------



## Lawra (Feb 20, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> GRRR finally found the perfect pressie for my teenage son only to be found they wont ship to Australia!!! I cant justify the prices anyone in Australia is charging....okay, whinge over...first world problems lol!



I'm intrigued... What are you looking for?


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 20, 2014)

Missing my old motos  saw pics of my old race bike and got very nostalgic. Just sold my dirt bike too, which was an absolute blast to ride. Definitely missing it. 

Looks like I'm taking the roadie to work tomorrow to make myself feel better


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 20, 2014)

Lawra said:


> I'm intrigued... What are you looking for?



Lawra I'm looking for a PDS series oscilloscope for under $300! Until this week I didn't know what it even was lol . I'm still not sure ! My son is a bit of a computer and electronics geek, bless him lol !


----------



## Lawra (Feb 20, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> Lawra I'm looking for a PDS series oscilloscope for under $300! Until this week I didn't know what it even was lol . I'm still not sure ! My son is a bit of a computer and electronics geek, bless him lol !



Cool! Does he want a specific model? They tend to get pretty pricey.


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 20, 2014)

Lawra, Yes! I have found that out lol! I found one but Amazon wont ship it here. I think I may have solved the problem by finding the trader direct and It looks like I can purchase from him. It will be the only thing he gets this birthday lol A big Price item....I could be buying a girlfriend for my Cape York on Saturday's expo! Ah well....maybe next time....


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 20, 2014)

RIP jack...:cry:

Dont trust pet shops


----------



## MesseNoire (Feb 20, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> RIP jack...:cry:
> 
> Dont trust pet shops



Who is jack? Sorry for your loss.
Would you mind PMing me which pet shop?


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 20, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> Lawra I'm looking for a PDS series oscilloscope for under $300! Until this week I didn't know what it even was lol . I'm still not sure ! My son is a bit of a computer and electronics geek, bless him lol !


Wow! That brings back memories,My sister and I used to play with my dads oscilloscope at his electronics shop all the time when we were kids.


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 20, 2014)

that would be my sons dream! He would be in heaven if we had a electronic shop! lol


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 20, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> Who is jack? Sorry for your loss.
> Would you mind PMing me which pet shop?


He was my rabbit.

no in particular pet shop. Just any pets I've bought from a pet shop haven't lasted overly long. Longest living is my dog who I've had for six years. He's still going


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 23, 2014)

My adult brother brought his friends and their kids over to "play" with my snakes. I made up some story as to why I couldn't get them out. I don't know these folks and boy did they get narky at me! I'm all for letting my friends handle them when I think the time is okay but really? Or am I being unreasonable ? One boy only shed yesterday and needed a his first bath to remove a small patch of shed off. I thought he'd had enough stress for one day lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 23, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> My adult brother brought his friends and their kids over to "play" with my snakes. I made up some story as to why I couldn't get them out. I don't know these folks and boy did they get narky at me! I'm all for letting my friends handle them when I think the time is okay but really? Or am I being unreasonable ? One boy only shed yesterday and needed a his first bath to remove a small patch of shed off. I thought he'd had enough stress for one day lol


No you're not being unreasonable


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 23, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> My adult brother brought his friends and their kids over to "play" with my snakes. I made up some story as to why I couldn't get them out. I don't know these folks and boy did they get narky at me! I'm all for letting my friends handle them when I think the time is okay but really? Or am I being unreasonable ? One boy only shed yesterday and needed a his first bath to remove a small patch of shed off. I thought he'd had enough stress for one day lol


I would not even need an excuse for saying no to people that I did not know.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 23, 2014)

I think my woma thinks my Quaker is a treat...


----------



## Lawra (Feb 23, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> My adult brother brought his friends and their kids over to "play" with my snakes. I made up some story as to why I couldn't get them out. I don't know these folks and boy did they get narky at me! I'm all for letting my friends handle them when I think the time is okay but really? Or am I being unreasonable ? One boy only shed yesterday and needed a his first bath to remove a small patch of shed off. I thought he'd had enough stress for one day lol



You weren't unreasonable at all, I have only let select friends handle my snakes for short periods of time. If I was faced with that position, regardless of whether my snakes were well or not, I would be chasing them out of my home with a large stick! Some people are just stupid.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 24, 2014)

Someone in our street thought it was a good idea to give their little girl a megaphone to play with. We've been hearing that for the last couple of months.

- - - Updated - - -



MissScarlett said:


> My adult brother brought his friends and their kids over to "play" with my snakes. I made up some story as to why I couldn't get them out. I don't know these folks and boy did they get narky at me! I'm all for letting my friends handle them when I think the time is okay but really? Or am I being unreasonable ? One boy only shed yesterday and needed a his first bath to remove a small patch of shed off. I thought he'd had enough stress for one day lol



Why should they get angry because you want to be considerate to your animals? I think you did the right thing, some people just don't realise that snakes aren't like dogs and cats, they need to be treated differently and aren't toys. If they can't respect your concern for your animals I'd say they're the ones that have the problem. It also seems rude to me that they assumed before speaking to you that they could handle the animals.


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 24, 2014)

I just ordered a load of new tools at work. Looks like I'll be getting a second Christmas in March


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 24, 2014)

Love going to other peoples bathroom and changing the toilet roll to the correct and easier way.... Jeeez how hard can it be


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 24, 2014)

^That sounds kinda creepy lol


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, my turn....

People who obviously can't spell and don't care!
-Buy a dictionary or get an app.

People who type "lol"
-Do you say it too?

People who ask for a snake ID.
-Seriously there are so many snake ID sites, don't be so lazy!

People who need advice after buying a reptile.
-Please, the internet, and these things that have been around for a couple of years called books, not quite sure when they started. Most likely before stupid people were allowed pets!

People who just have no bloody idea!!!!!!!!!!!
-Get a new hobby!!!!!!!!! (knitting is good).


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 24, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Love going to other peoples bathroom and changing the toilet roll to the correct and easier way.... Jeeez how hard can it be



Lol ! I do that too! Bahahaha


----------



## Woma_Wild (Feb 25, 2014)

People using their mobiles at weddings, etc. getting on Facebook or whatever.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 25, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> Ok, my turn....
> 
> People who obviously can't spell and don't care!
> -Buy a dictionary or get an app.
> ...



Agree with all of the above but the snake I'D. Even with ID sites and lots of pics on the internet a person who isn't used to IDing snakes can get it wrong. Posting in the ID forum or on facebook is normally a good way to get a decent ID. 

Although there are a lot of people who guess on fb a consensus is normally reached.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 25, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Love going to other peoples bathroom and changing the toilet roll to the correct and easier way.... Jeeez how hard can it be



As long as the right way is with the toilet paper hanging over the top with the print showing.  

On another note...

Back to work today, to earn back all the money I spent on holidays.


----------



## critterguy (Feb 25, 2014)

Took me a while to get used to some of the online lingo including lol, now it's second nature and yes I do say it out aloud as I'm not much of a laughing person, so saying lol is easier and still get's the message across that something is funny.

Yeah I agree on the mobile phones while the wedding is happening, like in a cinema I turn mine off.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll tell you all two things that really makes my blood boil....

First thing: When I go to the petrol station on a hot day to fill up, and I have to park behind another car and wait for them to finish before I can use the pump. But instead of that person simply fuelling up, running in to pay, and then running back out (because they are aware that there is someone behind them waiting to use the pump) jumping in their car and driving off, they decide they are going to do their weekly shopping inside as well. So they take their damn time buying everything they need, sometimes taking a good 15 minutes, while more cars join the queue for the pump. We all sit in our cars sweating in the scorching summer sun, and then finally an idiot casually strolls out with bags of stuff in both hands, takes their time loading it into their car, slowly gets into their car and slowly drives off completely unaware of the long line cars that have built up behind them all that time. It really makes me mad. When you buy petrol, and you need to do some shopping, then go and pay for the petrol, then come back outside, move you car to a parking space and then go back inside to do your shopping. Don't leave you car at the pump, making the rest of us wait in the hot sun. I feel like taking a baseball bat to people that do this.

Second thing: When I have to stop behind a dozen cars for a red arrow at the traffic lights, and after waiting for what seems like forever, the lights change to a green arrow and the first car in line slowly makes the turn at a snails pace, ensuring that only 3-4 other cars make the turn before the lights turn amber. So the rest of us remain stuck at the lights for what seems like eternity. When I am first in line, I make the turn as fast as I can because I am aware of all the cars behind me, and I want to give as many of them a chance to make the turn before the lights turn amber. But I guess some people just have no decency, or are completely in their own tiny world.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 25, 2014)

At least 60 pets buried in my yard.... Good place for future archeology research


----------



## Tinky (Feb 26, 2014)

Trying to not be single and owning reptiles. For my age bracked the two seem to be incompatiable.


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow our daughter just came home from school ----- Funny it finished at 3;00pm YESTERDAY !!!!!:evil:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 26, 2014)

People who judge without seeing both sides, I do not like it............


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 27, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> People who judge without seeing both sides, I do not like it............



I hate this too! I believe it's extremely important to make sure you have *all* the facts even if one side of a story seems convincing. I've fallen into that trap before and then felt horrible when I looked into it properly and saw how much I had wrong. It's definitely not a mistake I want to make again. The major problem with things like this is that sometimes gathering all the facts can be a long and difficult process, and many people can't be bothered and make judgements quickly. It's a human thing to do but since it can go so wrong I wish people would take the time.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 27, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I hate this too! I believe it's extremely important to make sure you have *all* the facts even if one side of a story seems convincing. I've fallen into that trap before and then felt horrible when I looked into it properly and saw how much I had wrong. It's definitely not a mistake I want to make again. The major problem with things like this is that sometimes gathering all the facts can be a long and difficult process, and many people can't be bothered and make judgements quickly. It's a human thing to do but since it can go so wrong I wish people would take the time.


Yes, I learned it is very human to judge, but I believe it is imperative to look at both sides of the coin. Sometimes too People like the excitement of the seeing the worst in a story. It can make themselves or their life feel/look better, never mind it is learning experiences whatever side of the pineapple you're on


----------



## Woma_Wild (Feb 27, 2014)

Tinky said:


> Trying to not be single and owning reptiles. For my age bracked the two seem to be incompatiable.



Try having a partner that isn't too keen about animals and a kid that is allergic to cats... I have 3.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 27, 2014)

Woma_Wild said:


> Try having a partner that isn't too keen about animals and a kid that is allergic to cats... I have 3.


I have found it is better to be single than having some-one whining about my Reptiles/animals and trying to enforce their will over mine in whether I get more or not! The allergy issue I fix with allergy meds(Daughter is allergic to pollen's though not Kitties) I am doomed to singledom lol(surrounded by reptiles though so I am happier)


----------



## longqi (Mar 3, 2014)

Had a European film crew want to shoot some snakes
All arranged for months
No fee discussed
They just wanted to make a donation
Teed up cheap contacts accommodation and transport for them etc etc all over Indonesia
Worked with them for 18hrs setting up cobras vipers kraits pythons etc

Gave a donation
1 lousy dollar

As I walked away something must have accidentally nudged a tripod
7000 euros worth of camera and concrete dont mix well it seems
Splintering crunchy sound was music to my ears

But its ok
I gave them back their $1 as a donation to cover any damage

Never again
Fourth time weve been ripped off by film crews


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 3, 2014)

[MENTION=20112]longqi[/MENTION], that is a disgusting display.... Unfortunately it seems to be an inherent trait in many people to use and abuse as much as possible. A dollar? That is simply insulting. I'm not for retaliation in general, but I am very glad their tripod somehow happened to hit the deck. What selfish fools.


----------



## Lawra (Mar 3, 2014)

[MENTION=20112]longqi[/MENTION] I believe that karma was at play  I hope they saw it as such anyway.

What lousy people, it's just plain rude.


----------



## longqi (Mar 4, 2014)

Too funny today
They sent someone around to 'discus' payment for the camera

Never said a word
Let 2 spitters out in the lounge and walked into the toilet

Front door slammed before the toilet door even shut


----------



## Umbral (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol nice, there's nothing like giving people what they deserve.


----------



## Cypher69 (Mar 4, 2014)

People who deliberately act like an A-Hole just to get under your skin & feel superior about themselves.
My last landlord txts me a msg asking me what's a convenient time for me to do the final inspection on the place I vacated lastweek.
I replied 1:30pm...then proceeded to wait til 2:30 before he eventually returned my calls on where he was...
His response, "I'm at work, I won't be able to get there until 5-6pm...I just can't drop everything because you expect me to be there at 1:30."

Why the hell txt me, asking me to nominate a time when he knew all along that it was going to be around 5-6pm when he'd be available???


----------



## OldestMagician (Mar 4, 2014)

Real estates are terrible I've found. We're moving out at the moment and we had an inspection at 4:30 which is perfect for me as I can get home from work and make sure everything is tidy (plus I don't like people I don't know wandering around my house when I'm not there). So I asked the real estate whether they could make any weekday showings around the 4:30 mark. She said "no worries" and the next day we had a letter saying they were coming around another day at 3pm.
I genuinely forgot about it as it was a day when I was moving some more stuff and got home at 4, the house was a tip as I had just finished moving a load of stuff. 
Just made me laugh because if they had kept to their word then the house would have been clean and tidy, rather than a complete mess.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 4, 2014)

What were people expecting
The dark, cruel truth behind snake-skin accessories - Yahoo!7


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 4, 2014)

[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION] that's revolting 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 5, 2014)

We moved on the 23rd of December, now we're moving again because this place is too small. It was good for something temporary, it was the only place we could go to where we wouldn't have to get rid of our animals. Sadly 2 of my snakes died in one of the heat waves in January because they had to be kept in a metal garage, no room for them in the enclosures in the house. The place we're going to on Friday is much bigger and the enclosures will easily fit there. That makes me feel much better!


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 5, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:evil::twisted:


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 5, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:evil::twisted:



Hey,

How are things going with your daughter?

Edit:
I'm sorry mate, I just saw your other thread.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 6, 2014)

Not being able to keep any sp of native mammals on a recreational license in QLD, the main one that I'm keen on is the Spinifex hopping mouse as I like mice and those buds don't readily stink up the enclosure like european ones do and are fairly interesting.

I also prefer mice over rats as they don't go through the food as quickly and aren't usually as noisy at night. 
Although if I could keep a native sp of rat it would be the Giant white-tailed rat, my dog killed one that entered our yard while we were out once ages ago, thought it was a ring tail possum at first glance, friggin huge :shock:, he got in trouble.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 6, 2014)

People who are surprised that you cannot keep Fish in a bag in a car(middle of the day while they shop) for hours................... Then want you to replace the fish because they......... Died :shock:


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 7, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> People who are surprised that you cannot keep Fish in a bag in a car(middle of the day while they shop) for hours................... Then want you to replace the fish because they......... Died :shock:



Or those kids who say they want that specific fish in a tank of 100


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 10, 2014)

Why are so many things called "stag horn" whe stags don't have horns.... They have antlers


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 10, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Why are so many things called "stag horn" whe stags don't have horns.... They have antlers


For the same reason that a king brown (mulga) isn't actually a brown snake but a black snake, people didn't know better when naming it.

- - - Updated - - -

I had the best day today, I completed a venomous snake handling course and got to play with some pythons then some colubrids and then moved onto the good stuff , RBB , spotted blacks , blue bellied blacks , colletts , mulga's , eastern brown snake , death adder and a coastal taipan. All so much fun then we got to tube an old slow eastern brown.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 11, 2014)

After working over 70 hours a week and getting one day off every 3 weeks since mid Jan things slowed down for a week and now we are getting grapes in from other regions. Hopefully it won't be as hectic as I get the keys to my new house next Tuesday and need to fix a few things and clean the old house to sell it ASAP.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations on the new house [MENTION=27245]Umbral[/MENTION] and I hope things slow down for you so you can get your stuff done.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks, the only positive is that this is my first vintage with Winemaker as my title and it's the best Hunter vintage in over ten years. If I can't make some decent Booz in a year like this I need to find a new profession.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 11, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Thanks, the only positive is that this is my first vintage with Winemaker as my title and it's the best Hunter vintage in over ten years. If I can't make some decent Booz in a year like this I need to find a new profession.


That is a very admirable title  my claim to fame is a Plant and Fish wrangler lol Your title sounds much more classy


----------



## Umbral (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know CM, I would love to watch someone try and Wrangle plants lol, maybe I have a twisted mind but I picture someone shouting at plants trying to get them to move.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 11, 2014)

Umbral said:


> I don't know CM, I would love to watch someone try and Wrangle plants lol, maybe I have a twisted mind but I picture someone shouting at plants trying to get them to move.


Oooo yesss we have some mighty fierce darn plants out here in tha Boon Docks lol (twisted minds are far more interesting than straight ones any-how lol)


----------



## Umbral (Mar 11, 2014)

If mine were any more twisted Id be a rope.


----------



## littlemay (Mar 12, 2014)

I am so disgusted right now.. Went to the GP today to get a new mental health care plan drawn up for this year (you have to get these done yearly to claim psych sessions with medicare). Went to a bulk billing GP where they put a note on your slip regarding the nature of your visit. I was waiting there for nearly two hours, while i watched people arrive, see a doctor, get medication and leave, while i continued to wait. I finally got called and the doc. went through the usual questions and forms with me, taking all in all about 20 minutes. Before i left he sort of paused and asked me how long i had been waiting, when i told him he gave me a bit of a sheepish look and explained that 'some doctors won't take patients that need mental health evaluations done, because it takes so long'.

I couldn't believe what i had heard, he was pretty much saying that doctors had seen what i had come in for and elected to take other patients over me, for nearly two hours, because they just couldn't be bothered! Is this really the way mental health is treated in this country?!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 13, 2014)

littlemay said:


> I am so disgusted right now.. Went to the GP today to get a new mental health care plan drawn up for this year (you have to get these done yearly to claim psych sessions with medicare). Went to a bulk billing GP where they put a note on your slip regarding the nature of your visit. I was waiting there for nearly two hours, while i watched people arrive, see a doctor, get medication and leave, while i continued to wait. I finally got called and the doc. went through the usual questions and forms with me, taking all in all about 20 minutes. Before i left he sort of paused and asked me how long i had been waiting, when i told him he gave me a bit of a sheepish look and explained that 'some doctors won't take patients that need mental health evaluations done, because it takes so long'.
> 
> I couldn't believe what i had heard, he was pretty much saying that doctors had seen what i had come in for and elected to take other patients over me, for nearly two hours, because they just couldn't be bothered! Is this really the way mental health is treated in this country?!


I found it much more easier going through the local mental health unit, you are dealt with quickly and efficiently. I found it that way, I tried the GP route and it was the same song different dance partner. I am in QLD, perhaps it differs from state to state? It is all covered by public health. 

It is rotten that the GP's have this attitude, but to be honest most of them do not have any idea when it comes to the needs of mental health patients. There are a few however that do really care. Mental health has come a very long way in the last decade especially, sadly it still has a long way to go though.....


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm beginning to think there is no point posting on this forum anymore as people just either don't quite get it or just know better!!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 14, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> I'm beginning to think there is no point posting on this forum anymore as people just either don't quite get it or just know better!!!


Just keep gliding along on your smug rug, when it gets ripped out from under you.... Just clamber back on up and proceed to your next destination lol :lol:


----------



## OldestMagician (Mar 14, 2014)

Riding my motorcycle to work today and was running low on fuel so I switched to the Reserve, engine died right at the base of the Gateway Bridge so I started walking to the nearest petrol station to get a jerry can and some petrol. About 5 minutes from the petrol station (after about 15 minutes of walking) I got a call from the police "We got a call about your motorbike on the side of the highway, if you go back there's an RACQ van waiting to take you to a safe place". 

Turned back around and walked all the way back, was wearing a hoodie and motorcycle jacket so at this point I'm drenched with sweat. He puts some petrol in my bike and it starts up. Turns out the nozzle for the reserve fuel is blocked.

Great way to start my Friday. Good thing that work aren't worried at all about being late if you have a decent reason.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 14, 2014)

OldestMagician said:


> Riding my motorcycle to work today and was running low on fuel so I switched to the Reserve, engine died right at the base of the Gateway Bridge so I started walking to the nearest petrol station to get a jerry can and some petrol. About 5 minutes from the petrol station (after about 15 minutes of walking) I got a call from the police "We got a call about your motorbike on the side of the highway, if you go back there's an RACQ van waiting to take you to a safe place".
> 
> Turned back around and walked all the way back, was wearing a hoodie and motorcycle jacket so at this point I'm drenched with sweat. He puts some petrol in my bike and it starts up. Turns out the nozzle for the reserve fuel is blocked.
> 
> Great way to start my Friday. Good thing that work aren't worried at all about being late if you have a decent reason.


I hope your day got better and the weekend is awesome for you


----------



## bumble (Mar 24, 2014)

Just got my KTM . Going to be a supermoto project  aahhh I can feel my wallet getting lighter already lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 24, 2014)

bumble said:


> Just got my KTM . Going to be a supermoto project  aahhh I can feel my wallet getting lighter already lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet!! What model kato is it?


----------



## bumble (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39765]MissDangerous[/MENTION] 
It's a lc4 580
Here's a pic







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumble (Mar 24, 2014)

And yes I repainted the factory fairings for a more fluro orange lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39613]bumble[/MENTION], that is awesome! You will have such a blast on that thing... We have an LC4 640 motard in the garage, I can't wait to ride it. I'm tempted to go a tard for my next bike, after owning a CRF250R I'm totally converted to the riding style of dirt bikes/motards


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39613]bumble[/MENTION], can never have too much orange


----------



## bumble (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeh I have had cbr250rr ( L's ) r6 and a raptor 660 , sold it all up about 3 years ago and the bug hit me just before Xmas so I went looking for something 500 or bigger and this came up "
Not running , can't engage first " well got it cheap and took it for a spin today in the rain lol yehhhh bit rusty on my riding but it was fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumble (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39765]MissDangerous[/MENTION] 
At a girl  that your 640 I take it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 24, 2014)

My wallet empty thanks to my baby


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 24, 2014)

Haha sounds like fun! Nothing like a good project bike to fill the garage, empty your wallet and leave you addicted to mods... My zxr400 track bike did that to me 

Nah the kato is my bf's, very kindly has given me free rein to ride anything in the garage.. Including the 2011 gixxer thou lol 
Haven't taken him up on it yet, but keen as to get on the kato in the next few weeks.


Make sure you post some updated pics as you progress with the motard project!







My ride is a fz6r with the throttle restriction removed so it's not quite LAMS approved anymore. Lots of fun and very comfy 

@MrThumper, that is one serious machine!! Very impressive!


----------



## bumble (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol
Throttle restriction , yehhhhhh had a throttle stick on me today that fun , my knee too the low side fall  not do fun lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 28, 2014)

This week
Monday-sick
Tuesday - panic attack
Wednesday - Hospital
Thursday - Anxiety 
Friday - School 

#TeenagerLifeProblems


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 28, 2014)

this week I was sick, and today im flooded in!


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 28, 2014)

Some of you may remember that a work mate of mine had a high voltage electrical accident just over 12 months ago and nearly died. His arms were so burnt that he had to have one amputated just below the elbow and the other just above his elbow. He came into work this week to show us how his rehab is going and has one prosthesis finally finished and fitted. He can now shave his face for the first time since his accident.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 28, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Some of you may remember that a work mate of mine had a high voltage electrical accident just over 12 months ago and nearly died. His arms were so burnt that he had to have one amputated just below the elbow and the other just above his elbow. He came into work this week to show us how his rehab is going and has one prosthesis finally finished and fitted. He can now shave his face for the first time since his accident.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How awesome is that, very humbling to read. Makes me appreciate myself a bit more(I have health issues but none like that) Good on him and I wish him continued success and support in his rehabilitation. Thanks for sharing


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 28, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> How awesome is that, very humbling to read. Makes me appreciate myself a bit more(I have health issues but none like that) Good on him and I wish him continued success and support in his rehabilitation. Thanks for sharing


Yes he was a very active and determined man. He is over 50 and took up mountain bike riding about 6 years ago as a big lifestyle change and was competing on the world stage in 24 hour solo endurance races. He has not been able to get on a bike since for obvious reasons but has finished the last Gold Coast half marathon. He is a big inspiration to me and he is planning on returning to work in some capacity. He didn't give up and that is what I think we can all take from him and apply to our lives.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 28, 2014)

People are so freaking careless and stupid with their animals and treat their pets like inanimate objects that they can just buy and sell as they please. Never mind the fact that it's a living, breathing creature, as long as you can make a quick buck out of it. *rant over*


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 29, 2014)

A big I hate you to the guy who decided to change the western sydney line train time tables. Getting up at 4:30 to be able to get to work by 8am when it's only 30 minutes away is ridiculous.


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 29, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Some of you may remember that a work mate of mine had a high voltage electrical accident just over 12 months ago and nearly died. His arms were so burnt that he had to have one amputated just below the elbow and the other just above his elbow. He came into work this week to show us how his rehab is going and has one prosthesis finally finished and fitted. He can now shave his face for the first time since his accident.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



wow.hes 1 lucky guy to still be here, just when ya thought u were having a bad day and u hear something like this……. It doesn't compare

- - - Updated - - -



Ellannn said:


> A big I hate you to the guy who decided to change the western sydney line train time tables. Getting up at 4:30 to be able to get to work by 8am when it's only 30 minutes away is ridiculous.



Huh?? Stuff that!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2014)

20 years ago today we lost Kurt Cobain. RIP


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Apr 5, 2014)

1994 was a devastating year for the music industry Kurt died and Bieber was born


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nirvana


----------



## RedFox (Apr 5, 2014)

Take a rest, as a friend, as an old memoria.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Take a rest, as a friend, as an old memoria.


Triple J has a Nirvana special on today at 12.00pm.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Apr 5, 2014)

I need to vent. I drank far to much last night I feel horrible and ive got no one else to blame


----------



## MissDangerous (Apr 6, 2014)

^this will be me in the morning.. My sympathies! Have to work the early shift too


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 9, 2014)

$700 to save my guinea pig:shock:

- - - Updated - - -

She was worth it


----------



## Lawra (Apr 10, 2014)

So I try to be more social and get fit by starting indoor spot on a Tuesday night... We play a different sport every week and are in mixed boy-girl teams... Fun, right?

It was, until an opponent and I locked shins playing soccer. Long story short - all day wednesday spent at the drs and getting x-rayed, on bed rest until at least Sunday. I was supposed to start a new job today but it's not going to happen, can't even put weight on it. My whole right leg in in a stupid bandage/splint thing because I've badly sprained my ankle and done something to my shin that I guess means it's fractured?

Oh and after I got home on Tues night I burnt the back of my right leg on my bf's bike exhaust when I was getting off. Right behind where my shin got hit. 

No walking, no riding, no working...

Drinking it is! With fingers crossed for everyone further north with Cycl Ita rolling in and hoping it doesn't decide to head down the coast.


----------



## critterguy (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankfully am now down home for a visit, not up North like normally am, shouldn't hit Townsville too badly but poor Cooktown and surrounds.


----------



## RedFox (Apr 14, 2014)

Well luckily Cyclone was a bit if a non-event for us in Cairns. I was prepared for the worst. 

More good news, through some strange events I brought home my first carpet python although it isn't what I was expecting my first carpet to be. 

I was meant to get my a carpet python freighted up with another woma, last Friday night. But with the cyclone closing in I got the sender to postpone it until Wednesday. 

Anyway a local breeder decided to have a facebook auction to pass some time while we were all waiting for the storm to pass and I won. I guess the one being freighted would be the first carpet I paid for and the one I won will be first carpet I brought home.


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Apr 14, 2014)

How can a deaf person talk to themselves if theyv never heard how a word sounds? ?


----------



## longqi (Apr 15, 2014)

Had a report on facebook whinging about snakes being kept in 'appalling conditions' in a shop near Ubud
All the so called animal lover screaming about cruelty etc
Demanded we help sort it out
I suggested relaxing until we could get there to see the truth
Immediately blasted by idiots demanding we go straight away
My reply snake rescues come first then we will look

They start demanding that 3 albino burmese and other exotics get taken by us and released in a nice river gorge??
My reply
OK the snakes are in pristine condition
Very well fed and spotlessly clean
Boxes are too small for 3 bigger ones
Owner has taken on board some suggestions
Exotic snakes and albinos cannot be released
So who will chip in to buy 3 larger enclosures for the owner

Instant silence

Bear in mind that these are exactly the same people who just donated $10.000 to BARC so that BARC can have its own monkey zoo with no intention of rehabilitation or release because the monkeys will make BARC a motza

But donate $300max towards helping snakes???
No way Jose


----------



## RedFox (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=20112]longqi[/MENTION] some people... 

I wish the Qantas freight wasn't so late. I'm so tired and have to keep myself awake until my parcel arrives at 10ish.


----------



## longqi (Apr 23, 2014)

Frantic phone call
We need you here now
Ok we are 55 ks away see in 1hour
Get there on time
Nobody home
Where are you
We were invited out for lunch
might be back in 2hours
just wait outside

sorry got a cobra in Ubud

why cant you wait
our friends just got to Bali and we want to show them around

;maybe a king cobra dropped over his fence tonight will improve both his sense of importance and his incredible rudeness'


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 23, 2014)

longqi said:


> Frantic phone call
> 
> Nobody home
> Where are you
> ...



Man, the rudest people on this planet are humans!

I'm still fuming over my last landlord.
Sends me a txt asking me to nominate a time for the final inspection & to sign the bond back to me.
I reply 1:30pm.
The landlord doesn't turn up 'til 6 that evening, claiming he was at work all day & "Can't drop everything just because I give him a time."
Why the hell ask me to nominate the time in the first place???


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 24, 2014)

Cypher69 said:


> Man, the rudest people on this planet are humans!
> 
> I'm still fuming over my last landlord.
> Sends me a txt asking me to nominate a time for the final inspection & to sign the bond back to me.
> ...


My landlord hasn't done a single inspection for the past 24 months, I recon if I wanted a pet tiger I could get away with it for another two years :3


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 24, 2014)

Feeling rather sad and sorry


----------



## MesseNoire (Apr 24, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Feeling rather sad and sorry



Need to talk about it?


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 24, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> Need to talk about it?


Nah, I'm right. Just my sister had to give up her dog...

- - - Updated - - -

Goodbye zeke. Wish I got to see you one last time. You will be missed :'(

- - - Updated - - -

Hope you enjoy your new home


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 28, 2014)

Might be getting zeke(sisters dog) back  
...hopefully....

- - - Updated - - -

We aren't 

- - - Updated - - -

Why is it that whenever something special is going on in the sky(eclipse,meteor shower ect) it's cloudy


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

Insurance companies really don't like to make getting money you are owed out of them easy... Haven't been paid since before December last year! Not my fault people can't watch where they are going and wind up almost killing me in a car accident, not my fault my doctor tells me I can't work despite my best wishes


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 30, 2014)

Online teachers who don't answer your questions for days on end, and when they do answer it's obvious they were drunk or high or at the very least extremely distracted because they OBVIOUSLY DIDN'T EVEN LOOK AT YOUR FILE. And it keeps happening... UGH!!!

- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION] sorry you didn't get Zeke back


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 30, 2014)

Never been so annoyed by an article.

"For instance, in Australia, other than marine sea turtles, they are all tortoises.":facepalm:


----------



## critterguy (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol, who wrote that?
Tortoises don't have webbed feet with claws or flippers, the shells are lighter and shaped differently with turtles and tortoises are mainly land based whereas turtles have those other 2 differences and are water based.


----------



## princessparrot (May 1, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Lol, who wrote that?
> Tortoises don't have webbed feet with claws or flippers, the shells are lighter and shaped differently with turtles and tortoises are mainly land based whereas turtles have those other 2 differences and are water based.


Some webpage I read when I looked up the difference between a turtle and terrapin after someone on Facebook commented on a pic of some baby freshwater turtles saying that they weren't turtles, they're terrapins... I think the website was founditout.com or something


----------



## ThatGuy (May 1, 2014)

Red Wine and Beef Jerky for dinner


----------



## BrownHash (May 1, 2014)

Tortoises are a type of turtle.


----------



## critterguy (May 1, 2014)

Same group but with a few differences between the two.


----------



## BrownHash (May 1, 2014)

All tortoises are turtles, but not all turtles are tortoises


----------



## princessparrot (May 7, 2014)

Feel sorry for the corn snake. The poor thing.......but anyway


----------



## Shane09 (May 7, 2014)

People who go out of their way or spend 10+ minutes searching google to try to prove you wrong or to 1up your input/story/answer.


----------



## princessparrot (May 7, 2014)

Sisters friend got through one the voice


----------



## ThePup (May 7, 2014)

Shane09 said:


> People who go out of their way or spend 10+ minutes searching google to try to prove you wrong or to 1up your input/story/answer.



Actually, according to this article from Google, many people spend up to 30 minutes.. 



Sorry....


----------



## Shane09 (May 8, 2014)

hahahaha [MENTION=32665]ThePup[/MENTION], as my son would say, 'you punny' lol


----------



## andynic07 (May 8, 2014)

ThePup said:


> Actually, according to this article from Google, many people spend up to 30 minutes..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....


I have also found that 90% of facts stated are made up.


----------



## Lawra (May 8, 2014)

Shane09 said:


> People who go out of their way or spend 10+ minutes searching google to try to prove you wrong or to 1up your input/story/answer.



If it only takes 10 mins on google maybe your input/story/answer should have been better informed in the first place.


----------



## Shane09 (May 8, 2014)

In my defense i did say ten plus minutes lol 

and my input/stories/answers are always well informed


----------



## montysrainbow (May 10, 2014)

My how they grow where do the years go
my baby turned 1 today! Feeling proud sad and glad 
(Cake munching photo lol)


----------



## princessparrot (May 20, 2014)

How do you tell if an ad is a fake/scam


----------



## insitu (May 20, 2014)

buy it, if they dont send it to you it was probably a scam


----------



## whiteshadow (May 21, 2014)

Work sucks big time right now. I just want to go home to bed but have 4 more hourse to go 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## montysrainbow (May 21, 2014)

^ hang in there! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypher69 (May 21, 2014)

Watching Godzilla has given me inspiration for my next tattoo.

It's gonna be a Strap-On Dildo with the words, "Don't Believe The Hype." written underneath.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 21, 2014)

painted my nails, did some gardening AND spent time with my new niece 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 21, 2014)

I don't want to sound like a whinger and some people may think this is of no importance but its annoying me. Last night at some stage I can't remember exactly when but I had nine corona's in the fridge. I know I should of checked this morning before I left for work but I didn't have time I was running late cuz I slept in.anyhow to cut a long story short I get home and im feeling extremely thirsty so I get my stubby holder take my pants off and head to the fridge. 2 beers thats it I couldn't beleive it, to say the least im feeling extreme disappointment its not even worth starting them if thers only 2 and im too disappointed to go to the shop and get more plus ive already taken my pants off. So I thought y im sitting here drinking my coffee id share my horrible experience with u guys. Im done


----------



## MesseNoire (May 21, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I don't want to sound like a whinger and some people may think this is of no importance but its annoying me. Last night at some stage I can't remember exactly when but I had nine corona's in the fridge. I know I should of checked this morning before I left for work but I didn't have time I was running late cuz I slept in.anyhow to cut a long story short I get home and im feeling extremely thirsty so I get my stubby holder take my pants off and head to the fridge. 2 beers thats it I couldn't beleive it, to say the least im feeling extreme disappointment its not even worth starting them if thers only 2 and im too disappointed to go to the shop and get more plus ive already taken my pants off. So I thought y im sitting here drinking my coffee id share my horrible experience with u guys. Im done



I understand. It's just inconsiderate, whether it's beer or anything else.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 21, 2014)

I no and I live alone so I don't no who to blame


----------



## MesseNoire (May 21, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I no and I live alone so I don't no who to blame



Blame life! Nothing worse than needing a beer in the evening because your day was crap, then not having any.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 21, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> Blame life! Nothing worse than needing a beer in the evening because your day was crap, then not having any.



Your right I have to point the finger somewhere. Now thers only one left, I knew this was going to get out of hand and reach a crisis situation.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 21, 2014)

_Sheldoncooper im so sorry to hear of your loss. Learn from this and make sure you stock up tomorrow!  _


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 21, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> _Sheldoncooper im so sorry to hear of your loss. Learn from this and make sure you stock up tomorrow!  _



Thankyou its nice to know thers people out there that care.plus the night hasn't been a total loss ive found an old easter egg in the cupboard which has helped fill the void.


----------



## MissDangerous (May 22, 2014)

The dreaded alcohol fairies... They hit my place too. They are so sneaky, they will creep into the couch next to me and drink straight from the bottle! When I go to pour another glass, lo and behold there's only a drop left.. If I'm drinking beer they just hit the stubbies, and when I go for a swig, there's not even a mouthful left. Unfortunately I'm yet to find any repellent for these pesky critters... I hope you have more luck than me!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 22, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> The dreaded alcohol fairies... They hit my place too. They are so sneaky, they will creep into the couch next to me and drink straight from the bottle! When I go to pour another glass, lo and behold there's only a drop left.. If I'm drinking beer they just hit the stubbies, and when I go for a swig, there's not even a mouthful left. Unfortunately I'm yet to find any repellent for these pesky critters... I hope you have more luck than me!


There shockers aren't they ive set traps up leaving stubbies all over the house and every time I go back there always empty. Ive just got to the ponit now were I buy an extra 6 pack to make up for it then everyone's happy


----------



## critterguy (May 22, 2014)

Ran into a nice about 7ft coastal python last night and had no camera, the pics on the phone are crap. I should have taken the camera but I don't like carrying anymore than what I already do when out metal detecting.


----------



## borntobnude (May 22, 2014)

So this is an old story but its really getting to us at the moment 
Beautiful but skanky 16 yr old daughter running around the streets with similar female friends and some homeless %^$#@'s . Really don't know that many 14 yr olds that had their own jungle python in the bedroom and every thing else that they ever asked for given to them only to throw it all back in the face of their loving parents for a skanky good time running away from police , hiding from transit officers Badly ( we have several fines on the fridge for her ) .


----------



## montysrainbow (May 22, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> So this is an old story but its really getting to us at the moment
> Beautiful but skanky 16 yr old daughter running around the streets with similar female friends and some homeless %^$#@'s . Really don't know that many 14 yr olds that had their own jungle python in the bedroom and every thing else that they ever asked for given to them only to throw it all back in the face of their loving parents for a skanky good time running away from police , hiding from transit officers Badly ( we have several fines on the fridge for her ) .



Ohhh no. If only she knew how good she had it. Unfortuently i put my parents through all that and more i moved out when i was 14 and while i know now the hurt i put my parents through at the time i thought i knew it all. I think all u can do is try and at the end of the day just hope that she out grows this horrid stage :/... i did.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (May 22, 2014)

This pic was taken today,my 3 yr old son running naked at a beach on stradbroke island oh to be young again lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlpreston (May 22, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> So this is an old story but its really getting to us at the moment
> Beautiful but skanky 16 yr old daughter running around the streets with similar female friends and some homeless %^$#@'s . Really don't know that many 14 yr olds that had their own jungle python in the bedroom and every thing else that they ever asked for given to them only to throw it all back in the face of their loving parents for a skanky good time running away from police , hiding from transit officers Badly ( we have several fines on the fridge for her ) .



My heart breaks a little for you whenever you have this happen  I was once a teenage girl doing all the wrong things and getting into trouble. I was very lucky to get onto the right path just in time to make something of myself and, on the other hand, see what has now become of the 'friends' I had. It was a very thin line that separated us and now their lives are nothing (or just the same mess they were then!) and I am happily married to a wonderful husband/father, on the path to my dream career and have two little girls of my own.

I hope your beautiful daughter realises soon that she's going the wrong way (like I did) and comes home for good! Nothing I say could possibly make this any easier on you but I guess if I can tell you one thing it's that there's a good chance for her to turn around and set things right. I did it, even without the kind of love and care that you obviously have. I hope she does so soon and saves you some worry! 

Xo


----------



## MesseNoire (May 22, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> So this is an old story but its really getting to us at the moment
> Beautiful but skanky 16 yr old daughter running around the streets with similar female friends and some homeless %^$#@'s . Really don't know that many 14 yr olds that had their own jungle python in the bedroom and every thing else that they ever asked for given to them only to throw it all back in the face of their loving parents for a skanky good time running away from police , hiding from transit officers Badly ( we have several fines on the fridge for her ) .



It sounds like you and the wife need a night or two away.
Anything I can do to help?


----------



## Lawra (May 23, 2014)

So I gathered a whole heap of branches of various shapes and sizes for decking out my snake enclosures and stacked them neatly next to my front door. This evening when I got home from work I discovered that someone's decided to help themselves. 

SO freaking peeved!

At least they left me ONE branch - better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## andynic07 (May 23, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> View attachment 309931
> This pic was taken today,my 3 yr old son running naked at a beach on stradbroke island oh to be young again lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



You can still run naked on Stradbroke island . You may just get a few strange looks but don't let that stop you if it makes you feel young again.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 23, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> You can still run naked on Stradbroke island . You may just get a few strange looks but don't let that stop you if it makes you feel young again.



Bahahaha lol think i will pass ha ha 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobnude (May 23, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Bahahaha lol think i will pass ha ha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



its unfortunate that TOO many people feel that way . there are many beaches where you can do this as an adult and no one would look twice 

Body image is the main killer of the naturist way of life these days . But if you go to a nudist beach you would find that they really don't care what you look like .


----------



## montysrainbow (May 23, 2014)

Borntobnude lol i like many woman would be way too scardy cat to go nude even at a nudist beach lol but good on u and everyone else that does i can only imagine how nice it would feel....or would it ? I mean sand gets everywhere right lol.
maybe after a bottle of wine i would consider it but that could be scaRey lol crazy drunk (tipsy) lady frollicking naked on beach hee hee he

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (May 23, 2014)

Wish I could get more pets now. He(peter birch) has all three species I want in stock

- - - Updated - - -

Finally it's working again. Felt like forever


----------



## montysrainbow (May 24, 2014)

Lol yes i was sipping on my red last night trying to get on here n bam it was down bummer coz i love wine posting 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 24, 2014)

Someone left the door open and my eclectus parrot (dexter) flew out why I was at work. I spent 4 hours searching the neighborhood and found him in a gumtree up the street. The little turd wouldnt come down so up I went with some grapes and now he's home so im pretty happy.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 24, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Someone left the door open and my eclectus parrot (dexter) flew out why I was at work. I spent 4 hours searching the neighborhood and found him in a gumtree up the street. The little turd wouldnt come down so up I went with some grapes and now he's home so im pretty happy.



Ohhhh that was close lol my indian ring neck did the same thing once. Glad he is safe n sound 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 24, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Ohhhh that was close lol my indian ring neck did the same thing once. Glad he is safe n sound
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



The little turd won't leave me alone in the house flys everywhere looking for me but do think he was interested in coming down from that tree. Not a chance.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 24, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> The little turd won't leave me alone in the house flys everywhere looking for me but do think he was interested in coming down from that tree. Not a chance.



Guess he was feeling free as a bird 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 24, 2014)

Yeh he was quite happy to talk to me fom up there I think he was to scared to fly down. I think he might be scared of heights. When I got up there he was quite happy to walk over and climb on me. I just looked like a nutter looking up in the sky calling out for an hour.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 24, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Yeh he was quite happy to talk to me fom up there I think he was to scared to fly down. I think he might be scared of heights. When I got up there he was quite happy to walk over and climb on me. I just looked like a nutter looking up in the sky calling out for an hour.



Been there done that i was even baby talking lol come on polly wolly poll poll ha ha i even had a huge wand contraption goin on pretty sure my neighbours realised that day that i am CrAzY 
Funny thing is i used to be terrified of birds 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 24, 2014)

Im not alone then  I think my neighbours sorted that out when I climbed a tree out the front when my lacie decided he'd go for a walk.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 24, 2014)

Was just chopping onions n hubby walks in.....me standing there tears falling 'i cant do this anymore ' him what! ? R u ok hee hee he i burst out laughing i cant chop these onions anymore. Ha ha god im a b!tch 

life really is like a box of chocolates


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 24, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Was just chopping onions n hubby walks in.....me standing there tears falling 'i cant do this anymore ' him what! ? R u ok hee hee he i burst out laughing i cant chop these onions anymore. Ha ha god im a b!tch
> 
> life really is like a box of chocolates



Atleast your kitchen getn used

- - - Updated - - -

Im not one to whinge actually this might be my first post here. But umpires hawthorn already have half there side out do port honestly need u to help. Oooh im angry

- - - Updated - - -

If you were really drunk should you still get in trouble or does that make me I mean you exempt from getting into trouble. This is hyperthetical of course.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 28, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Atleast your kitchen getn used
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Lol sheldon that confused me ha ha were u drunk when u wrote it


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 28, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Lol sheldon that confused me ha ha were u drunk when u wrote it



I can't remember quite possibly. So does that also make me exempt from what I wrote ? I just don't think I can be held completely responsible I think the beer has a bit too answer for. And I tell u what its tricky that beer it makes everything look good.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 28, 2014)

^


----------



## princessparrot (May 28, 2014)

Idk if it's Good or bad that my birds are no longer afraid of snakes(or mine anyway)........


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 28, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Idk if it's Good or bad that my birds are no longer afraid of snakes(or mine anyway)........



How do the snakes feel about the birds tho ?


----------



## princessparrot (May 29, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> How do the snakes feel about the birds tho ?


They just sit and look at each other or she(woma) just ignores them


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 29, 2014)

Cool I was starting to worry. If my eckie follows me into the garage were I have one of my lacies its like bang the lacie has switched on straight away. And the bird couldnt care less.


----------



## princessparrot (May 29, 2014)

My Quaker actually seem quite interested in her. He just sits there and talks to her


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 29, 2014)

Well atleast he's talkn to someone my bird taks in his sleep he has his head tucked into his wing and he's still mumbling away and he snores he just doesnt shut up.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 29, 2014)

Got my old ugly moth covered today ha ha 7 feathers for my 7 boys


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 29, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Got my old ugly moth covered today ha ha 7 feathers for my 7 boys View attachment 310152



Wat u talkn about 7 boys ?


----------



## montysrainbow (May 29, 2014)

I have 7 sons aged 1- almost 17 i started young lol.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 29, 2014)

My parents had one and threw me out the nest years ago. Do u get any rest ? And is the telly fixed now


----------



## montysrainbow (May 29, 2014)

Ha ha tv never broke lol but my tubes r fixed hubby would have kept going but im done. I do rest n they are all good boys


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 29, 2014)

U could of put sedatives in hubbys dinner instead that would of sorted him out. well your very lucky too have all good boys


----------



## montysrainbow (May 29, 2014)

Thanks sheldoncooper


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 29, 2014)

ive got two they have different mums. The older one comes every second weekend and charges me $30 to mow my lawn (bargain) and my youngest one I was cleaning up his room and found $200. Under the bed so when I spoke to him next I said. I found $200 under your bed were did u get it and he said in your pocket so I said y did u take it and he said because ive wanted to be rich since I was a baby. What can u say I just laughed and swapped him for $2


----------



## montysrainbow (May 29, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> ive got two they have different mums. The older one comes every second weekend and charges me $30 to mow my lawn (bargain) and my youngest one I was cleaning up his room and found $200. Under the bed so when I spoke to him next I said. I found $200 under your bed were did u get it and he said in your pocket so I said y did u take it and he said because ive wanted to be rich since I was a baby. What can u say I just laughed and swapped him for $2



Thats gold


----------



## Freeloader (May 29, 2014)

Is this guy the face of our hobby?
There is an ad on Gumtree where a guy us selling an injured female bearded dragon.
He wants $50 for it but is sure it has a broken front leg caused by an attack from the male. He wants someone to buy it who is reliable and will look after the female.
He forgets to mention that vet bills could potentially be $150 and the dragon could lose it's leg if the damage is severe enough.
This is a prime reason why outsiders look upon our hobby as being full idiots. Until people like this are banned from owning reptiles we will always be classed as out there.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 29, 2014)

Its funny u say that thats what I told him the $2 coin was made of to get him too swap back.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 30, 2014)

Trying to create album on my profile but can't....hmm I wonder if it has something to do with the red wine I'm drinking lol. I might wait till tomorrow and let caffeine sort it out  
little ones are watching honey I shrunk the kids man do I feel old! I love that movie lol I remember seeing it on VHS once upon a time 

Lol feeling extra old now....8 yr old son just informed me the movies cool but it has such bad graphics


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone have one of them friends u just can't go out with because u just get into too much trouble.never again I tell you. I got home at 6 this morning and up for work at 6:45 I am not well


----------



## montysrainbow (May 31, 2014)

Coffee bacon and that will fix everything sheldoncooper lol


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 31, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Coffee bacon and that will fix everything sheldoncooper lol



I wish  I think im still 4 times the legal limit now my head is banging and still got an hour and a bit of wofk left.

- - - Updated - - -

God I wish my ute had an auto pilot function. I could of just used it I'll stop whinging and go for an afternoon nap I think. Night night

- - - Updated - - -

So one of my friends I went out with last night rings me before and said sorry for peeing on your shoes and pulling your pants down. I don't remember that but ive had them shoes on all day. I remember the bouncer at the pub coming to me and saying can u follow me and get rid of your mate. So we get to the big glass sliding doors and there he is pants half down with his big backside pressed hard against the glass. I felt ill ive got to put an add in the local paper and get some new friends.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Relationships should be two people, not me, you and your dad!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> Relationships should be two people, not me, you and your dad!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> Sounds like the umbilical chord is attached to dad in this instance tell him it can still be cut.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh if only it was that simple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> Oh if only it was that simple
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes well I'll admit the chord attatched to the father isn't as common.its a tuff one hey


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm....10 yr old straight A student golden haired son of mine was suspended today....i didnt see this coming


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sure is!! He will be the end of us for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 3, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> Sure is!! He will be the end of us for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dont let him. Be strong bite your tongue and show him whos boss. Remember being nice is the best way to p!ss someone like that off


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Hmm....10 yr old straight A student golden haired son of mine was suspended today....i didnt see this coming



Is it a over reaction by the school mum ?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 3, 2014)

No he deserves it. Footy match at lunch he scored a try a kids said nahh that wasnt a try my boy chucked the ball at him n said it was other kid pushed him and said wanna fight my boy punched him in face im so emmbarresed. He fights with his brothers but never been in a fight. Ive taken his xbox ipod n everything else he likes away for 3 wks. Hopefully he wont do it again.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 3, 2014)

15 yr old daughter ran away didn't see that coming either . apparently its a learning curve ?????

move on and wait for the next instalment . That's why you have the big bucket of red in your hand


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 3, 2014)

Hahaha borntobnude ive been there dont that with my almost 17 yr old who i must say has turned into the most beautiful lovely young man....we went through some stressful days.
Im not too worried re 10 yr old he knows he did wrong. Meanwhile my profile pic is pretty much me right now


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2014)

I try and teach my kids not to mouth off but I also tell them that they have to stick up for themselves because the school system won't always do that for them. They can't walk away all the time they might get our respect or respect from the teachers but the most important respect for young kids is respect from there peers or friends. Im not encouraging fighting but sometimes they have to stick up for themselves. And in his defense monty the kid asked him for a fight and I bet he won't do that again so maybe he has earnt some respect


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 3, 2014)

Sheldoncooper lol

Thats exactly what my husband said! I know what u mean but i worry because 1 punch can kill. I know they only 10 but they gonna grow up one day. Anyways all good i dont tnink he will make a habbit of it. 

Oh n 4 the record i only have 1 glass of red on wk nights lol im not a plonky!!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2014)

I understand that like I said im not encouraging fighting just standing up for themselves. We can still teach them the consequences of fighting. And 1 glass thats not much I sweat more alcohol out of me than that


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 7, 2014)

Update on above comment re 10 yr old being suspended we have decided to make his grounding 1 wk lol kinda jumped the gun there with 3 but yeah its not like he was being disrespectful to a teacher or n e thing. 
Anyways totally different subject lol dragging excersize bike out time to loose baby weight ha ha he 1 now cant use it as an excuse for much longer.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 7, 2014)

Good work monty he was just sticking up for himself  and if u can't be bothered exercising my secretary at work sez she has a thyroid problem and I no she hasn't.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol i have a problem its called wine nahhh im not too bad i know what i gotta do excersize n eat less


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 7, 2014)

Don't no what your worried about monty


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 7, 2014)

I inxs


----------



## longqi (Jun 8, 2014)

Cobra rescue Caangu
Everything fine
Walk out front gate
Dog running away from neighbours house
Owner yelling to catch it before a car does
Held collar loosely and walked it back about 50metres
Soon as I got 2metres away from her it spun and chomped down on right hand
Luckily got fist made as it chewed
Major pain blood everywhere
Woman takes dog walks inside slams gate
Wouldnt answer at all
Needed to find out about rabies etc
Next day waited outside until she took kids to school
Found out dog has had shots
Big relief
She drives away
Maid comes out
Dog has attacked and put in hospital 1 gardener, 1 electrician, last maid and the oldest daughter

Yet the lousy cow never said one word as I walked it back to her
Never once asked about the injuries

Totally deserves the name pig
Imagine any parent keeping a dog that hospitalised their own kid???


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 8, 2014)

longqi said:


> Cobra rescue Caangu
> Everything fine
> Walk out front gate
> Dog running away from neighbours house
> ...



Holy moly longqi! U not long recovered from the cobra bite and now this menace dog....absolutely horrible that that dog is still alive if u ask me, i would have had it put down for sure. 
Be careful longqi u know the old saying it happens in threes! Stay safe 

- - - Updated - - -

Ok....feeling tipsy feeling sad. I wish my husband shared my passion. He always in shed or in arcade room....boys too....i feel so alone sometimes. Very out numbered ! 

- - - Updated - - -

Great just about to make a coffee and hear a huge bang outside and the power gos out! Waahhhhh i need a cuppa lol might have 2 make a trip 2 maccas i think


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow....just finished dina and was clearing dishes when i noticed a blob of something on our pantry door....i thought hmm messy boys n got up close.
Armed with paper towel and spray n wipe i attempt to remove it and as i do i get a wiff...its not nice and its not peanut butter 
Ok Its poop! its poop omg its poop! I go straight 4 my 1 yr old (only one left in nappies) and yep its him he must have exploded in his high chair then lent up against the pantry wall when i got him out, it was half way up his back! 
SO here i am squeeling dry reaching get me baby wipes get me baby wipes lol my older boys r all about 2 pass out from laughing ! N yeah it was not fun and a 1st for me! Lol but must say 1 outa 7 aint bad if i dont laugh i will cry. Sorry if ive just turned any of u off having children lol. Had 2 get that off my chest 
Thank god 4 bleach!! :/


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 12, 2014)

Im dry reaching just reading that and of all places the pantry door the pantry is meant to be a happy place with good memories.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 13, 2014)

At least it wasn't a fully grown person, worked on disability for a while and you get the same 
sort of stuff just bigger. 

Anyways my vent for today is seriously how come every time I drive somewhere where I need to follow a map or navman does the only person in the car who can't use one sit in the front!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol [MENTION=5950]gizmo[/MENTION] im ususlly that person 

I am loving today even music sounds better on Fridays! 
Looking forward 2 wine oclock and not cooking lol Fridays are the best!


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 13, 2014)

I was really not impressed!!

And I'll be be enjoying beer o'clock tonight too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Full moon and Friday the 13th lol I'm a little bit scared


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 13, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> full moon and friday the 13th lol i'm a little bit scared



boo


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

^


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 14, 2014)

Wife has banned me from getting a Snake. I want a Diamond or a Wheatbelt.
I tried to say in 6 months we are getting one and she said then we get a divorce. I kind of thought fair trade at first lol
But really I am going to work hard to get this one.
My wife isn't very reasonable when the stern No is implemented 
How do I get the conversation started with out the °D° word being thrown at me?????

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 14, 2014)

Nah she's bluffing the only reason my reptile collection is so big is because she sez she'll leave. I can't fit anymore in. Am I single ? No im not. She hates reptiles. Ive got 25 reptiles. She has a fear of birds so I get 2 parrots. I don't no what else to do I give up.


----------



## Lawra (Jun 14, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> Wife has banned me from getting a Snake. I want a Diamond or a Wheatbelt.
> I tried to say in 6 months we are getting one and she said then we get a divorce. I kind of thought fair trade at first lol
> But really I am going to work hard to get this one.
> My wife isn't very reasonable when the stern No is implemented ������
> ...



Your wife sounds like one of those women that give the rest of us a bad name, especially if she throws around the 'D' word freely just to get her own way.

Get a python and a new wife


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Nah she's bluffing the only reason my reptile collection is so big is because she sez she'll leave. I can't fit anymore in. Am I single ? No im not. She hates reptiles. Ive got 25 reptiles. She has a fear of birds so I get 2 parrots. I don't no what else to do I give up.


hahaha you must be doing something right then 


Lawra said:


> Your wife sounds like one of those women that give the rest of us a bad name, especially if she throws around the 'D' word freely just to get her own way.
> 
> Get a python and a new wife


If I trade my wife in for a Python there will be no more wives for me. I will be too busy collecting reptiles lol

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Lawra (Jun 14, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> If I trade my wife in for a Python there will be no more wives for me. I will be too busy collecting reptiles lol
> 
> Anthony
> aka White Shadow



That sounds like fun!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 14, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> Wife has banned me from getting a Snake. I want a Diamond or a Wheatbelt.
> I tried to say in 6 months we are getting one and she said then we get a divorce. I kind of thought fair trade at first lol
> But really I am going to work hard to get this one.
> My wife isn't very reasonable when the stern No is implemented ������
> ...


PMSL..... 
That has been a bone of contention(amongst other stuff)in my marriage for years(except it is role reversal, Husband doesnt like reptiles) I just said fine there's the door..... I am not changing for any-one, love me accept my reptiles. I don't even begin to tell him what he can and cant do. We split for 18 months and then again for another 6 months, now it is going ok again because we have an understanding that I wont change lol the only stipulation is that I cannot have vens......yet  In essence, call her bluff


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> Wife has banned me from getting a Snake. I want a Diamond or a Wheatbelt.
> I tried to say in 6 months we are getting one and she said then we get a divorce. I kind of thought fair trade at first lol
> But really I am going to work hard to get this one.
> My wife isn't very reasonable when the stern No is implemented
> ...


my husband says snakes r just heads with tails lol was never keen on me getting one but at one stage i had 5 reps....only went back 2 one because i dont have time at the moment but he knows one day there will b more  I guess u could go with the bluff theory but only u know ur wife! so im gonna say be urself do as u please but b careful. My husband doesnt like chicks with tatts either lol but i got one and im planning another hee hee hee  
Goodluck which ever way u go!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Nah she's bluffing the only reason my reptile collection is so big is because she sez she'll leave. I can't fit anymore in. Am I single ? No im not. She hates reptiles. Ive got 25 reptiles. She has a fear of birds so I get 2 parrots. I don't no what else to do I give up.


u have a big snake? [emoji12]


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> PMSL.....
> That has been a bone of contention(amongst other stuff)in my marriage for years(except it is role reversal, Husband doesnt like reptiles) I just said fine there's the door..... I am not changing for any-one, love me accept my reptiles. I don't even begin to tell him what he can and cant do. We split for 18 months and then again for another 6 months, now it is going ok again because we have an understanding that I wont change lol the only stipulation is that I cannot have vens......yet  In essence, call her bluff


well said CM if u cant b urself theres no point being together. Goodluck this time around wishing u all the best!


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 14, 2014)

I think if I can get her comfortable with them in reptile shops thats the 1st step. Maybe buy one and keep it at my sisters till she can see there not as bad as she thinks.

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 14, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> my husband says snakes r just heads with tails lol was never keen on me getting one but at one stage i had 5 reps....only went back 2 one because i dont have time at the moment but he knows one day there will b more  I guess u could go with the bluff theory but only u know ur wife! so im gonna say be urself do as u please but b careful. My husband doesnt like chicks with tatts either lol but i got one and im planning another hee hee hee
> Goodluck which ever way u go! ������


I don't agree with any form of trying to control another person MR, I am glad you got your Tatt after all it is your body  That doesnt mean there is no room for compromise, just the out and out "You will not or can not" stand over tactic irks me


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

[MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION] i would b outa here if that were ever the case. Im too head strong like u said compromise is the key


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 14, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> hahaha you must be doing something right then
> 
> If I trade my wife in for a Python there will be no more wives for me. I will be too busy collecting reptiles lol
> 
> ...



Lol yeh she gets looked after pretty good. Buy my missus hates reptiles and has had a fear of birds, moths or anything that flutters. However she knows im passionate and love my reptiles so she puts up with them. And if I really want something then no one has the right to tell me I can't have it. I work hard so if I want something and I can afford it I'll have it  and now when I get home from work her and the bird are cuddled up together in bed there in love with each other. I made her get over her fear and she tells me its the best animal ive ever brought home  she still hates the reptiles especially the monitors but she doesn't have to hold or touch them so really they don't effect her life at all. So if you want a snake get a snake thats my opinion and then just call her bluff tell her if she gets the divorce papers youll sign them. I bet u stay married  after all what gives u the right to get a divorce and be happy if ive got to suffer then u should too


----------



## edendj01 (Jun 14, 2014)

yea I admit that I don't know a lot about reptile but I o know the necessary things and I get my answers from the breeders I got my snakes from! they have been in the reptile business for a long time but they do power feed their animals which I think isn't quite necessary for me but being breeders is necessary. I mainly joined this so I can find answers to my questions because I don't know as much as the people on here and want to gain more knowledge. so yea thanks everyone for answering my questions it really helps!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

God i love my boys. I fell asleep for a few hrs walk out of my room and house is perect!  they surprised me. Lol havent had a nanna nap like that in yrs! Feeling loved


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 17, 2014)

Dr said "you have tonsillitis take these pills you will be better in one week" and to that I said "my tonsils don't hurt I think I just have a chest infection" to that he said "don't be stupid I was the one that studied to tell you what is wrong with you" 
I am still sick two weeks down the track and went to another dr and he said you have a chest infection and now an inner ear infection from sleeping so much. 
I'm not racist I'm a biget and really diss like that first dr.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 18, 2014)

Customer:- I want to buy a Turtle, do you know where I can get one?
Me:- I am sorry we don't sell Turtles only Fish, if you have a (recreational wildlife)licence you will be able to buy one from a pet shop.
Customer:- Nuh I dont have a licence, but I volunteer for parks and wildlife.......
Me:- I suggest you go on the relevant website and make certain, you might be in for a disappointment.
Customer:- Soooo, can you hook me up to some-one who can sell me a turtle? I do a lot of work for Parks and Wildlife......
Me:- Why don't you trott on down to their office and ask them for one. Have a lovely day now 

I am really enjoying my red cordial right now


----------



## MesseNoire (Jun 18, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Customer:- I want to buy a Turtle, do you know where I can get one?
> Me:- I am sorry we don't sell Turtles only Fish, if you have a (recreational wildlife)licence you will be able to buy one from a pet shop.
> Customer:- Nuh I dont have a licence, but I volunteer for parks and wildlife.......
> Me:- I suggest you go on the relevant website and make certain, you might be in for a disappointment.
> ...



Out of pure curiosity, may I ask what company you work for?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 18, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> Out of pure curiosity, may I ask what company you work for?


It is actually a Plant nursery in a small town that has Aquariums and Fish as a sideline. I look after the Fish side of things and torture the odd poor Plant


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

At airport waiting to meet our new bully pup. She will never replace our poor Tia but she sure will be a positive distraction!  soooo exciting we Named her Augusta (roman queen) but im gonna call her Augy


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 22, 2014)

Puff pant puff pant lol between my 1 yr old the new puppy and my exercise bike im buggered!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 22, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Puff pant puff pant lol between my 1 yr old the new puppy and my excersize bike im buggered!


Heh heh heh I am trying not to feel guilty for slothing around this morning- but I only get 1 day off a week(well from work) You go MR


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 23, 2014)

Hate trying to help people and give advice (feeding issues) only for it to get thrown in my face and get told I'm wrong haha ok Hun that's why you are having trouble not me. I'm not saying I'm always right or that what I said was 100% correct but it is better than what you are doing I can say that much [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


Rant over.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 25, 2014)

Letting my ex Back in my bed is a bad decision we live and we learn or we keep making the same mistakes.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 25, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Letting my ex Back in my bed is a bad decision we live and we learn or we keep making the same mistakes.



Yeah my ex accidently sent me a txt that was meant for some other guy...trying so hard not to let it bother me.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 25, 2014)

Block her number mate don't let her win


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 25, 2014)

SteveNT has had his landcruiser stolen in SA . lowlife %$#%$$$. he had just finished chemo and was about to head off to kangaroo Island !!


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 26, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> SteveNT has had his landcruiser stolen in SA . lowlife %$#%$$$. he had just finished chemo and was about to head off to kangaroo Island !!



Some people are just scum glad to hear he is better sorry to hear about the car.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 28, 2014)

Buurrrrr....its cold outside. Had a fire toasted marshmellows [emoji504] that im now washing down with wine [emoji485]lol played with my puppy [emoji190] did some house work, smiled [emoji4] and cried [emoji22] cRAzY i know. Bit of a boring day but nice....[emoji813]


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 29, 2014)

Were judged by the decisions we make and we don't always make the right ones. Even when u keep it to yourself it doesnt make it any easier. Thats my thought for the day 

- - - Updated - - -

Then im just being judged by me. Y do I have to be such a harsh critic


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 29, 2014)

Umm my wife will go nuts when she finds out I won a Python. 
Wait till I have to post after she finds out lol

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=40106]whiteshadow[/MENTION] LOL


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 4, 2014)

Really need to vent this right now!! But seriously I invite a two people from work to my 21st, now my boss is carrying I because she didn't get an invite and talking to me like I'm a piece of **** and trying to talk the two people invited into not coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

[MENTION=40108]Gizmo101[/MENTION] sounds like a mega ditch! Lol if the 2 that are invited are true friends/nice people they will ignore your boss. As for her talking down 2 u that sux try to ignore it she obviously has some major self esteem issues going on. Keep smiling Gizmo  dont let her bring u down.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 4, 2014)

They're still coming so that's always good, it's just so frustrating that she's doing this. 
Because I really want my boss there to see me do what you do at 21st and get **** faced argh!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 11, 2014)

My girl comes home today [emoji76] pity I will be going to work just before she comes home but can not wait to crawl in next to her when I finish.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 14, 2014)

So excited im picking up a 7mth old albino darwin saturday morning  he is soooooo cute!


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 14, 2014)

Daughter 's been Gone since Wednesday ;; 
Over it but dying on the inside , 
we will now wait until she falls and hopefully pick her up from there ,
If not --life goes on


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 17, 2014)

Hate to see others suffer I wish I could help out they will be loosing most of their collection due to unfortunate circumstances [emoji30] feels dreadful.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 18, 2014)

How do you identify tick species(paralysis from bush) and how likely is their bite to get infected....
had two on me the past four days and the bumps from them are really red and itchy.
mum refers to me as the tick magnet

- - - Updated - - -

Awkward


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 20, 2014)

Watching pearl jam ohhhhh owwohhhh im still aliiivvvveee!!!!


----------



## MesseNoire (Aug 6, 2014)

Today I learnt something new:
Some pet shops is NSW sell squirrels. Who would have though?


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 6, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> Today I learnt something new:
> Some pet shops is NSW sell squirrels. Who would have though?



And they are all sterilized , as they are " Indian palm squirrels" ? and if not de sexed and let out they would breed like the proverbial . As they have done in WA . and they costalottie


----------



## MesseNoire (Aug 6, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> And they are all sterilized , as they are " Indian palm squirrels" ? and if not de sexed and let out they would breed like the proverbial . As they have done in WA . and they costalottie



Yeah I took a week off work and decided to head to Gosford. Had a look on the net at pet shops in the surrounding area just to see what was around and I stumbled across them
Went and saw some today and while I think they're very cute I don't think I could own a tree rat for free let alone spend over 1k on one.

Out of curiosity, does anyone here own them?


----------



## bladesmurray (Aug 6, 2014)

Yer there's a pet shop I grange that sell them to


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 7, 2014)

[
Out of curiosity, does anyone here own them?[/QUOTE]

Yes the Pet Shops that shelled out a small fortune for them .. Extreme have a no breeding pair .


----------



## Dexter_84 (Aug 8, 2014)

So if they are selling them and they have to be "Nuded". Where do the babies come from???? [emoji53]


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 9, 2014)

Best way to get woken, have your nieces attack you with toy saucepans....


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 10, 2014)

So much to vent about and so little time/space.
How about drivers?
Most of you drive, how can I contain my frustration with the standard of driving on our roads? When is someone going to stop allowing idiots to drive a missile on our roads instead of making us all drive slower so that the idiots have more time to think about the disaster they will cause.
All the gov't wants to do is make us all drive at walking pace because "speed kills". What about all the idiots who don't know or follow the basic, easy to understand road rules?
The [email protected] that some people drive on the roads, death traps, no lights on them, or lights out of alignment so I get blinded because they are too lazy to turn off their full beam lights. The rear lights are out so I can see them till I'm on top of them or they are just so stupid that the don't even bother to turn their lights on.
The road conditions, pot holes everywhere. Who is going to pay the repairs to my suspension/shockers? We pay good money to drive our cars on roads that should be maintained.

Feeling a little better for that..........................................


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 10, 2014)

Uncles in hospital for the next three months.... 
Gonna be a fun time for him


----------



## Gizmo101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Incompetent manager can't understand why getting under paid close to $200 has annoyed ne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 2, 2014)

When you offer your little sister some frozen bloodworms as a piece of chocolate and she accepts it!!! Lol


----------



## duz10z (Sep 3, 2014)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> So much to vent about and so little time/space.
> How about drivers?
> Most of you drive, how can I contain my frustration with the standard of driving on our roads? When is someone going to stop allowing idiots to drive a missile on our roads instead of making us all drive slower so that the idiots have more time to think about the disaster they will cause.
> All the gov't wants to do is make us all drive at walking pace because "speed kills". What about all the idiots who don't know or follow the basic, easy to understand road rules?
> ...



Everytime you get frustrated by bad drivers and bad roads just think yourself lucky that you are not in Adelaide lol.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 3, 2014)

duz10z said:


> Everytime you get frustrated by bad drivers and bad roads just think yourself lucky that you are not in Adelaide lol.



I am.......I work in Adelaide Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bloody adelaide driver...... I come across so many bad drivers and i only drive 4kms to work. Pushy, below speed limit, cant get into turning lanes without jamming on their brakes or slowing down 1km from the turn, thinking because they indicate they can just go right ahead and move across without having enough room.

I almost rear ended a colleague from work a few months back when 2 cars ahead slammed on there brakes to let a truck in when we were doing 60kmh, locked up all 4 tyres and turned myself into a turning lane. It would of come pretty close to rear ending her i reckon, a 2.5t 4wd cant really stop on the spot like a small car.


Rick


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 10, 2014)

Need to stop looking at joemal/Stephans pics. He's luring me into wanting a scrubby :shock:


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 16, 2014)

When you think of the sand on the beach as pretty much being skeletons having gone through somethings digestive system at least twice 

- - - Updated - - -

Getting lured into wanting a scrubby


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 20, 2014)

Suddenly thinking about my grandads who have passed  ...
one from emphysema, one from cancer and one from kidney failure :'(


----------



## missilly (Sep 20, 2014)

I work for Telstra currently its iPhone launch weekend, the first day of school holidays and we have a carnival in town. 

Kill me please.


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 9, 2014)

My partner of 4 years broke it off with me today via text. Absolutely heartbroken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Oct 10, 2014)

That's low.low low [MENTION=37437]Ellannn[/MENTION] :-( hope you're ok x


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 10, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> My partner of 4 years broke it off with me today via text. Absolutely heartbroken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He is clearly not good enough for you.
Chin up [emoji4]


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2014)

Went skydiving


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 8, 2014)

And if you would like to purchase a snake , and have sent the seller a message , the seller has bothered to reply to you as quickly as possible -- same day , next day , next week -- doesn't matter--------- and you do OR don't want it why is it so hard to send another message ????? 
Or is this the way the young of today ( Gen NOW) do things ???


----------



## kelash76 (Nov 9, 2014)

Am getting so sick of seeing posts by people saying "my snake won't eat " when it's been 1 week or what temp should my hot spot be? do some research before you get a reptile people, also getting so over all these "know it alls" saying you shouldn't do this and you you shouldn't do that, the one that cracks me up the most "you can't handle your python or attempt to feed it within the first week so it can settle in, I've had pythons for 20 years and have held and fed them the day I got them home, never had a problem! and another one, make sure you keep your hatchie in a small click clack because big spaces stress them out, *** what do they do in the wild?, come on people stop babying your pythons and to any new people research research research BEFORE you get a reptile, and one more you can't keep pythons together I have jungles and coastals of opposite sex that have been housed together for 20 years, I wouldn't advise doing it with known reptile eaters but geez , can people just chill out with the same BS everyday on here,


----------



## Newhere (Nov 9, 2014)

kelash76 said:


> Am getting so sick of seeing posts by people saying "my snake won't eat " when it's been 1 week or what temp should my hot spot be? do some research before you get a reptile people, also getting so over all these "know it alls" saying you shouldn't do this and you you shouldn't do that, the one that cracks me up the most "you can't handle your python or attempt to feed it within the first week so it can settle in, I've had pythons for 20 years and have held and fed them the day I got them home, never had a problem! and another one, make sure you keep your hatchie in a small click clack because big spaces stress them out, *** what do they do in the wild?, come on people stop babying your pythons and to any new people research research research BEFORE you get a reptile, and one more you can't keep pythons together I have jungles and coastals of opposite sex that have been housed together for 20 years, I wouldn't advise doing it with known reptile eaters but geez , can people just chill out with the same BS everyday on here,


Hey mate you're starting to sound like one of those "know it alls" if ya can't beat em join em haha


----------



## MesseNoire (Nov 9, 2014)

kelash76 said:


> Am getting so sick of seeing posts by people saying "my snake won't eat " when it's been 1 week or what temp should my hot spot be? do some research before you get a reptile people, also getting so over all these "know it alls" saying you shouldn't do this and you you shouldn't do that, the one that cracks me up the most "you can't handle your python or attempt to feed it within the first week so it can settle in, I've had pythons for 20 years and have held and fed them the day I got them home, never had a problem! and another one, make sure you keep your hatchie in a small click clack because big spaces stress them out, *** what do they do in the wild?, come on people stop babying your pythons and to any new people research research research BEFORE you get a reptile, and one more you can't keep pythons together I have jungles and coastals of opposite sex that have been housed together for 20 years, I wouldn't advise doing it with known reptile eaters but geez , can people just chill out with the same BS everyday on here,



So if you can feed within 7 days why don't you elaborate within the threads you're complaining about so new people can understand?
Sure, you can feed within that time but why not try and set some standards for when people just start out to make things easier for them?


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 10, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Went skydiving



Nude?


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 10, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> Nude?


Lol no!


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 13, 2014)

My shingleback is having trouble shedding. What should I do? It's stuck on his feet and toes like he's wearing gloves and I don't want it to cut off the circulation to his toes. Would soaking them help?


----------



## Leasdraco (Dec 14, 2014)

Waiting for my snake to shed so i can feed....



princessparrot said:


> My shingleback is having trouble shedding. What should I do? It's stuck on his feet and toes like he's wearing gloves and I don't want it to cut off the circulation to his toes. Would soaking them help?


Yes give him a good soak once a day until it come off


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> My shingleback is having trouble shedding. What should I do? It's stuck on his feet and toes like he's wearing gloves and I don't want it to cut off the circulation to his toes. Would soaking them help?



Don't let it dry out, it'll contract and cut off the blood flow and could cost it it's toes.
soak his feet till it's soft and remove it by hand.

cheers.

- - - Updated - - -
Vent,

So much rain, so much mowing to do. On the bright side, there will be heaps of critters waiting for me to find when I go herping over the holidays  .


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 14, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> Don't let it dry out, it'll contract and cut off the blood flow and could cost it it's toes.
> soak his feet till it's soft and remove it by hand.
> 
> cheers.
> ...


should I try to do it in the sink or just put some water in the bath that he can just walk around in? 
Hes usually good with shedding but sort of did it backwards this time with his tail shedding first 

sounds awesome


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> should I try to do it in the sink or just put some water in the bath that he can just walk around in?
> Hes usually good with shedding but sort of did it backwards this time with his tail shedding first
> 
> sounds awesome



Yeah fill a sink to just above his feet and leave him in there for 5-10 mins. Then gently pull the skin off. If it's hard to break where it's rolled back and thicker, you can use nail clippers, carefully, to cut it away. Shouldn't need the clippers though.

cheers


----------



## Shotta (Dec 14, 2014)

my shoulders,arms and chest ache soo much


----------



## MissDangerous (Dec 15, 2014)

Most nerve wracking morning of my life... Had an interview for a job I'm really desperate to get. My current job is driving me insane and affecting my health, and this new one is such an amazing opportunity... Interview was so intense! Fingers crossed for a good outcome...


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 16, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Most nerve wracking morning of my life... Had an interview for a job I'm really desperate to get. My current job is driving me insane and affecting my health, and this new one is such an amazing opportunity... Interview was so intense! Fingers crossed for a good outcome...




Good luck !! Is that ur bike? What is it


----------



## MissDangerous (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah it is, it's a 2010 Yamaha FZ6R


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 16, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Most nerve wracking morning of my life... Had an interview for a job I'm really desperate to get. My current job is driving me insane and affecting my health, and this new one is such an amazing opportunity... Interview was so intense! Fingers crossed for a good outcome...



If you don't mind me asking MissDangerous,

What sort of industry or position was your interview for? Good Luck with it regardless.

As for a vent, very sunburnt feet within an hour even with 50+ sunscreen.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

So what was ment to be a lazy day at work, ended in disaster. I clipped a wall with a 40t front end loader. No one was hurt except for my pride ( and the wall ).


----------



## MissDangerous (Dec 21, 2014)

jedi_339 said:


> If you don't mind me asking MissDangerous,
> 
> What sort of industry or position was your interview for? Good Luck with it regardless.
> 
> As for a vent, very sunburnt feet within an hour even with 50+ sunscreen.



Customer service  I really love it, just need to do a different avenue than hospitality for a while I think. 

On a good note though, I got the job!!


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 23, 2014)

Moved on the 12th, let our Internet and Phone Service Provider know in advance and was told it should be good to go on the same day, since I gave them plenty of warning. Turns out the new place has a fault, although the I&PSP tested the lines on their end and apparently nothing was wrong. Yeah, right. Anyway, got a technician in to check out the problem, spending money that could've gone towards Xmas or whatever. Turns out we've got an open circuit on the phone line with no voltage or something (phone line refuses to work, no dial tone or anything of the sort, internet works though, if an average of 45kb/s can be called working), and that it's a job for our I&PSP to fix since the technician could only fix stuff inside the house. Earliest we can get someone in is on Jan 5th. I suppose that may be reasonable, but I'm annoyed because I'm paying good money for a service that I'm not happy with. I've got coursework piling up because I don't have access to high speed internet which I greatly need to study. It's a trial just to load pages like this and if someone else is using it, I better be prepared to wait minutes for it to load. Ugh. I'm already behind because of the move... and then I'm having trouble with the NPWS site. For whatever reason, it refuses to send me emails and trying to change the email associated with my licence does nothing. So now I've gotta find the printer, print out a Change of Details form and email them, and hope that I don't get a random inspection in the meantime because I left my licence at the old house thinking we were going back that same weekend. I've got a digital copy here but the address is the old place, sigh.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 25, 2014)

Feeling really worried about my pets safety and well being cos my sisters getting a cat next week.... Not a good match for a household full of birds, reptiles and fish...


----------



## kittybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

So sick today but I have enclosures to build D:

- - - Updated - - -

I have 4 cats and lots of reptiles. I'd be worried about birds though depending on the kind of birds and how they're kept.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 16, 2015)

kittybelle said:


> So sick today but I have enclosures to build D:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have 4 cats and lots of reptiles. I'd be worried about birds though depending on the kind of birds and how they're kept.


Hope you feel better....


I dont have anything to complain about lol


----------



## kittybelle (Jan 19, 2015)

My cats are being overly affectionate and won't let me sleep because they want pats.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 19, 2015)

MissDangerous said:


> Thanks! Yeah it is, it's a 2010 Yamaha FZ6R


Me brother just sold his Hayabusa and got him the latest ZX14r


----------



## Umbral (Jan 22, 2015)

I wish this rain would stop in the Hunter valley, if it keeps up it's going to be a hard year for the wineries.


----------



## ben_smith2000 (Jan 27, 2015)

Superfreak said:


> Im annoyed that doctors so rarely tell you the side effects that the meds they put you on can have. Ive been to many docs and not one has mentioned the countless bad side effects ive had to suffer through (suicidal ideation as a side effect to anti-depressents? seems a bit backwards to me! haha). Im on cymbalta now to treat my anxiety and have found it a godsend, but at no point was i warned about how bad the withdrawals would be when i was through with my course. Despite being a well-educated, clever (i hope!) girl it really draws me into that old mindset of Big Pharma as the bad guy that has all our physicians on puppetstrings.



I had a similar thing happen this week, not as serious though, the doc prescribed me an acne medication me one of the side effects was vertigo (which i didn't know about at the time), I couldn't stand up without feeling lightheaded and weak in the legs. Wasn't angry since this was the first problem i'd had with him, just would have been nice to know so i could look out for it haha


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jan 27, 2015)

I hate being sensored by hyporites.


----------



## agradehydro (Jan 28, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -



Superfreak said:


> Im annoyed that doctors so rarely tell you the side effects that the meds they put you on can have. Ive been to many docs and not one has mentioned the countless bad side effects ive had to suffer through (suicidal ideation as a side effect to anti-depressents? seems a bit backwards to me! haha). Im on cymbalta now to treat my anxiety and have found it a godsend, but at no point was i warned about how bad the withdrawals would be when i was through with my course. Despite being a well-educated, clever (i hope!) girl it really draws me into that old mindset of Big Pharma as the bad guy that has all our physicians on puppetstrings.



Try a calming strain of indica medical cannabis to alleviate anxiety naturally perhaps?


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone else enjoy scaring people


----------



## Umbral (Feb 8, 2015)

Hit a tree in the company car because I tried to avoid roadworks and took a dirt road, roo jumped out at a corner and I hit the brakes, result ute slid into a tree breaking front head light, damaging front bumper, quarter pannel and bonnet :/


----------



## Reptiles101 (Feb 16, 2015)

Have no money what's so ever till Thursday grrrr, and I want to start this enclosure build but guess I have to wait


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 24, 2015)

depressed and anxious


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm so confused


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 27, 2015)

Jerk of a neighbour thinks my green strip is his private parking lot for his overflow parking and his private dump. 

I've been very accommodating .and tolerant of this up til recently (to be neighbourly and not make waves) but when I wanted to get my lawn mowed and asked him very nicely if would please get his big 4x4 off my council strip which it had been parked on nonstop for weeks (I gave him 2 days notice), was told he would only move his car off my green strip if I would remove my car which was parked on the road at curb-side in-front of MY OWN home. The hide and gall of the man ! telling me I AM NOT TO USE MY OWN PARKING AT CURBSIDE as he wants to take it over. 

Lawn mower guys arrived and car was still there and they had to work around it.

Decided that I'd had enough of the BS and I asked him again to stop using my green strip as his parking lot, his response was (again - "you are full of sh** !" and "only if stop parking at curb-side in-front of my own home" to wit I responded - "no , just remove your car and rubbish or I'll call the council", at which stage he became abusive and levelled some personal threats and walked away, and so left me with no option but to report his illegal parking and illegal dumping to the council. 

House egged next night (but can't prove anything as the gutless toerag was gone by the time I looked outside) , then banging on his car trailor at mignight and into small hours a few nights later (he's malicious and small minded and ignorant turd) , called cops but he'd finished by the time they showed up.

Some people will take a mile if you give them an inch and think bullying and making threats make people back off - sorry pal, but I know how to deal with jerks and bullies, you don't back down and never give in to them, and make sure you keep the high ground (no tid for tat retribution and no lowering yourself to their level) and use the law against them. From now on - I wont be asking them to stop infringing my property rights or other rights, I now simply record and report everything (either to the council or the cops).

If he cops nasty letters from the council and receives fines - he brought it on himself. I could care less if that upsets him. I am no one's door mat.

End of rant. 

- - - Updated - - -



Umbral said:


> Hit a tree in the company car because I tried to avoid roadworks and took a dirt road, roo jumped out at a corner and I hit the brakes, result ute slid into a tree breaking front head light, damaging front bumper, quarter pannel and bonnet :/



Ouch - that'll be expensive for you..... good thing is you didn't get injured. I've seen many a collision with trees that are too close to roads where the outcome was far from pretty and some even fatal. 

Really how hard is for a the local council to get rid of such dangerous trees ? 

Or power-poles that are within inches of the curbside ? - dammed dangerous !!!! and can also be lethal.


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 27, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> I'm so confused


i'll turn my pms on. Lemme know which parts you're having trouble with.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 27, 2015)

MesseNoire said:


> i'll turn my pms on. Lemme know which parts you're having trouble with.


Mainly the import stuff and who I'm getting it from cos idk yet. 
do I need to send the licence and import stuff seperatly or do it all on the one application?

im thinking of getting either a water dragon or children's python at the Illawarra reptile show...


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't trust other people to look after my pets while I'm away  . Always come back heart broken :cry:


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 10, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> Does anyone else enjoy scaring people



I enjoy BEING scared!


----------



## princessparrot (May 2, 2015)

Omg, can't believe it


----------



## skylineitaussie (May 2, 2015)

Hay guys sorry to barge in on this thread but im a noob and this one seemed the right one to ask in!!!! Ive just recently joined this forum on tapatalk and cant for the life of me find out how to start a new thread! If someone could plz help would be muchly appreciated!!!! Cheers


----------



## princessparrot (May 2, 2015)

skylineitaussie said:


> Hay guys sorry to barge in on this thread but im a noob and this one seemed the right one to ask in!!!! Ive just recently joined this forum on tapatalk and cant for the life of me find out how to start a new thread! If someone could plz help would be muchly appreciated!!!! Cheers


Just go to the forum home page, go into the right category and press 'post new thread' up the top


----------



## skylineitaussie (May 2, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> Just go to the forum home page, go into the right category and press 'post new thread' up the top


Ok thanks!!! But does anyone know how to post a new thread using tapatalk??


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2015)

skylineitaussie said:


> Ok thanks!!! But does anyone know how to post a new thread using tapatalk??



To the right of the forum title will be "...", click on this & then choose "New Topic".


----------



## skylineitaussie (May 2, 2015)

Yeh it doesn't come up with new topic!!! Im confused as!!!


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2015)

skylineitaussie said:


> Yeh it doesn't come up with new topic!!! Im confused as!!!



What does it come up with then ? This is the way you do it. N.B. There are certain area's (i.e. The Marketplace) you need to be a Subscriber in order to be able to make new threads.


----------



## skylineitaussie (May 2, 2015)

This is what it comes up with!!!


----------



## arevenant (May 3, 2015)

Everyone who became an expert boxing analyst right after the Mayweather/Pacqiao fight.
The guy you wanted to win didn't? Boo hoo, move on.
Oh, boxing is a rigged and corrupt industry and that's why the fight didn't go the way you wanted? Duhhh, move on.


----------



## princessparrot (May 8, 2015)

Why am I always so sad? One minute I'm fine then next minute I'm crying with that "why do I even exist, what's the point" feeling....


----------



## Leasdraco (May 8, 2015)

I know where you are coming from princessparrot and you are not alone in your feelings. I have depression and its almost impossible to describe to people who don't have depression what its like. That feeling of hopelessness has taken me on one hell of a ride. But no one is useless, or worthless.


----------



## princessparrot (May 25, 2015)

Hmmm, who should I go for for my next and first large snake- olive or black head


----------



## jbest (May 26, 2015)

Finally somewehere i can vent and someone might understand. Had a guy contact me to swap some of my hatchlings for one of his greens. He had apparently stuffed up his paperwork somewhere along the line and then now decided he wanted to sell only off license. After so many conversations trying to get him to do the right thing to put it on his license before he sold it. Finally when i said Not to worry about it he for the first time lets slip that it also has kinked tail. If he had of told me that from the start I probably wouldnt have been interested and not wasted so much of my time trying a find a way to make it happen and stressing about it! He said oh sorry i thought i had told you. Buyer beware someone selling a green in the tweed region off license tail kinked!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 27, 2015)

I started off with good intentions to have a whinge but couldn't find anything to really whinge about. So no real reason to vent at all. Mmm I'll be back


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if colourful critters(Peter birch) has any guarantee on his reptiles?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 1, 2015)

My turn to vent and whinge. Lately I have been driving along the gravel roads out in my area because I like to have a sticky beak at the reptiles that cross the road from the paddocks and into the bush or vice versa, depending on what time of day it is. But recently in little over a week, and over the course of a couple of days, I have seen three dead snakes smooshed on one of the roads, and you can tell that whoever had done it really did go out of their way to kill the poor critters - deep tyre marks as they drove back and forth to squish the life out of these unfortunate snakes. I have mixed feelings about this. Sometimes it just feels depressing that so many people go out of their way to kill a snake harmlessly crossing the road, and other times it just makes my blood boil. 

Well, if it's any consolation, when it's safe I pull over to drag their bodies off the road so other animals hopefully don't get run over while they try to eat the snake's corpses. It's just really crummy that people go and do this and they feel so proud of themselves when they kill animals for no reason at all, besides to fuel their prejudice and egos.


----------



## Herpo (Dec 3, 2015)

Makes me really mad too. But unfortunately, it's hard to control such acts.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 4, 2015)

Its always disappointing to hear stories like this. I can see why people in the past have got toy snakes, put nails in them and left them on the edge of the road.


----------



## jybhp (Dec 4, 2015)

trying to move a 2.5 mtr tank around in 40 degree heat on my own lol


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 5, 2015)

BrownHash said:


> Its always disappointing to hear stories like this. I can see why people in the past have got toy snakes, put nails in them and left them on the edge of the road.



That is genius!


----------

